# anthropogener Klimawandel



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2010)

Thema hier abgezweigt.


----------



## Uter (28. November 2010)

*anthopogener Klimawandel*



> Wissenschaftler, die den Klimawandel bestreiten wollen, haben es aber in der Tat nicht leicht. Nämlich nicht leicht, Daten zu messen, die ihre Meinung belegen könnten. Trotz großzügigem Sponsorings der Öllobby und dem quasi garantierten Weltruhm gelingt es irgendwie niemandem, die Ergebnisse tausender Untersuchungen mit einem Schlag zu wiederlegen.


Nicht die Unschuld sondern die Schuld muss bewiesen werde.
Dann nenn doch mal ein paar der tausenden Untersuchungen. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es den Verlauf der Temperaturen und der CO2-Werte aus der Vergangenheit zu vergleichen. Das Ergebnis ist, dass die CO2-Konz. meist erst nach den Temperaturen stieg, also die höheren Temps. für die erhöhte CO2-Konz. verantwortlich sind. Daraus den Umkehrschluss zu ziehen ist bestreitbar.



> CO2 als solches ist weniger das Problem (die Forschung zu Ozeanversauerung und Hochseeplankton dauert an - da könnte es direkt große Probleme auslösen), aber die Erwärmung führt zu einer Veränderung von Klimabedingungen. Einer sehr schnellen Veränderung. Derartige Störungen führen in der Übergangsphase immer zu einem Produktivitäsverlust des Ökosystems. In diesem Fall heißt das: Ein Absterben enormer Mengen von Biomasse, fortschreitende Verwüstung.
> Veränderungen also, deren Kompensation Jahrhunderte brauchen würde.


Genau das ist meine Aussage: Es gibt noch keinen Beweis für die negativen Folgen der durchschnittlichen CO2-Konz. und die Erderwärmung bringt Probleme, die aber nicht unbedingt damit zusammen hängen müssen und auch natürlich sein können.



> Das Absorptionsspektrum von CO2 und die daraus resultierenden Effekte auf den Strahlungshaushalt der Erde sind einfache, primitive und als sicher anzunehmende Physik. Die entsprechenden Formeln passen selbst auf die Bedingungen anderer Planeten. Maximal kann man sich noch darüber streiten, ob CO2 der Auslöser dieser Klimaerwärmung ist (Meinung der meisten: Ja), aber es ist definitiv ein Faktor, der die Erwärmung vorransteigt und verstärkt.
> Und es der Faktor, den wir noch mit Abstand am besten direkt beeinflussen können.


Da machst du es dir aber sehr leicht. Bodennahe Stoffe wirken eher als kühlend (vgl. 5). CO2 ist ziemlich schwer, also liegt es auch eher tief vor. 
Ein Faktor ist es wirklich, aber auch ein so großer, dass er irgend ein merklichen Einfluss hat?
Die Meinung der Meisten ist blind glauben, was gesagt wird.
Am einfachsten zu beeinflussen ist es auch nicht, das ist das FCKW, das auch sehr extreme Folgen hat (und zum Glück stark eingeschränkt wurde).

PS: Das beruht auf einem seriösen Film.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

*AW: Atomenergie/Energiepolitik*



Uter schrieb:


> Nicht die Unschuld sondern die Schuld muss bewiesen werde.
> Dann nenn doch mal ein paar der tausenden Untersuchungen.



Wenn dir der IPCC noch zu kurz war, hier ein paar Vorschläge aus den ersten 2-3 Seiten, die ISI mir rausspuckt (+ ein paar Reviews). Denke mal, wenn man die darin referenzierten Studien mit einbezieht, ist man bis nächstes Jahr beschäftigt.

Title: Climate variability as reflected in a regional atmospheric CO2 record 
Author(s): Haszpra L, Barcza Z
Source: TELLUS SERIES B-CHEMICAL AND PHYSICAL METEOROLOGY   Volume: 62   Issue: 5   Special Issue: Sp. Iss. SI   Pages: 417-426   Published: NOV 2010

Title: Thresholds for irreversible decline of the Greenland ice sheet 
Author(s): Ridley J, Gregory JM, Huybrechts P, et al.
Source: CLIMATE DYNAMICS   Volume: 35   Issue: 6   Pages: 1065-1073   Published: NOV 2010

Title: Accounting for carbon cycle feedbacks in a comparison of the global warming effects of greenhouse gases 
Author(s): Gillett NP, Matthews HD
Source: ENVIRONMENTAL RESEARCH LETTERS   Volume: 5   Issue: 3 Article Number: 034011   Published: JUL-SEP 2010

 Title: Analysis of the Copenhagen Accord pledges and its global climatic impacts-a snapshot of dissonant ambitions 
Author(s): Rogelj J, Chen C, Nabel J, et al.
Source: ENVIRONMENTAL RESEARCH LETTERS   Volume: 5   Issue: 3 Article Number: 034013   Published: JUL-SEP 2010

Title: Changes in Northern Hemisphere stratospheric variability under increased CO2 concentrations 
Author(s): Bell CJ, Gray LJ, Kettleborough J
Source: QUARTERLY JOURNAL OF THE ROYAL METEOROLOGICAL SOCIETY   Volume: 136   Issue: 650   Pages: 1181-1190   Part: Part A   Published: JUL 2010

Title: Energetics Responses to Increases in Greenhouse Gas Concentration 
Author(s): Hernandez-Deckers D, von Storch JS
Source: JOURNAL OF CLIMATE   Volume: 23   Issue: 14   Pages: 3874-3887   Published: JUL 2010

Title: State of the climate in 2007 
Author(s): [Anon]
Source: BULLETIN OF THE AMERICAN METEOROLOGICAL SOCIETY   Volume: 89   Issue: 7   Pages: 10-+   Supplement: Suppl. S   Published: JUL 2008

Title: Long-term climate commitments projected with climate-carbon cycle models 
Author(s): Plattner GK, Knutti R, Joos F, et al.
Source: JOURNAL OF CLIMATE   Volume: 21   Issue: 12   Pages: 2721-2751   Published: JUN 15 2008



> Da machst du es dir aber sehr leicht. Bodennahe Stoffe wirken eher als kühlend (vgl. 5).




Meinst du Abschnitt 5 des Kapitels? Da gehts um Wolken. Mir wäre auch von keiner anderen Substanz bekannt, dass sie bodennah andere physische Eigenschaften hat. Mir wären nicht einmal Gründe bekannt, warum das so sein sollte.
Für die Biologie macht die Höhe z.T. einen Unterschied (O3 in großer Höhe darf so giftig sein, wie es will - stört nicht) und Wolken bilden sich nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Aber CO2 bildet keine Wolken.



> CO2 ist ziemlich schwer, also liegt es auch eher tief vor.



Vielleicht solltest du das dem CO2 bzw. der Atmosphäre sagen.
(S.21)



> Ein Faktor ist es wirklich, aber auch ein so großer, dass er irgend ein merklichen Einfluss hat?



Die erwartete Oberflächentemperatur der Erde läge ohne Treibhauseffekt  33°C unter der jetzigen.
CO2 hat daran einen Anteil von 9-26%. Ergibt 3,3K @10%, 6,6K@20%. Die von der Politik versprochenen, aber mit den derzeitigen Maßen nicht zu haltenden Werte würden auf eine Steigerung der CO2-Konzentration um 50 bis 100% hinauslaufen, d.h. problematische +1,8K bis katastrophale +6,6K nach den Versprechungen, in der Realität wohl eher mehr. (Durch CO2-Emissionen alleine, ohne Berücksichtigung des Gesamtbiomasseverlustes in Folge der Umstrukturierung von Klimazonen, ohne CO2 und Methanfreisetzung aus schmelzendem Permafrost, ohne sinkende Albedo. Wem die Zahlen unrealistisch hoch vorkommen, weil sie so weit über dem liegen, was Medien aus IPCC&Co verbreiten, der sei noch einmal daran erinnert, dass der IPCC auf einen Minimalkonsens aufbaut, der dann von Politikern, die sich um ihre Wirtschaft sorgen, interpretiert/ausformuliert wird und aus dem die Medien i.d.R. das "wenn wir unsere Einsparbemühungen in gleicher Weise steigern, wie bisher"-Szenario zitieren, an Stelle der "wir machen auf heutigem Niveau weiter"- oder gar "wir scheißen auf Reduktionen, weg mit Ökosteuer & Co"-Szenarien, die ebenfalls vertreten sind)

Ich würde das einen Einfluss nennen. Die renommiertesten wissenschafltichen Grämien (= die Leute, deren einziger Lebensinhalt es ist, sich mit sowas auszukennen) auch.
Die Stimmen im Kopf mancher Leute sagen jedoch anderes und haben offensichtlich viel Einfluss.



> Die Meinung der Meisten ist blind glauben, was gesagt wird.



Das ist die Meinung fast aller. Viel mehr, als "Glauben, was gesagt wird", ist bei einem Thema, das 10 Jahre akademische Karriere erfordert, oft auch nicht möglich. "Blind" ist eher ein Problem, aber irgendwie sind diejenigen, die "blind" internationalen Expertengrämien glauben, noch die Einäugigen - verglichen mit denjenigen, die blind einer Sammlung x-beliebiger Webseiten glauben, die es z.T. nicht mal mehr nötig haben, in irgend einer Weise eine Bezug zu Wissenschaft herzustellen.



> Am einfachsten zu beeinflussen ist es auch nicht, das ist das FCKW, das auch sehr extreme Folgen hat (und zum Glück stark eingeschränkt wurde).



Die Folgen von FCKW für den Treibhauseffekt sind -bedingt durch die geringen Mengen- überschaubar. Problematisch war da die Wirkung auf die Ozonchemie und die resultierenden Hautkrebsraten. Nur für die eine Spezies von großer Bedeutung, die es gewohnt ist, nach Erlangung der Geschlechtsreife noch über ein halbes Jahrhundert durch die Gegend zu laufen. Kein Problem für den Rest des Planeten.



> PS: Das beruht auf einem seriösen Film.



Hab mir abgewöhnt, Seiten durchzulesen, die sich über viele Bildschirmhöhen erstrecken und die in der Einleitung Bezug auf reißerischen Journalismus der 70er/80er nehmen. Gibt einfach zu viele davon, die ausschließlich Schrott schreiben.
Gibts irgend einen wissenschaftlichen Aspekt darin, auf den du direkt verweisen möchtest?


----------



## Uter (29. November 2010)

*AW: Atomenergie/Energiepolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denke mal, wenn man die darin referenzierten Studien mit einbezieht, ist man bis nächstes Jahr beschäftigt.


Danke dafür, bei Gelegenheit werd ich mir mal das ein oder andere durchlesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du Abschnitt 5 des Kapitels? Da gehts um Wolken. Mir wäre auch von keiner anderen Substanz bekannt, dass sie bodennah andere physische Eigenschaften hat. Mir wären nicht einmal Gründe bekannt, warum das so sein sollte.
> Für die Biologie macht die Höhe z.T. einen Unterschied (O3 in großer Höhe darf so giftig sein, wie es will - stört nicht) und Wolken bilden sich nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Aber CO2 bildet keine Wolken.


Egal welcher Stoffe, bei dem Treibhauseffekt geht es immer um Reflektion. Die Wolken sind da nur am stärksten. Je nach tiefe werden unterschiedliche Wellenlängen reflektiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das dem CO2 bzw. der Atmosphäre sagen. (S.21)


Das stützt meine Aussage, dass CO2 v.a. in tieferen Lagen vorkommt als z.B. O2.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die erwartete Oberflächentemperatur der Erde läge ohne Treibhauseffekt  33°C unter der jetzigen.
> CO2 hat daran einen Anteil von 9-26%. Ergibt 3,3K @10%, 6,6K@20%. Die von der Politik versprochenen, aber mit den derzeitigen Maßen nicht zu haltenden Werte würden auf eine Steigerung der CO2-Konzentration um 50 bis 100% hinauslaufen, d.h. problematische +1,8K bis katastrophale +6,6K nach den Versprechungen, in der Realität wohl eher mehr. (Durch CO2-Emissionen alleine, ohne Berücksichtigung des Gesamtbiomasseverlustes in Folge der Umstrukturierung von Klimazonen, ohne CO2 und Methanfreisetzung aus schmelzendem Permafrost, ohne sinkende Albedo. Wem die Zahlen unrealistisch hoch vorkommen, weil sie so weit über dem liegen, was Medien aus IPCC&Co verbreiten, der sei noch einmal daran erinnert, dass der IPCC auf einen Minimalkonsens aufbaut, der dann von Politikern, die sich um ihre Wirtschaft sorgen, interpretiert/ausformuliert wird und aus dem die Medien i.d.R. das "wenn wir unsere Einsparbemühungen in gleicher Weise steigern, wie bisher"-Szenario zitieren, an Stelle der "wir machen auf heutigem Niveau weiter"- oder gar "wir scheißen auf Reduktionen, weg mit Ökosteuer & Co"-Szenarien, die ebenfalls vertreten sind)


Und warum hat dann die CO2-Konz. bis jetzt nur eine so kleine Auswirkung, dass die Klimakurve völlig normal scheint? Daraus folgt, dass 9-26% nicht stimmen können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde das einen Einfluss nennen. Die renommiertesten wissenschafltichen Grämien (= die Leute, deren einziger Lebensinhalt es ist, sich mit sowas auszukennen) auch.
> Die Stimmen im Kopf mancher Leute sagen jedoch anderes und haben offensichtlich viel Einfluss.


Nicht alle Wissenschafter behaupten das. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Folgen von FCKW für den Treibhauseffekt sind -bedingt durch die geringen Mengen- überschaubar. Problematisch war da die Wirkung auf die Ozonchemie und die resultierenden Hautkrebsraten. Nur für die eine Spezies von großer Bedeutung, die es gewohnt ist, nach Erlangung der Geschlechtsreife noch über ein halbes Jahrhundert durch die Gegend zu laufen. Kein Problem für den Rest des Planeten.


Das stimmt wohl, ist aber nicht nur für Menschen von Einfluss, erhöhte UV-B Werte alle betreffen und nicht nur zu Krebs führen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab mir abgewöhnt, Seiten durchzulesen, die sich über viele Bildschirmhöhen erstrecken und die in der Einleitung Bezug auf reißerischen Journalismus der 70er/80er nehmen. Gibt einfach zu viele davon, die ausschließlich Schrott schreiben.
> Gibts irgend einen wissenschaftlichen Aspekt darin, auf den du direkt verweisen möchtest?


Dann mach doch mal ein Ausnahme für mich  
Ist wissenschaftlicher, als die Einleitung vermuten lässt.
Hier noch eine Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

*AW: Atomenergie/Energiepolitik*



Uter schrieb:


> Egal welcher Stoffe, bei dem Treibhauseffekt geht es immer um Reflektion.



Nein. Es geht in entscheidenem Maße auch um Absorption. CO2 reflektiert nicht wirklich viel, aber es absorbiert Infrarot, wärend es sichtbare Wellenlängen passieren lässt. Das ergibt einen Treibhauseffekt.
Reflektion beeinflusst die Menge an Infrarotstrahlung, die in diese Bilanz einfließt.
So oder so: Was hat das mit deiner Behauptung zu tun, dass die Wirkung von CO2 von der Höhe abhängt, in der es vorkommt?



> Und warum hat dann die CO2-Konz. bis jetzt nur eine so kleine Auswirkung, dass die Klimakurve völlig normal scheint? Daraus folgt, dass 9-26% nicht stimmen können.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du unter "völlig normaler Klimakurve" verstehst. Die beliebteste Kurve in Zusammenhang mit Klima ist die globale Oberflächendurchschnittstemperatur und die sieht bekanntermaßen alles andere als "nur -nach menschlichen Maßstäben- langsamen Änderungen unterworfen" (was ich als normal bezeichnen würde) aus.



> Nicht alle Wissenschafter behaupten das.



Nenne mir doch einfach mal 1-2 aktuelle Arbeiten, die das Gegenteil belegen, damit dieser Teil der Diskussion ein bißchen Substanz bekommt.

Wissenschaftler, die die Theorie des anthropogenen Klimawandels unterstützen, sind dank IPCC und zahlreicher Publikationen ja sehr leicht zu finden. Aber wann immer mir irgendwo "Klimaskeptiker" begegnen, wäre ich froh, wenn diese das Niveau von Wikipedia erreichen würden. (oft genug fragt man sich, ob sie sich auf eine Stelle bei der BILD bewerben wollen...)



> Dann mach doch mal ein Ausnahme für mich
> Ist wissenschaftlicher, als die Einleitung vermuten lässt.
> Hier noch eine Seite.



Ich hab ne Ausnahme gemacht und mal Stichproben gelesen. Fazit zu diesem Link:
Lüge. Wortwörtlich. Dieses "Zitat":
"die auf Studien von Mayeux et. al. (1997) und von Idso und Idso (2000) beruhten. Aus ihnen lässt sich ableiten, dass der Luftdüngungseffekt zu folgenden mittleren Ertragssteigerungen geführt hat: 70% für C3-Getreide, 28% für C4-Getreide, 33% für Obst und Melonen, 62% für Hülsenfrüchte, 67% für Wurzel- und Knollengewächse und 51% für Gemüse.” Der Autor fährt dann fort: “Dieser historische CO2-induzierte Erntezuwachs ... war völlig ungeplant vom Menschen. Zitat Ende."
ist kein Zitat. Der Autor der Seite verzichtet zwar sinnvoller Weise ganz darauf, seine Quellen zu nehmen, aber ich konnte genau zwei Paper in diesen Jahren finden, in denen sich Idso und Idso bzw. Mayeux mit Feldfrüchten beschäftigen. Die ersten beschäftigen sich nur mit Zitrusbäumen. Der zweite nur mit Weizen. Kein einziger gibt eine Auflistung von % Werten für andere Nutzpflanzen. Weiter noch: Wärend beide ein Effekt von CO2-Düngung festgestellt haben, lagen ihre Treatments nicht unbedingt im interessanten Bereich. Idso² hat 400ppm mit 700ppm verglichen, Mayeux 275ppm mit 350ppm. Wir sind jetzt bei 385ppm (weit über Mayeux und biologische Prozesse lassen sich i.d.R. nicht beliebig extrapolieren, Organismen sind vielfältig limitiert) und wärend die 400ppm von Idso² nur eine Frage der Zeit sind, sind 450ppm das Maximum, dass zur Einhaltung der +2K Schwelle nicht überschritten werden soll (wers glaubt...). Ein Düngugnseffekt bei 700ppm nützt uns da nichts.

(Allgmein sollte man festhalten, dass mehr Pflanzenwachstum bei höherem CO2 Gehalt nichts daran ändert, dass es ein höherer CO2 Gehalt ist und dass er durch dieses Pflanzenwachstum nicht gesenkt werden kann -dazu wäre höheres Wachstum bei gleichem/sinkenden Gehalt nötig-, sondern allenfalls weiterer Anwuchs verlangsamt wird)


Bei deinem letzten Link reichten mir die Aussagen zur Strahlungsbilanz. CO2 kann also gar keine Bedeutung haben, weil es so wenig davon gibt. Aja. Und weil es immer noch ein Fenster im Absorbtionsspektrum der Erde gibt. Hmmm.
Würde dem Herren mal vorschlagen, sich in einen Raum kleinem (echten) Fenster mit 0,04% z.B. Zyklon B zu setzen und darüber zu philosophieren, unter welchen Bedingungen man eine Wirkung prinzipiell und unter Ignoranz sämtlicher anderer Eigenschaften ausschließen kann.


----------



## Uter (29. November 2010)

*AW: Atomenergie/Energiepolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht in entscheidenem Maße auch um Absorption. CO2 reflektiert nicht wirklich viel, aber es absorbiert Infrarot, wärend es sichtbare Wellenlängen passieren lässt. Das ergibt einen Treibhauseffekt.
> Reflektion beeinflusst die Menge an Infrarotstrahlung, die in diese Bilanz einfließt.
> So oder so: Was hat das mit deiner Behauptung zu tun, dass die Wirkung von CO2 von der Höhe abhängt, in der es vorkommt?


Reflektion ist das Gegenteil von Absorption. Wenn ein Stoff nichts reflektiert, dann muss er alles absorbieren...
In unterschiedlichen Höhen sind unterschiedliche Wellenlängen entscheident, dementsprechend haben unterschiedliche Absorptionsspektren auch unterschiedliche Folgen in unterschiedlichen Höhenlagen. In wie weit sich CO2 und Wolken genau unterscheiden weiß ich jedoch nicht, damit wäre es eine mögliche Erklärung, dass CO2 keinen so starken Einfluss hat, ob sie jedoch stimmt müsste ein Physiker herausfinden, von mir ist es nur ein Denkanstoß, um zu zeigen, dass das ganze komplexer ist, als du es dargestellt hast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du unter "völlig normaler Klimakurve" verstehst. Die beliebteste Kurve in Zusammenhang mit Klima ist die globale Oberflächendurchschnittstemperatur und die sieht bekanntermaßen alles andere als "nur -nach menschlichen Maßstäben- langsamen Änderungen unterworfen" (was ich als normal bezeichnen würde) aus.


http://www.uvm.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/36836/aii2_1b.gif
Die Kurve ist etwas kurz, aber sie zeigt, dass es ganz normal auf und ab geht und dass es nicht stärker steigt, als das am Ende der "kleinen Eiszeit"/Anfang der Industriealisierung der Fall war.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenne mir doch einfach mal 1-2 aktuelle Arbeiten, die das Gegenteil belegen, damit dieser Teil der Diskussion ein bißchen Substanz bekommt.


Werd ich suchen, im Moment habe ich leider wenig Zeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler, die die Theorie des anthropogenen Klimawandels unterstützen, sind dank IPCC und zahlreicher Publikationen ja sehr leicht zu finden. Aber wann immer mir irgendwo "Klimaskeptiker" begegnen, wäre ich froh, wenn diese das Niveau von Wikipedia erreichen würden. (oft genug fragt man sich, ob sie sich auf eine Stelle bei der BILD bewerben wollen...)


Leider verkauft es sich nur so. Viele, die deine Thesen vertreten handeln ganz ähnlich (siehe eine unbequeme Wahrheit und dafür gibts dann sogar einen Nobelpreis, der afaik mit ca. 10.000.000 schwedische Kronen dotiert ist...).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Ausnahme gemacht und mal Stichproben gelesen. Fazit zu diesem Link:
> Lüge. Wortwörtlich. Dieses "Zitat":
> "die auf Studien von Mayeux et. al. (1997) und von Idso und Idso (2000) beruhten. Aus ihnen lässt sich ableiten, dass der Luftdüngungseffekt zu folgenden mittleren Ertragssteigerungen geführt hat: 70% für C3-Getreide, 28% für C4-Getreide, 33% für Obst und Melonen, 62% für Hülsenfrüchte, 67% für Wurzel- und Knollengewächse und 51% für Gemüse.” Der Autor fährt dann fort: “Dieser historische CO2-induzierte Erntezuwachs ... war völlig ungeplant vom Menschen. Zitat Ende."
> ist kein Zitat. Der Autor der Seite verzichtet zwar sinnvoller Weise ganz darauf, seine Quellen zu nehmen, aber ich konnte genau zwei Paper in diesen Jahren finden, in denen sich Idso und Idso bzw. Mayeux mit Feldfrüchten beschäftigen. Die ersten beschäftigen sich nur mit Zitrusbäumen. Der zweite nur mit Weizen. Kein einziger gibt eine Auflistung von % Werten für andere Nutzpflanzen. Weiter noch: Wärend beide ein Effekt von CO2-Düngung festgestellt haben, lagen ihre Treatments nicht unbedingt im interessanten Bereich. Idso² hat 400ppm mit 700ppm verglichen, Mayeux 275ppm mit 350ppm. Wir sind jetzt bei 385ppm (weit über Mayeux und biologische Prozesse lassen sich i.d.R. nicht beliebig extrapolieren, Organismen sind vielfältig limitiert) und wärend die 400ppm von Idso² nur eine Frage der Zeit sind, sind 450ppm das Maximum, dass zur Einhaltung der +2K Schwelle nicht überschritten werden soll (wers glaubt...). Ein Düngugnseffekt bei 700ppm nützt uns da nichts.
> ...


Es heißt nur, dass ein Autor aus den Ergebnissen von den anderen dies folgert, aber nicht, dass sie das behaupten. 
Allgemein zu CO2-Düngung:
Selten sinnvoll, da die Pflanzen zwar schneller wachsen, aber nicht mehr Nährstoffe einlagern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei deinem letzten Link reichten mir die Aussagen zur Strahlungsbilanz. CO2 kann also gar keine Bedeutung haben, weil es so wenig davon gibt. Aja. Und weil es immer noch ein Fenster im Absorbtionsspektrum der Erde gibt. Hmmm.
> Würde dem Herren mal vorschlagen, sich in einen Raum kleinem (echten) Fenster mit 0,04% z.B. Zyklon B zu setzen und darüber zu philosophieren, unter welchen Bedingungen man eine Wirkung prinzipiell und unter Ignoranz sämtlicher anderer Eigenschaften ausschließen kann.


Das ist böse. 
Schau dir mal lieber die Schaubilder erst die Erwärmung und dann das CO2 an. 

PS: Das alles hat nur noch bedingt mir der Atomenergie/Energiepolitik zu tun. Willst du als Mod die Beiträge in einen neuen Thread auslagern? Wär vielleicht übersichtlicher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

*AW: Atomenergie/Energiepolitik*



Uter schrieb:


> Reflektion ist das Gegenteil von Absorption. Wenn ein Stoff nichts reflektiert, dann muss er alles absorbieren...



Schon mal was von "Transmission" gehört?
Gase sind dafür berühmt, in erster Linie transparent zu sein.



> In unterschiedlichen Höhen sind unterschiedliche Wellenlängen entscheident, dementsprechend haben unterschiedliche Absorptionsspektren auch unterschiedliche Folgen in unterschiedlichen Höhenlagen.



Unterschiedliche Wellenlängen resultieren nur indirekt aus den Absorbtions- und Reflektionsspektren der höheren Schichten. Da Gase aber, wie gesagt, kaum reflektieren (<7% der eingehenden Strahlung), sondern entweder absorbieren oder einfach durchlassen, läuft das ganze auf eine Absorption der Energie innerhalb der Athmosphäre, ein Erreichen des Erdbodens (mit anschließener Absorption auf dem Weg nach draußen) oder/und "Wolken" hinaus.



> In wie weit sich CO2 und Wolken genau unterscheiden weiß ich jedoch nicht, damit wäre es eine mögliche Erklärung, dass CO2 keinen so starken Einfluss hat, ob sie jedoch stimmt müsste ein Physiker herausfinden, von mir ist es nur ein Denkanstoß, um zu zeigen, dass das ganze komplexer ist, als du es dargestellt hast.



Wolken unterscheiden sich von CO2 und sämtlichen anderen nenneswerten Bestandteilen der Athmosphäre darin, dass sie kein Gas sind. Wolken sind die komplexe Ausnahme, nicht CO2. Das ist ein Gas unter vielen und die "besonderen" physischen Eigenschaften beschränken sich auf sein Absorptionsspektrum (viel Infrarot, wenig in den Bereichen, in denen die Sonne einstrahlt) - da gibts nichts mehr für Physiker zu untersuchen. Seine Aufmerksamkeit erhält CO2 durch die Massen, die der Mensch davon produziert. Das hat aber nichts mit Physik zu tun.



> http://www.uvm.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/36836/aii2_1b.gif
> Die Kurve ist etwas kurz, aber sie zeigt, dass es ganz normal auf und ab geht und dass es nicht stärker steigt, als das am Ende der "kleinen Eiszeit"/Anfang der Industriealisierung der Fall war.



- "kleine Eiszeit": War eine kurzfristige Klimaschwankung, die vor allem in Europa nachgewiesen ist, aber bei weitem nicht global. Einige Regionen der Welt scheinen wärend dieser "Eiszeit" wärmer geworden zu sein, andere haben sich nur geringfügig abgekühlt. Etwas in Größenordnung diese europäischen Phänomens im Verlauf der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur zu finden ist nicht normal.
- die Kurve zeigt keine kleine Eiszeit
- sie zeigt einen deutlichen globalen Temperaturanstieg um ca. 0,7-0,8K im Verlauf von 140 Jahren. Die "kleine Eiszeit" in Europa bezeichnet einen Zeitraum von 300-400 Jahren und einen Abfall der europäischen Durchschnittstemperatur um vermutlich < 1K. 
Das heißt die Kurve zeigt eine Temperaturänderung, die global das gleiche Ausmaß hat, wie die kleine Eiszeit in Europa und das in der Hälfte der Zeit.

hier mal ein etwas weiter zurückreichender Plot, der verschieden Rekonstruktionen des Temperaturverlaufes seit deutlich vor der kleinen Eiszeit bis zu heutigen Messungen zeigt. Der extrem schnelle Anstieg in heutiger Zeit ist ebenso deutlich, wie der Anstieg über das Niveau der mittelalterlichen Warmzeit.
Bitte beachten: Die rote Linie in dem Plot zeigt die Temperatur der Nordhemisphäre, das heißt der Abfall wärend der KE ist dort wiederum übertont. Einige der Rekonstruktionen ergeben gar keinen Abfall der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur wärend dieser Zeit - die globalen Messungen unserer Tage dagegen sehr deutlich einen Anstieg.



> Leider verkauft es sich nur so.



Ich will aber nichts kaufen. Ich will informiert werden. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass jemand, der behauptet, dass die Leute falsch indoktriniert wurden (und das behaupten Klimaskeptiker sehr gerne), "informieren wollen" sollte. Wer lieber ein paar Hasstriaden, Verfälschungen und ggf. sogar Lügen vom Stapel lässt, dem glaub und den beachte ich nicht mehr.



> Viele, die deine Thesen vertreten handeln ganz ähnlich (siehe eine unbequeme Wahrheit und dafür gibts dann sogar einen Nobelpreis, der afaik mit ca. 10.000.000 schwedische Kronen dotiert ist...).



Der Friedens-Nobelpreis ist ein reines Politikum. Den gabs für Arafat und G.W. Bush war nominiert.
Gores Selbstdarstellung finde ich auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch, aber man muss ihm zu gute halten, dass er seien One-Man-Show wenigstens auf Many-(Wo)Men-Data aufbaut. Quasi alle gegenteiligen Quellen, die man mir bislang präsentiert hat, tun das nicht. (trotz allem: Wer Informationen lieber als Video konsumiert, sollte sich eher Wonderingmind42 reinziehen. Insbesondere die Ergänzenden Videos zu wissenschaftlichen Hintergründen oder einfach nur wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise hätten schon so manchem Freizeit-Klimaexperten ein paar Peinlichkeiten erspart)



> Es heißt nur, dass ein Autor aus den Ergebnissen von den anderen dies folgert, aber nicht, dass sie das behaupten.



"Zitat" ist keine Schlussfolgerung und wer einen Absatz als "Zitat" darstellt und mit Namen anerkannter Wissenschaftler schmückt, obwohl das ganze eine Aneinanderreihung frei erfundener Zahlen ist, dem glaube ich nicht mal mehr seinen Namen, geschweige denn, dass ich irgend einen Sinn daran sehe, weitere seiner Aussagen/Behauptungen/Märchen (man weiß es eben nicht) zu lesen.



> Das ist böse.



Das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Artikel und sie ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, im Gegensatz zu Teilen dieses Artikels.



> Schau dir mal lieber die Schaubilder erst die Erwärmung und dann das CO2 an.



Das Schaubild ist alt und nicht von dem Autor und wissenschaftlich durchthematisiert (auch wenn der Punkt afaik weiterhin bearbeitet wird). Wie bereits geschrieben:
Nach aktuellem Kenntnissstand der Klimaforschung verändert CO2 den Strahlungshaushalt der Erde deutlich und verursacht damit eine deutliche Erwärmung und das hat es auch in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Bei den großen zyklischen Wärme-/Kälteperioden war CO2 scheinbar nicht der initiale Auslöser, aber maßgeblich am Verlauf der Erwärmung beteiligt.

Aber es ist imho auch egal, ob es in der Vergangenheit "Dinosaurier->CO2->WARM", "Vulkane->CO2->WARM" oder "warm->CO2->WARM" hieß. Was zählt ist "CO2->WARM" und das heutige "Mensch->CO2". Sollte sich die These eines reinen Feedbackloops aus Wärme und CO2 bewahrheiten (imho gibt es gute Gründe, das anzunehmen), dann ist das imho sogar noch alarmierender als es ohnehin schon ist (also dann 5 statt 3 mal gefährlicher, als der typische Mensch erfasst...), dann das bedeutet, dass das volle Potential eines Kalt->Warmzeitwechsels noch auf die anthropogene Erwärmung oben drauf kommen wird.



> PS: Das alles hat nur noch bedingt mir der Atomenergie/Energiepolitik zu tun. Willst du als Mod die Beiträge in einen neuen Thread auslagern? Wär vielleicht übersichtlicher.



Jup, wird langsam Zeit. So schnell scheinen wir nicht mehr zum Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen.


----------



## Uter (30. November 2010)

*AW: Atomenergie/Energiepolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Transmission" gehört?
> Gase sind dafür berühmt, in erster Linie transparent zu sein.


Das ist in der Tat eine weitere Möglichkeit, die aber nicht den geringsten Einfluss hat, da dann einfach nichts passiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - "kleine Eiszeit": War eine kurzfristige Klimaschwankung, die vor allem in Europa nachgewiesen ist, aber bei weitem nicht global. Einige Regionen der Welt scheinen wärend dieser "Eiszeit" wärmer geworden zu sein, andere haben sich nur geringfügig abgekühlt. Etwas in Größenordnung diese europäischen Phänomens im Verlauf der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur zu finden ist nicht normal.
> - die Kurve zeigt keine kleine Eiszeit
> - sie zeigt einen deutlichen globalen Temperaturanstieg um ca. 0,7-0,8K im Verlauf von 140 Jahren. Die "kleine Eiszeit" in Europa bezeichnet einen Zeitraum von 300-400 Jahren und einen Abfall der europäischen Durchschnittstemperatur um vermutlich < 1K.
> Das heißt die Kurve zeigt eine Temperaturänderung, die global das gleiche Ausmaß hat, wie die kleine Eiszeit in Europa und das in der Hälfte der Zeit.


1. Sie ist Global nachgewiesen (zumindest in Europa, den USA, China und Russland. Damit dürften die anderen Länder die Ausnahme sein und nicht Europa.
2. Die kleine Eiszeit geht bis ins 19. Jhdt., also genau bis zum Anfang der Kurve. 
3. Die ersten ca. 60 Jahre kann man aber nicht auf den Mensch zurück führen, da das Klima ca. 30 Jahre verzögert agiert und zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Industrie nicht annähernd soweit war. Die Steigung hat seit dem nicht mehr zugenommen.
4. Was auffällt ist, dass das Klima sich in Stufen erwärmt, die nächste Stufe dürfte in 10 bis 20 Jahren erreicht sein. Wenn dann die Temp. wieder für einige Zeit gleich bleibt, dann wissen wir, dass es natürlich ist. (Außer für die Stufen ist etwas anderes verantwortlich wie geologische Aktivitäten.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hier mal ein etwas weiter zurückreichender Plot, der verschieden Rekonstruktionen des Temperaturverlaufes seit deutlich vor der kleinen Eiszeit bis zu heutigen Messungen zeigt. Der extrem schnelle Anstieg in heutiger Zeit ist ebenso deutlich, wie der Anstieg über das Niveau der mittelalterlichen Warmzeit.
> Bitte beachten: Die rote Linie in dem Plot zeigt die Temperatur der Nordhemisphäre, das heißt der Abfall wärend der KE ist dort wiederum übertont. Einige der Rekonstruktionen ergeben gar keinen Abfall der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur wärend dieser Zeit - die globalen Messungen unserer Tage dagegen sehr deutlich einen Anstieg.


Komisch ist nur, dass es um 1000 n. Chr. deutlich wärmer war wie heute, was als sicher anzunehmen ist und die Kurve es als kälter wie heute darstellt, was alles andere auch unglaubwürdig macht. Auffällig ist auch, dass die Werte seit den genauen Klimamessungen extrem in die höhe schießen... nicht vergleichbare Messwerte? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will aber nichts kaufen. Ich will informiert werden. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass jemand, der behauptet, dass die Leute falsch indoktriniert wurden (und das behaupten Klimaskeptiker sehr gerne), "informieren wollen" sollte. Wer lieber ein paar Hasstriaden, Verfälschungen und ggf. sogar Lügen vom Stapel lässt, dem glaub und den beachte ich nicht mehr.


Aber alle Medien wollen verkaufen... letzteres seh ich ähnlich, aber ich versuch immer selbst einzuschätzen, was glaubwürdig ist und was nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Friedens-Nobelpreis ist ein reines Politikum. Den gabs für Arafat und G.W. Bush war nominiert.
> Gores Selbstdarstellung finde ich auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch, aber man muss ihm zu gute halten, dass er seien One-Man-Show wenigstens auf Many-(Wo)Men-Data aufbaut. Quasi alle gegenteiligen Quellen, die man mir bislang präsentiert hat, tun das nicht. (trotz allem: Wer Informationen lieber als Video konsumiert, sollte sich eher Wonderingmind42 reinziehen. Insbesondere die Ergänzenden Videos zu wissenschaftlichen Hintergründen oder einfach nur wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise hätten schon so manchem Freizeit-Klimaexperten ein paar Peinlichkeiten erspart)


Leider ist er das geworden. Gore legt sich die Daten aber wie er will. Als Bsp. nennt er bei der Globalen Erwärmung den Aralsee, dessen Austrocknen aber ziemlich wenig damit zu tun hat... 
Zum Video: Leider kann man einen Signifikanztest nur machen, wenn man die Wahrscheinlichkeiten hat und die Hypothesen beliebig festlegen, daraus folgt, dass der Alpha-Fehler (schwerwiegenderer Fehler) auch beliebig ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Zitat" ist keine Schlussfolgerung und wer einen Absatz als "Zitat" darstellt und mit Namen anerkannter Wissenschaftler schmückt, obwohl das ganze eine Aneinanderreihung frei erfundener Zahlen ist, dem glaube ich nicht mal mehr seinen Namen, geschweige denn, dass ich irgend einen Sinn daran sehe, weitere seiner Aussagen/Behauptungen/Märchen (man weiß es eben nicht) zu lesen.


Es wird der Autor zitiert, der sagt, dass er die Werte von den Wissenschaflern abgeleitet hat und nicht, dass sie das gesagt haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Schaubild ist alt und nicht von dem Autor und wissenschaftlich durchthematisiert (auch wenn der Punkt afaik weiterhin bearbeitet wird). Wie bereits geschrieben:
> Nach aktuellem Kenntnissstand der Klimaforschung verändert CO2 den Strahlungshaushalt der Erde deutlich und verursacht damit eine deutliche Erwärmung und das hat es auch in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Bei den großen zyklischen Wärme-/Kälteperioden war CO2 scheinbar nicht der initiale Auslöser, aber maßgeblich am Verlauf der Erwärmung beteiligt.


Warum steigt es dann teilweise erst wenn der Hochpunkt erreicht ist und die Temperaturen wieder sinken?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber es ist imho auch egal, ob es in der Vergangenheit "Dinosaurier->CO2->WARM", "Vulkane->CO2->WARM" oder "warm->CO2->WARM" hieß. Was zählt ist "CO2->WARM" und das heutige "Mensch->CO2". Sollte sich die These eines reinen Feedbackloops aus Wärme und CO2 bewahrheiten (imho gibt es gute Gründe, das anzunehmen), dann ist das imho sogar noch alarmierender als es ohnehin schon ist (also dann 5 statt 3 mal gefährlicher, als der typische Mensch erfasst...), dann das bedeutet, dass das volle Potential eines Kalt->Warmzeitwechsels noch auf die anthropogene Erwärmung oben drauf kommen wird.


s.o.

Ach ja: Und es ist böse vorzuschlagen Klimakritiker mit Nazi-Methoden auseinander zu setzen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat eine weitere Möglichkeit, die aber nicht den geringsten Einfluss hat, da dann einfach nichts passiert.



Irgendwer denkt hier grundsätzlich falsch/gar nicht. Wenn ich deine Argumente nochmal zusammenfassen darf, so wie ich sie verstanden habe:
- CO2 ist primär unten
- unten kann es nichts ausrichten, weil die interessanten Strahlungsspektren nur oben sind
- es ist egal, ob das Strahlungsspektrum oben verändert wird oder ob da gar nichts passiert.

Sorry, aber meinem Verständniss nach entziehst du deiner (weiterhin fragwürdigen Argumentation) selbst die Grundlage.



> 1. Sie ist Global nachgewiesen (zumindest in Europa, den USA, China und Russland. Damit dürften die anderen Länder die Ausnahme sein und nicht Europa.



Nur so als Hinweis: Russland liegt in zu Teilen in Europa. Insbesondere die Teile, die im 16./17. Jhd. von Bedeutung waren. In China sind zwei etwas kühlere Perioden von deutlich kürzerem Umfange nachgewiesen, in Nordamerika auch keine Eiszeit.
D.h.: kleine Eiszeit in Europa, Abkühlung in Asien und Nordamerika.
Das für sich schon recht schwach und es fehlt eine komplette Halbkugel, was bei einer Betrachtung der Klimabilanz vielleicht nicht so ganz unwichtig sein könnte... (siehe den von mir verlinkten Plot)



> 2. Die kleine Eiszeit geht bis ins 19. Jhdt., also genau bis zum Anfang der Kurve.



Je weiter du sie nach hinten verlängerst, desto geringer wird die Geschwindigkeit des Temperaturanstieges. Deiner Behauptung, die aktuelle Dynamik wäre nicht schneller, als die seinerzeit, kannst du so kein Fundament bieten



> 3. Die ersten ca. 60 Jahre kann man aber nicht auf den Mensch zurück führen, da das Klima ca. 30 Jahre verzögert agiert und zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Industrie nicht annähernd soweit war. Die Steigung hat seit dem nicht mehr zugenommen.



1. 30 Jahre = 60 Jahre?
2. 30 Jahre: Quelle?
3. Wo ist "die Steigung hat nicht weiter zugenommen" ein Argument gegen "die Steigung ist verdammt steil" und "der Anwuchs ist verdammt groß"?



> 4. Was auffällt ist, dass das Klima sich in Stufen erwärmt,



Fällt mir nicht auf.



> Komisch ist nur, dass es um 1000 n. Chr. deutlich wärmer war wie heute, was als sicher anzunehmen ist und die Kurve es als kälter wie heute darstellt, was alles andere auch unglaubwürdig macht.



Unglaubwürdig macht es das, sobald jemand globale Daten vorliegt, die nicht nur "sicher annehmen", dass es wärmer war, sondern die es belegen. Mir ist keine einzige derartige, bekannt. Ausschließlich alles, was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte stuft die mittelalterliche Warmzeit kälter ein, als die zweite Hälfte des 20. Jhd.



> Auffällig ist auch, dass die Werte seit den genauen Klimamessungen extrem in die höhe schießen... nicht vergleichbare Messwerte?



"nicht vergleichbar" ist nie auszuschließen, aber was hat das mit der Steigung zu tun?
Entweder eine neue Methode misst zuviel oder zuwenig. Aber sie misst nicht in einem Jahrzehnt 0,1K zuviel, im zweiten 0,2K und im dritten 0,3K....
Das sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein, oder?



> Warum steigt es dann teilweise erst wenn der Hochpunkt erreicht ist und die Temperaturen wieder sinken?



Mir wären keine deartigen Daten bekannt, nichtmal die in deinen Links zeigen mehr als einen geringfügen Versatz. Oftmals kein Linienbreite in den merkwürdig matschigen Graphen.


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwer denkt hier grundsätzlich falsch/gar nicht. Wenn ich deine Argumente nochmal zusammenfassen darf, so wie ich sie verstanden habe:
> - CO2 ist primär unten
> - unten kann es nichts ausrichten, weil die interessanten Strahlungsspektren nur oben sind
> - es ist egal, ob das Strahlungsspektrum oben verändert wird oder ob da gar nichts passiert.


- ja
- nein
- nein
Meine Hauptaussagen bleiben folgende: 
Es ist sinnlos Mrd. für eine Sache auszugeben, die man eh nicht komplett abstellen kann und die andere Staaten u.U. wieder verbocken. Viel sinnvoller ist es in Regenwälder o.ä. zu investieren, die einen deutlicheren Einfluss auf das Klima haben und sich günstiger retten lassen. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man so direkt viele Arten vor dem Aussterben retten kann.) Weitere Punkte, in den man eher investieren sollte sind die Desertifikation, die Umweltverschmutzung, die Vermeidung von saurem Regen und ähnlichem. Würde man das Geld darein investieren hätte man viel schneller einen viel nachhaltigeren Effekt. 
Ich bezweifel die globale Erwärmung nicht, ich vermute nur, dass sie auch natürliche Ursachen haben könnte und dass CO2 deutlich weniger schlimm ist als die Abholzung der Regenwälder o.ä.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber meinem Verständniss nach entziehst du deiner (weiterhin fragwürdigen Argumentation) selbst die Grundlage.


Leider kann ich dich schlecht widerlegen, da du ja recht hast, lediglich die Ausmaße bezweifel ich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Russland liegt in zu Teilen in Europa. Insbesondere die Teile, die im 16./17. Jhd. von Bedeutung waren. In China sind zwei etwas kühlere Perioden von deutlich kürzerem Umfange nachgewiesen, in Nordamerika auch keine Eiszeit.
> D.h.: kleine Eiszeit in Europa, Abkühlung in Asien und Nordamerika.
> Das für sich schon recht schwach und es fehlt eine komplette Halbkugel, was bei einer Betrachtung der Klimabilanz vielleicht nicht so ganz unwichtig sein könnte... (siehe den von mir verlinkten Plot)


Laut Wikipedia konnte man die Ausmaße auch in der Arktis feststellen, damit dürfte klar sein, dass die Temperaturen global deutlich gesunken sind, wenn auch unterschiedlich stark. Von der Südhalbkugel gibt es kaum Quellen, da sie noch nicht so stark und lang kolonisiert (oder heißt es kolonialisiert?) war und damit die Menschen dort das Klima wohl für normal hielten und die Ureinwohner es nicht aufgeschrieben haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je weiter du sie nach hinten verlängerst, desto geringer wird die Geschwindigkeit des Temperaturanstieges. Deiner Behauptung, die aktuelle Dynamik wäre nicht schneller, als die seinerzeit, kannst du so kein Fundament bieten


Muss nicht sein. Nur weil sie länger geht muss es ja nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum steigen... Ich sehe bei der Kurve kaum einen unterschied bei der Geschwindigkeit zwischen dem Ende der kleinen Eiszeit und der jetzigen Entwicklung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. 30 Jahre = 60 Jahre?
> 2. 30 Jahre: Quelle?
> 3. Wo ist "die Steigung hat nicht weiter zugenommen" ein Argument gegen "die Steigung ist verdammt steil" und "der Anwuchs ist verdammt groß"?


1. Nein. 30 Jahre sind die Trägheit. Die anderen 30 Jahre gab es noch keine Industrie in relevantem Umfang.
2. Ehemaliger Erdkundelehrer. Erscheint auch logisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst die ITC immer um einige Wochen verschoben ist (und dass die Sonne im Zenit mehr Einfluss auf die Temperaturen hat als irgendwelche Gase sollte auch klar sein).
3. Gegenfrage: Wo ist die Steigung ist ziemlich stark ein Argument gegen die natürliche Steigung ist oft ähnlich?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fällt mir nicht auf.


Es sind immer wieder Perioden vorhanden, die ca. 40 Jahre andauern, bei denen es auf und ab geht, aber unterm Strich bleibt es gleich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unglaubwürdig macht es das, sobald jemand globale Daten vorliegt, die nicht nur "sicher annehmen", dass es wärmer war, sondern die es belegen. Mir ist keine einzige derartige, bekannt. Ausschließlich alles, was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte stuft die mittelalterliche Warmzeit kälter ein, als die zweite Hälfte des 20. Jhd.


Um 1000 n. Chr. siedelten sich die Wikinger auf Grönland an und tauften es Grünland. Das und die Reste der Siedlungen und die dort gefundenen Samen bezeugen, dass zumindest der Süden deutlich stärker abgeschmolzen sein muss als das heute der Fall ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nicht vergleichbar" ist nie auszuschließen, aber was hat das mit der Steigung zu tun?
> Entweder eine neue Methode misst zuviel oder zuwenig. Aber sie misst nicht in einem Jahrzehnt 0,1K zuviel, im zweiten 0,2K und im dritten 0,3K....
> Das sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein, oder?


Das würde sich mit der steigenden Messgenauigkeit, Abweichungen der Maße ("das kg" ist eine Metallkugel und wird auch immer leichter) und zunehmender Relevanz der Messungen und nicht mehr so starkes Verlassen auf z.B. Bohrkerne erklären lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wären keine deartigen Daten bekannt, nichtmal die in deinen Links zeigen mehr als einen geringfügen Versatz. Oftmals kein Linienbreite in den merkwürdig matschigen Graphen.


Der geringe Versatz ist aber immer in die richtige Richtung...


----------



## Icejester (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unglaubwürdig macht es das, sobald jemand globale Daten vorliegt, die nicht nur "sicher annehmen", dass es wärmer war, sondern die es belegen. Mir ist keine einzige derartige, bekannt. Ausschließlich alles, was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte stuft die mittelalterliche Warmzeit kälter ein, als die zweite Hälfte des 20. Jhd.



Du findest die Beweise dafür eher in geschichtlichen als in naturwissenschaftlichen Quellen. Schau Dir die mittelalterliche Architektur und Orts- bzw. Straßennamen von bzw. in alten Siedlungen an.

Wenn es früher nicht deutlich wärmer als heute gewesen wäre, hätte sich niemand dazu hinreißen lassen, derart luftige Kirchen und auch Profanbauten zu entwerfen, in denen man heute zumeist friert. Das fanden die Leute damals nämlich auch schon nicht so toll. Im Gegenteil. Der Baustil diente dazu, den Aufenthalt im Gebäude bei hohen Temperaturen erträglicher zu machen.

Was Ortsnamen betrifft: Uter hat schon richtig Grönland angeführt, aber genauso findest Du in England in Orts- und Straßennamen viele Hinweise auf früheren Weinbau bis in die Midlands hinauf. Sowas ist allerdings seit Jahrhunderten quasi undenkbar, weil die Temperaturen dafür nicht mehr ausreichen. Im Ergebnis muß es früher in Europa zwingend deutlich wärmer als heute oder auch irgendwann nach dem Mittelalter gewesen sein. Das läßt sich einfach nicht leugnen.

PS: In der Überschrift fehlt ein 'r'.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



Uter schrieb:


> Meine Hauptaussagen bleiben folgende:
> Es ist sinnlos Mrd. für eine Sache auszugeben, die man eh nicht komplett abstellen kann und die andere Staaten u.U. wieder verbocken. Viel sinnvoller ist es in Regenwälder o.ä. zu investieren, die einen deutlicheren Einfluss auf das Klima haben und sich günstiger retten lassen. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man so direkt viele Arten vor dem Aussterben retten kann.) Weitere Punkte, in den man eher investieren sollte sind die Desertifikation, die Umweltverschmutzung, die Vermeidung von saurem Regen und ähnlichem. Würde man das Geld darein investieren hätte man viel schneller einen viel nachhaltigeren Effekt.
> Ich bezweifel die globale Erwärmung nicht, ich vermute nur, dass sie auch natürliche Ursachen haben könnte und dass CO2 deutlich weniger schlimm ist als die Abholzung der Regenwälder o.ä.



Die Aussage liegt aber deutlich abseits deiner bisherigen klimatologischen Stoßrichtung und den Kernaussagen der Seiten, die du verlinkt hast 
"Andere Sachen wichtiger" ist eine Abwägung von Präferenzen, "Es gibt keinen anthropogenen Klimawandel" ist dagegen ein Anzweiflung von Ergkenntnissen.
Zu deinen Prioritäten:
- Die Verhinderung von Rohdung ist eine sehr wichtige Komponente beim Klimachschutz (iirc entfielen laut vorletzten IPCC 20% der menschlichen CO2-Emissionen auf Änderungen in der Flächennutzung, d.h. maßgeblich die Schaffung von Ackerflächen auf Kosten von Wald) - bzw. sollte es sein. Dummerweise sind die Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländer nicht wirklich bereit, ihre (trotz allem) im Vergleich eher kleinen Emissionen zu senken, solange die G?? kein echtes Vorbild abliefern. Und die sind bekanntermaßen damit beschäftigt, ihre Automobilindustrie zu retten.
- Wüstenbildung: Schwierig. Da müsste was getan werden, aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, ohne gigantische Summen etwas zu erreichen. Ein Faktor, der sie fördert, ist über-intensive Landwirtschaft, oft in Folge von Überbevölkerung. Der andere ist Wassermangel (historische Fehler als wichtigen dritten mal unberücksichtigt - die sind halt geschehen) - in Folge menschlicher Nutzung andernorts oder in Folge von Klimawandel. Erstere beide Elemente erfordern massive Umstrukturierungen in Bevölkerung und Gesellschaft. Prozesse, die normalerweise Jahrhunderte dauern und die meisten/alle von Verwüstung gefährdeten Gebiete weisen sowieso enorme gesellschaftliche Spannungen auf. Bleibt Klimawandel als -so blöd das klingt- leichtester Angriffspunkt
- saurer Regen: Wurde seinerzeit schon ein bißchen übertrieben, ist heute dank Katalysatoren kein großes Thema mehr. Perfektion sieht zwar anders aus, aber große ökologische Verbesserungen sind nicht zu erzielen.
- Umweltverschmutzung: Kann man gar nicht zu weit reduzieren. Imho geht das aber auch Hand in Hand mit einer effizienten Gesellschaft. Umweltverschmutzung ist immer eine Form des Wegschmeißens und zwar sehr oft Substanzen, die in dieser Form nicht natürlich sind (von Plastik aus Öl bis Brennstäben aus Uran  ). Das ist ineffizient und mittelfristig schon allein aus Ressourcengründen nicht tragbar - und damit auch ein Thema, das man in den Klimaschutz mit einbinden kann.
- Artensterben/Vernichtung ganzer Ökosysteme: Ich stimme dir da voll zu, sollte imho deutlich höhere Priorität haben. Es lässt sich zwar drüber philosophieren, ob ein Bißchen Aussterben nicht zur Natur gehört, aber als Menschheit soviel Schaden anzurichten, wie gewisse Asteroiden, ist eindeutig zu viel. Und es ist tatsächlich ein Ziel, das wenig mit Klimaschutz zu tun hat. (weswegen ich auch grundsätzlich das Versagen von Regierungen im Klima- und Naturschutz ankreide)

Aber ich kenne meine Mitmenschen. Wenn es nicht grinst und ekekekekeke macht, wird es als nicht rettenswert erachtet. Wenn du den Leuten Artensterben als größtes Problem präsentierst, widmen sie sich der Frage, welcher neue Fernseher wohl besser wäre. Wenn du sie darauf hinweist, dass 33% der Erdbevölkerung in bald-überschwemmungsgefährdeten Gebieten leben, dass die globale Nahrungsversorgung bedroht ist, dass ihr hübsches Eigentum Opfer großer Stürme werden könnte und das all diese Belastungen ein bißchen mehr sind, als unsere Zivilisation, wie wir sie kennen, verkraften kann, dann kriegen wenigstens 2 von 100 ihren Arsch hoch.
Deswegen: Naturschutz wichtiger Klimaschutz, aber lieber nur Klimaschutz als gar nichts. Denn sinnvoll ist er nach allem, was wir wissen.
(Ganz abgesehen davon, dass er eben nicht Milliarden kostet. Er erfordert nur die Investitionen von Milliarden heute, die sonst erst in 3-4 Jahrzehnten fällig geworden wären. Denn das wir uns unseren fossilen Energiekonsum nicht ewig leisten können, sollte jedem klar sein, der sich Preise und Außenhandelsbilanz anschaut. Das für ein hochtechnologieorientiertes Land für Deutschland Technologien die perfekte Investionsgelegenheit sind, die a) aufwendig entwickelt werden müssen und b) garantiert benötigt werden, sollte ebenso offensichtlich sein)



> Laut Wikipedia konnte man die Ausmaße auch in der Arktis feststellen, damit dürfte klar sein, dass die Temperaturen global deutlich gesunken sind, wenn auch unterschiedlich stark. Von der Südhalbkugel gibt es kaum Quellen, da sie noch nicht so stark und lang kolonisiert (oder heißt es kolonialisiert?) war und damit die Menschen dort das Klima wohl für normal hielten und die Ureinwohner es nicht aufgeschrieben haben.



Baumring und Eiskern-Analysen funktionieren auch auf der Südhalbkugel. Sind zugegebenermaßen räumlich nicht so fein präzise, wie Aufzeichnungen - aber um eine globale Abkühlung von einer Verlagerung Nord->Südhalbkugel zu unterscheiden, sollte es eigentlich reichen. Wie aber das weiter oben von mir verlinkte Diagram zeigt: Modelle auf Basis globaler Daten ergeben eine wesentlich geringere Absenkung, als Europa-/Nordhalbkugel zentrierte.
(wäre an der Stelle mal interessant zu wissen, ob die ermittelten globalen Unterschiede sich mit einer Ausdehnung des Eises auf der Nordhalbkugel erklären lassen. Aber ich hab gerade keine Lust, das nach sowas zu suchen - fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt auch passende Begriffe)



> Muss nicht sein. Nur weil sie länger geht muss es ja nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum steigen...



Es gibt einen festen Temperaturunterschied von etwas weniger als 1K. Der Tiefpunkt in Europa wurde im 17. Jhd. überschritten, seitdem wird es wärmer.
Ich persönlich würde mich in dem breiten Schwankungsbereich nicht festlegen wollen, wo genau das Ende liegt. Aber legt man es früh, dann wurden die 1K schnell eingeholt und es gab danach eine lange Plateauphase auf normalen oder hohen Niveau, von der aus dann im 19.Jhd. der heutige erneute Einstieg einsetzte -> der ist nicht normal.
Oder man legt das Ende spät. Dann kann man den heutigen Anstieg als direkten Anschluss der kleinen Eiszeit interpretieren, muss aber umgekehrt eingestehen, dass sich die Wiedererwärmung über sehr lange Zeit hinzog und eher langsam verlief, wärend es im letzten Jahrhundert steil bergauf geht -> der heutige Anstieg ist abnormal schnell.
"nach dem 17.Jhd. stiegen die Temperaturen (so) schnell (wie heute)" und "nach dem 17.Jhd. stiegen die Temperaturen über einen langen Zeitraum" können nicht beide zeitgleich richtig sein.




> Ich sehe bei der Kurve kaum einen unterschied bei der Geschwindigkeit zwischen dem Ende der kleinen Eiszeit und der jetzigen Entwicklung.



Ich sehe da für die Nordhalbkugel (rote Kurve) ein langsames absinken um ca. 0,7K von 1000 bis 1600 (<0,1/100a), dann eine Tiefphase von 16-1700 (ca.0,7K unter Ausgangsniveau mit kurzfristigeren Schwankungen um 0,2K), dann eine langsam Erwärmung bis ca. 1800-1850 um ca. 0,1-0,15K (wiederum: 0,1K/100a), weiterhin überlagert von 0,2K Schwankungen. Und dann wirds spannend: Bis ca. 1950 steigen die Modelldaten nahezu kontinuirlich an, bis knapp über das Ausgangsniveau (0,5K/100a. Das fünfache) und dieser Trend setzt sich in den Messergebnisse der 2. Hälfte des 20.Jhd. ungebrochen fort (bis auf 0,4K über den berechneten Höhepunkt der mittelalterlichen Warmzeit). Die Steigung ist fast so groß, wie bei der früheren kurzfristigen Schwankung - nur fehlend die Abschwünge komplett. Das Auf-Ab-Auf-Ab-Auf-Ab, dass man rückblickend als "normal" definieren könnte, ist einem Auf-Auf-Auf-Auf gewichen.




> 1. Nein. 30 Jahre sind die Trägheit. Die anderen 30 Jahre gab es noch keine Industrie in relevantem Umfang.



Siehe oben: Zumindest ich sehe in der Kurve eine ordentlichen Anfang ab den 1850ern. Damals war die Industriealisierung in vollem Gange. (und die massive Abholzung Europas wärend des 18.Jhd. sollte eigentlich auch schon ein vorgleget haben)



> 2. Ehemaliger Erdkundelehrer. Erscheint auch logisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst die ITC immer um einige Wochen verschoben ist (und dass die Sonne im Zenit mehr Einfluss auf die Temperaturen hat als irgendwelche Gase sollte auch klar sein).



Die ITCC geht auf die Erwärmung der Oberfläche durch Sonneneinstrahlung einher - das ist ein komplett anderer Prozess und wie jeder unzweifelhaft bei einem Schritt vor die Tür feststellen kann: Dieser Prozess spielt sich in Zeiträumen <1 Jahr ab.
Der derzeitige Klimawandel geht auf eine verringerte Wärmeabstrahlung des Planeten als solchen zurück, verursacht durch eine Veränderung der Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre. Da sind ganz andere Prozesse am Werk.



> 3. Gegenfrage: Wo ist die Steigung ist ziemlich stark ein Argument gegen die natürliche Steigung ist oft ähnlich?



Beachte die Kombination "und der Anwuchs ist verdammt groß".
Ein kurzer Peak nach oben wäre nicht ungewöhnliches und könnte natürlich oder schlichtweg ein Messfehler sein (bzw. umgekehrt: Das man es historisch nicht kennt, könnte an einer zu geringen zeitlichen Auflösung der historischen Werte liegen).
Aber "steigt seit ettlichen Jahrzehnten ziemlich schnell und ziemlich weit" steht in klarem Wiederspruch zum historisch beobachteten "kurzfristig schwankend, um langfristigen Mittel stabil". In Kombination mit "Steigen begann auf gar nicht-mal-so-niedrigem-Niveau und hat mitlerweile sehr hohes erreicht, ohne langsamer zu werden" wird es besorgnisserregend.



> Es sind immer wieder Perioden vorhanden, die ca. 40 Jahre andauern, bei denen es auf und ab geht, aber unterm Strich bleibt es gleich.



Das ist zwar kein "erwärmt sich in Stufen", wovon du im letzten Post noch sprachst, aber nicht desto trotz:
Mag sein (ich kann keine regelmäßige Periode stimmen, aber Schwankungen im Abstand von Jahrzehnten sehe ich auch) - nur was sagt uns das im Vergleich zu einer 150 jährigen Phase ohne nenneswerten "ab" und sehr, sehr viel "auf", am Ender derer "unterm Strich" definitiv nicht alles gleich ist?



> Um 1000 n. Chr. siedelten sich die Wikinger auf Grönland an und tauften es Grünland. Das und die Reste der Siedlungen und die dort gefundenen Samen bezeugen, dass zumindest der Süden deutlich stärker abgeschmolzen sein muss als das heute der Fall ist.



Das ändert sich ja nun zunehmend schneller und logischerweise ist 50 Jahre nach erreichen einer Temperatur X nicht zwangsläufig der gleiche Status erreicht, wie 500 Jahre danach. Grönland hat jedenfalls einiges an Plänen in Sachen Landwirtschaft, Viehhaltung ist afaik schwer im kommen. (auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass sich mein Informationsstand auf ein paar Fernsehberichte beschränkt)



> Das würde sich mit der steigenden Messgenauigkeit, Abweichungen der Maße ("das kg" ist eine Metallkugel und wird auch immer leichter) und zunehmender Relevanz der Messungen und nicht mehr so starkes Verlassen auf z.B. Bohrkerne erklären lassen.



Messungenauigkeit führt zu einer zufälligen Streuung um den realen Wert. Nicht zu einer kontinuierlichen Unterschätzung.
Die Referenzpunkte zum eichen von Thermometern sind Triplepunkte unterschiedlicher Stoffe. Also physikalisch vorgegebene Naturkonstanten, nicht menschengemachte Objekte wie ein Ur-Kilogram.
Und Bohrkerne kommen bei aktuellen Messungen natürlich auch nicht zum Einsatz. Würde auch gar nicht gehen. Bohrkerne nimmt man, um aus der Isotopenzusammensetzung alter Ablagerungen die Bedingungen zu ihrer Entstehung zu messen.
Neuzeitliche Messungen dagegen sind direkt vorgenommen und die Messprinzipien haben sich auch nicht nenneswert verändert. (Seit 30 Jahren -in sich schon eine ausreichend lange Zeit, um ein deutliches Wachstum festzustellen- vermehrt via Satellit und Infrarot. Aber auch die Satelliten werden anhand von Messungen auf der Oberfläche kalibriert, die genauso mit Thermometern vorgenommen werden, wie die direkten Messungen der 50er)



> Der geringe Versatz ist aber immer in die richtige Richtung...



Ja und?
Macht es dich glücklich, wenn ich mal wieder wiederhole, dass CO2 nicht mehr Auslöser der historischen Eiszeiten gilt, sondern als Faktor, der die Erwärmung nach einer kurzen Anlaufphase entscheidend beschleunigte (ggf. überhaupt erst soweit ermöglichte)? Natürlich setzt es verzögert ein. Aber die Maximaltemperatur wird erst erreicht, nachdem das CO2 schon längere Zeit wirkt.




Icejester schrieb:


> Du findest die Beweise dafür eher in geschichtlichen als in naturwissenschaftlichen Quellen. Schau Dir die mittelalterliche Architektur und Orts- bzw. Straßennamen von bzw. in alten Siedlungen an.
> 
> Wenn es früher nicht deutlich wärmer als heute gewesen wäre, hätte sich niemand dazu hinreißen lassen, derart luftige Kirchen und auch Profanbauten zu entwerfen, in denen man heute zumeist friert. Das fanden die Leute damals nämlich auch schon nicht so toll. Im Gegenteil. Der Baustil diente dazu, den Aufenthalt im Gebäude bei hohen Temperaturen erträglicher zu machen.



Ist dem so? Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck, dass die Bauwerke aus Renaissance und Barock (100% kleine Eiszeit) eher luftiger sind, als die Trutzburgen der Romanik (100% mittelalterliche Warmzeit). Dagegen kann ich, abgesehen von einem leichten zeitlichen Versatz um 0,5-1 Jhd. (Trends waren langsamer), nicht annähernd so große Unterschiede zwischen Kirchen (vergleichbarer Größe/Kostenrahmens) einer Epoche aus Italien oder Deutschland erkennen, obwohl erstere ja wohl fast nur aus Säulen bestehen sollten?

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich zweifle nicht an, dass es damals in Europa wärmer war. Aber gerade die großen Bauten, die heute mehrheitlich erhalten sind, werden imho von Imponiergehabe und Kunst/Mode dominiert, nicht von praktischen Überlegungen. Da müsste man sich die Bauernhäuser dieser Zeit angucken, aber die sind in keinem Fall luftig. Genaue Einschätzungen der Durchschnittstemperatur kann man an Hand dessen sicherlich nicht treffen.



> Was Ortsnamen betrifft: Uter hat schon richtig Grönland angeführt, aber genauso findest Du in England in Orts- und Straßennamen viele Hinweise auf früheren Weinbau bis in die Midlands hinauf. Sowas ist allerdings seit Jahrhunderten quasi undenkbar, weil die Temperaturen dafür nicht mehr ausreichen. Im Ergebnis muß es früher in Europa zwingend deutlich wärmer als heute oder auch irgendwann nach dem Mittelalter gewesen sein. Das läßt sich einfach nicht leugnen.



In England kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber Dänen und Schweden bilden sich mitlerweile in Deutschland über Weinbau fort. Und afaik haben Hanglage und Windschutz da sehr, sehr großen Einfluss. (und dass es auf den britischen Inseln heute etwas weniger schützende Bäume gibt, liegt nicht unbedingt am Klima)



> PS: In der Überschrift fehlt ein 'r'.



wenigstens einer, der hier aufmerksam liest


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In England kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber Dänen und Schweden bilden sich mitlerweile in Deutschland über Weinbau fort. Und afaik haben Hanglage und Windschutz da sehr, sehr großen Einfluss. (und dass es auf den britischen Inseln heute etwas weniger schützende Bäume gibt, liegt nicht unbedingt am Klima)


 
Ja das stimmt. In England und Südschweden gibt es tatsächlich wieder Weinbau. 
Dieser ist aber auf wenige mikroklimatisch besonderst bevorzugte Standorte begrenzt und wird wohl eher wegen der guten Absatzchancen und nicht wegen der guten Anbaueignung betrieben. Die paar Liter schwedischer Wein verkaufen sich in Schweden problemlos zu Mondpreisen und in England ist es das selbe.
Fakt ist früher reichte bei uns die "flächendeckende" Weinbauzone deutlich weiter nach Norden wie heute.


----------



## Uter (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aussage liegt aber deutlich abseits deiner bisherigen klimatologischen Stoßrichtung und den Kernaussagen der Seiten, die du verlinkt hast
> "Andere Sachen wichtiger" ist eine Abwägung von Präferenzen, "Es gibt keinen anthropogenen Klimawandel" ist dagegen ein Anzweiflung von Ergkenntnissen.


Nö, sie liegt außerhab des Hauptthemas. Nur weil ich Teile der Seiten glaube, die ich verlinkt hab heißt das nicht, dass ich andere Teile auch kritisch sehe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu deinen Prioritäten:
> ...
> - Wüstenbildung: Schwierig. Da müsste was getan werden, aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, ohne gigantische Summen etwas zu erreichen. Ein Faktor, der sie fördert, ist über-intensive Landwirtschaft, oft in Folge von Überbevölkerung. Der andere ist Wassermangel (historische Fehler als wichtigen dritten mal unberücksichtigt - die sind halt geschehen) - in Folge menschlicher Nutzung andernorts oder in Folge von Klimawandel. Erstere beide Elemente erfordern massive Umstrukturierungen in Bevölkerung und Gesellschaft. Prozesse, die normalerweise Jahrhunderte dauern und die meisten/alle von Verwüstung gefährdeten Gebiete weisen sowieso enorme gesellschaftliche Spannungen auf. Bleibt Klimawandel als -so blöd das klingt- leichtester Angriffspunkt


Wüstenbildung kann man vor allem durch nachhaltige Landwirtschaft (weniger "cash crops") verlangsamen. Die großen Geldsummen sind nicht so wichtig, wichtiger ist Aufklärung und Bildung. 
Nicht alle Gebiete haben starke soziale Spannungen (Bsp.: Spanien).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - saurer Regen: Wurde seinerzeit schon ein bißchen übertrieben, ist heute dank Katalysatoren kein großes Thema mehr. Perfektion sieht zwar anders aus, aber große ökologische Verbesserungen sind nicht zu erzielen.


In D schon, in anderen Ländern gibt es andere Ausmaße. In Brasilien gibt es Städte, in denen die Menschen nach deutschen Richtlinien Atemmasken tragen müssten. Entsprechend sauer ist auch der Regen (wobei es auch ein Smog Problem ist).
Allgemein: Ich sehe wir sind wieder auf gemeinsame Nenner gekommen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne meine Mitmenschen. Wenn es nicht grinst und ekekekekeke macht, wird es als nicht rettenswert erachtet. Wenn du den Leuten Artensterben als größtes Problem präsentierst, widmen sie sich der Frage, welcher neue Fernseher wohl besser wäre. Wenn du sie darauf hinweist, dass 33% der Erdbevölkerung in bald-überschwemmungsgefährdeten Gebieten leben, dass die globale Nahrungsversorgung bedroht ist, dass ihr hübsches Eigentum Opfer großer Stürme werden könnte und das all diese Belastungen ein bißchen mehr sind, als unsere Zivilisation, wie wir sie kennen, verkraften kann, dann kriegen wenigstens 2 von 100 ihren Arsch hoch.
> Deswegen: Naturschutz wichtiger Klimaschutz, aber lieber nur Klimaschutz als gar nichts. Denn sinnvoll ist er nach allem, was wir wissen.
> (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass er eben nicht Milliarden kostet. Er erfordert nur die Investitionen von Milliarden heute, die sonst erst in 3-4 Jahrzehnten fällig geworden wären. Denn das wir uns unseren fossilen Energiekonsum nicht ewig leisten können, sollte jedem klar sein, der sich Preise und Außenhandelsbilanz anschaut. Das für ein hochtechnologieorientiertes Land für Deutschland Technologien die perfekte Investionsgelegenheit sind, die a) aufwendig entwickelt werden müssen und b) garantiert benötigt werden, sollte ebenso offensichtlich sein)


Da stimme ich zu. Leider sind die Menschen und v.a. Politiker oft ein Problem.
Über den "Umweg" des know-hows für e.E. sind wir ja auf das Thema gekommen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (wäre an der Stelle mal interessant zu wissen, ob die ermittelten globalen Unterschiede sich mit einer Ausdehnung des Eises auf der Nordhalbkugel erklären lassen. Aber ich hab gerade keine Lust, das nach sowas zu suchen - fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt auch passende Begriffe)


Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe da für die Nordhalbkugel (rote Kurve) ein langsames absinken um ca. 0,7K von 1000 bis 1600 (<0,1/100a), dann eine Tiefphase von 16-1700 (ca.0,7K unter Ausgangsniveau mit kurzfristigeren Schwankungen um 0,2K), dann eine langsam Erwärmung bis ca. 1800-1850 um ca. 0,1-0,15K (wiederum: 0,1K/100a), weiterhin überlagert von 0,2K Schwankungen. Und dann wirds spannend: Bis ca. 1950 steigen die Modelldaten nahezu kontinuirlich an, bis knapp über das Ausgangsniveau (0,5K/100a. Das fünfache) und dieser Trend setzt sich in den Messergebnisse der 2. Hälfte des 20.Jhd. ungebrochen fort (bis auf 0,4K über den berechneten Höhepunkt der mittelalterlichen Warmzeit). Die Steigung ist fast so groß, wie bei der früheren kurzfristigen Schwankung - nur fehlend die Abschwünge komplett. Das Auf-Ab-Auf-Ab-Auf-Ab, dass man rückblickend als "normal" definieren könnte, ist einem Auf-Auf-Auf-Auf gewichen.


Entweder ich sehe schlecht (was ich ohne Brille auch tue ) oder die rote Kurve ist von ca. 1900 bis 1950 deutlich gesunken und aktuell mit -0,2 unterdurchschnittlich. Außerdem steigt sie laut der Quelle ziemlich schwach...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Zumindest ich sehe in der Kurve eine ordentlichen Anfang ab den 1850ern. Damals war die Industriealisierung in vollem Gange. (und die massive Abholzung Europas wärend des 18.Jhd. sollte eigentlich auch schon ein vorgleget haben)


Aber das Ausmaß war deutlich geringer als heute, müsste dementsprechend die Kurve inzwischen nicht viel schneller steigen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beachte die Kombination "und der Anwuchs ist verdammt groß".
> Ein kurzer Peak nach oben wäre nicht ungewöhnliches und könnte natürlich oder schlichtweg ein Messfehler sein (bzw. umgekehrt: Das man es historisch nicht kennt, könnte an einer zu geringen zeitlichen Auflösung der historischen Werte liegen).
> Aber "steigt seit ettlichen Jahrzehnten ziemlich schnell und ziemlich weit" steht in klarem Wiederspruch zum historisch beobachteten "kurzfristig schwankend, um langfristigen Mittel stabil". In Kombination mit "Steigen begann auf gar nicht-mal-so-niedrigem-Niveau und hat mitlerweile sehr hohes erreicht, ohne langsamer zu werden" wird es besorgnisserregend.


Rein von den meisten Kurven her könnte es noch normal sein, müsste sich dann aber in den nächsten 1, 2 oder 3 Jahrzehnten umkehren oder zumindest einpendeln...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist zwar kein "erwärmt sich in Stufen", wovon du im letzten Post noch sprachst, aber nicht desto trotz:
> Mag sein (ich kann keine regelmäßige Periode stimmen, aber Schwankungen im Abstand von Jahrzehnten sehe ich auch) - nur was sagt uns das im Vergleich zu einer 150 jährigen Phase ohne nenneswerten "ab" und sehr, sehr viel "auf", am Ender derer "unterm Strich" definitiv nicht alles gleich ist?


Manchmal formuliere ich ziemlich ungeschickt. 
So eine Phase gibt es am Anfang der Kurve auch...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ändert sich ja nun zunehmend schneller und logischerweise ist 50 Jahre nach erreichen einer Temperatur X nicht zwangsläufig der gleiche Status erreicht, wie 500 Jahre danach. Grönland hat jedenfalls einiges an Plänen in Sachen Landwirtschaft, Viehhaltung ist afaik schwer im kommen. (auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass sich mein Informationsstand auf ein paar Fernsehberichte beschränkt)


Die Warmzeit beginnt zwischen 950 und 1000, die Besiedelung begann vor 1000, dementsprechend sind es sogar weniger als die heutigen 50 Jahre. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Messungenauigkeit führt zu einer zufälligen Streuung um den realen Wert. Nicht zu einer kontinuierlichen Unterschätzung.
> Die Referenzpunkte zum eichen von Thermometern sind Triplepunkte unterschiedlicher Stoffe. Also physikalisch vorgegebene Naturkonstanten, nicht menschengemachte Objekte wie ein Ur-Kilogram.
> Und Bohrkerne kommen bei aktuellen Messungen natürlich auch nicht zum Einsatz. Würde auch gar nicht gehen. Bohrkerne nimmt man, um aus der Isotopenzusammensetzung alter Ablagerungen die Bedingungen zu ihrer Entstehung zu messen.
> Neuzeitliche Messungen dagegen sind direkt vorgenommen und die Messprinzipien haben sich auch nicht nenneswert verändert. (Seit 30 Jahren -in sich schon eine ausreichend lange Zeit, um ein deutliches Wachstum festzustellen- vermehrt via Satellit und Infrarot. Aber auch die Satelliten werden anhand von Messungen auf der Oberfläche kalibriert, die genauso mit Thermometern vorgenommen werden, wie die direkten Messungen der 50er)


Messfehler können theoretisch auch immer in eine Richtung sein (ist relativ unwahrscheinlich).
Mit Bohrkernen mein ich natürlich Eisbohrungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Macht es dich glücklich, wenn ich mal wieder wiederhole, dass CO2 nicht mehr Auslöser der historischen Eiszeiten gilt, sondern als Faktor, der die Erwärmung nach einer kurzen Anlaufphase entscheidend beschleunigte (ggf. überhaupt erst soweit ermöglichte)? Natürlich setzt es verzögert ein. Aber die Maximaltemperatur wird erst erreicht, nachdem das CO2 schon längere Zeit wirkt.


Ja, du machst mich überglücklich. 
Zumindest wenn du das entscheidend auch noch einklammerst.
Kann sein, dass das was du sagst stimmt aber woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## Poulton (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: anthopogener Klimawandel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (rote Kurve)


Ddie von Dir verlinkte Grafik, der altbekannte "Hockey-Stick" aus CRU-Daten von Dr. Michael E. Mann, Autor des IPCC-Berichts 2001, welcher auch Bestandteil von selbigen ist, wurde von Steve McIntyre schon vor Jahren als Falschdarstellung durch Auswahl weniger und einseitiger Baumringdaten entlarvt. Weswegen diese Grafik sogar von der Website des IPCC entfernt wurde.

Eine umfangreiche Neuauswertung ergab folgende Grafik:
http://www.abload.de/img/rcs_merged2q7t.gif
Die rote Kurve bekommt man durch die Daten, welche Mann in seiner Veröffentlichung verwendete. Die grüne Kurve erhält man aus den von Mann verwendeten Daten und die 34 weiteren Datenreihen von Schweingruber.
Die schwarze Kurve bekommt man, wenn man nur die Daten 34 Datenreihen von Schweingruber verwendet. Vom Hockeystick bleibt also schlicht und ergreifend nichts übrig.
Quelle: Doch kein Hockey Stick?  So Halt
Auf Englisch gibt es das ganze noch ausführlicher: More broken hockey stick fallout: Audit of an Audit of an Auditor | Watts Up With That?

Folglich ist es aktuell nicht wärmer als zur mittelalterlichen Warmzeit, dies sollte nur vorgetäuscht werden. Die kompletten Yamal-Baumringdaten zeigen es sehr deutlich, das es heute kälter ist als zur mittelalterlichen Warmzeit.

Deutlich wird dies auch, wenn man sich die auf Grönland gewonnenen Eiskerne betrachtet:
http://www.abload.de/img/histoklimagroenland0ngf.jpg
Quelle der Histogramme, welche wiederrum auf Grundlage der Daten von DOC/NOAA/NESDIS/NCDC erstellt wurden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler, die den Klimawandel bestreiten wollen, haben es aber in der Tat nicht leicht. Nämlich nicht leicht, Daten zu messen, die ihre Meinung belegen könnten. Trotz großzügigem Sponsorings der Öllobby und dem quasi garantierten Weltruhm gelingt es irgendwie niemandem, die Ergebnisse tausender Untersuchungen mit einem Schlag zu wiederlegen.


Um dazu mal von EIKE zu zitieren:


> ...
> 1. Sind den Grünen die etwa 800 wissenschaftlich publizierten und einem Peer Review unterzogene Arbeiten bzw. die etwa 4000 im NIPCC Report „Climate Change Reconsidered“ als Literaturhinweise aufgeführten Arbeiten bekannt, bekannt, die den vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel in Frage stellen und dies entsprechend mit wissenschaftlichen Daten untermauern?
> ...


und wenn hier schon die Lobbykeule geschwungen wird, so sei nicht unerwähnt, das gerade die Propagandisten der menschgemachten Klimaerwärmung selber fleißig von der Ökolobby gefördert werden:


> ...11. Wie stehen die Grünen zu dem Umstand, dass ihre Politik der extremen Subventionierung von Solar- und Windenergie einhergeht mit Parteispenden unter anderem der IBC Solar AG, der SMA Solar Technology AG, der Ostwind-Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH, der Umweltkontor Renewable Energy, der EWO Energietechnologie GmbH, der Conergy AG, Pro Vento, der Nordex AG, der Windpark G. W. Meerhof GmbH & Co. KG, der Ersol AG, der Windpark wohlbedacht GmbH & Co. KG, der Wind Projekt Development GmbH, der Solarworld AG, der SMA Technologie AG, der Solon AG für Solartechnik, der AGU Energie- und Elektrotechnik GmbH? ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Wüstenbildung kann man vor allem durch nachhaltige Landwirtschaft (weniger "cash crops") verlangsamen.



Nachhaltige Landwirtschaft bringt (kurzfristig) nicht die gleichen Erträge. Mit Bildung wirst du sie in armen, z.T. von Hungersnöten und Kriegen gebeuteteln Gegenden nicht durchgesetzt bekommen. (In Spanien ggf. schon. Aber da ist es afaik wirklich nur Ausbreitung von Trockengebieten, nicht großflächige Abholzung und unsachgemäße Landwirtschaft)
Abgesehen davon dürfte das, was wir in Europa klassischerweise als "nachhaltige Landwirtschaft" bezeichnen, auch nur wenig bringen. Das Problem ist überhaupt Landwirtschaft mit einer Kahlernte oder -siehe z.B. Sahel&anschließendes- direkt Viehhaltung in Kombination mit Trockenperioden. Das wäre auch bei deutlich gesenkter Kommerzialisierung nicht nachhaltig, da müsste man auf einen Bruchteil der heutigen Produktivität zurückfahren - oder auf Pflanzen umsteigen, von denen nur die Früchte geernet werden. Nur gibts da auch eher wenig, was nach kurzer Zeit auf trockenem Boden reiche Ernten bringt und erst recht nichts, was Massen ernährt.



> In D schon, in anderen Ländern gibt es andere Ausmaße. In Brasilien gibt es Städte, in denen die Menschen nach deutschen Richtlinien Atemmasken tragen müssten. Entsprechend sauer ist auch der Regen (wobei es auch ein Smog Problem ist).



Afaik ist es da (und auch in anderen Schwellenländern) aber wirklich auf wenige Städte beschränkt, die einfach eine extrem hohe Bevölkerungsdichte mit sich bringen. Das ist schlecht für die Menschen, aber sollte ökologisch von geringer Bedeutung sein. (vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass im Umkreis mehrerer dutzend Kilometer um solch einen Moloch eh nichts ökologisch wertvolles mehr existiert)

Imho nichts, wo man sich aus Europa aus einschalten müsste - auch wenn die Leute vor Ort imho mal aktiv werden müssten.



> Da stimme ich zu. Leider sind die Menschen und v.a. Politiker oft ein Problem.



Da hab ich ja allgemein die Meinung, das wir noch immer in einer Demokratie liegen. Politiker erzählen auch nicht mehr Schrott, als z.B. private Fernsehsender und zum Teil weniger, als die BILD. Das die Leute so wählen, ist zu erheblichen Teilen eigene Dummheit -> es sind "nur" die Menschen.



> Entweder ich sehe schlecht (was ich ohne Brille auch tue ) oder die rote Kurve ist von ca. 1900 bis 1950 deutlich gesunken und aktuell mit -0,2 unterdurchschnittlich. Außerdem steigt sie laut der Quelle ziemlich schwach...



Also wenn ich mir (nach diesem Hinweis) die Kurzfassung ab 1000 angucke, dann sehe ich in der Tat einen Abfall des roten Modells (und nur von diesem) im 20. Jhd. Allerdings liegen für diesen Bereich bereits brauchbare direkt gemessene Werte vor, so dass das allenfalls auf einen Fehler im Modell hindeuten würde.
Ob dieser Fehler sich auch in der Vergangenheit auswirkt oder ob es ein Artefakt ist, weil eine Modell, dass bis 0 zurückreicht, nicht unbedingt auf die (anthropogenen) Mechanismen des 20.Jhds. abgestimmt ist, vermag ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht zu sagen.



> Aber das Ausmaß war deutlich geringer als heute, müsste dementsprechend die Kurve inzwischen nicht viel schneller steigen?



Nicht unbedingt (der Anstieg verläuft nicht linear mit der CO2-Konzentration und es gibt eine Reihe von Rückkopplungsprozessen), aber in dem Fall gäbe es noch andere Gründe, eine geringere Wirkung des anthropogenen Einflusses während des 19. Jhd. anzunehmen. Z.B. enthielten die Emissionen seinerzeit wesentlich mehr Partikel,..., was zu einer gesteigerten Wolkenbildung und somit verringerter Abkühlung führen sollte. Allerdings ist die Darstellung allgemein ein bißchen gedrängt (könnte fast von einem Klimaskeptiker sein  ) und es ist anzunehmen, dass die gleichen Faktoren, die vorher zu den kurzfristigen Schwankungen im Jahresrythmus und zu den Prozessen der kleinen Eiszeit geführt haben, zusätzlich noch aktiv sind. D.h. es ist ein bißchen riskant, nach Veränderungen der Steigung in sub-Halbjahrhundertsabständen zu gucken. Da müsste man sich gezielter mit dem Zeitraum ab 1500 oder besser noch ab 1800 beschäftigen.



> Rein von den meisten Kurven her könnte es noch normal sein, müsste sich dann aber in den nächsten 1, 2 oder 3 Jahrzehnten umkehren oder zumindest einpendeln...



Ausgehen von dem heutigen Niveau kann man vermutlich eine kleine Chance sehen, dass es sich nur um einen sehr extremen, ungewöhnlich lange anhaltenden Spike nach oben handelt und bis 2020/2040 eine rasante Abkühlung alles wieder ins Lot bringt. Aber:
- alle Mechanismen, die wir einigermaßen verstehen, weisen in die Gegenrichtung
- unabhängig vom Verlauf gibt es bekannt Gesetzmäßigkeiten, die ihn vorhersagen, wenn man die heutigen treibenden Faktoren berücksichtigt (CO2,...) - d.h. ein nicht-natürlicher Anstieg ist nicht nur, was wir beobachten, sondern auch, was wir beobachten sollten, wenn unser Verständniss der Welt (das sonst ganz gut passt) einigermaßen stimmt
- selbst wenn auch natürliche Ursachen beteiligt sind bleibt es ein für die Menschheit problematischer Anstieg und bleibt CO2 ein Gas, dass zur Erdwärmung beiträgt und dessen Konzentration durch menschliches Wirken beständig steigt. Wir haben also ein Problem und wir haben eine Lösung - selbst in dem sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass wir nicht die Ursache sind.



> Manchmal formuliere ich ziemlich ungeschickt.
> So eine Phase gibt es am Anfang der Kurve auch...



Was jetzt?
Eine Phase kurzfristiger Schwankungen? Da gibts viele
Eine Phase regelmäßiger, kurzfristiger Schwankungen? Die seh ich nirgends
Eine Phase des gestuften Anstieges? Dito



> Die Warmzeit beginnt zwischen 950 und 1000, die Besiedelung begann vor 1000, dementsprechend sind es sogar weniger als die heutigen 50 Jahre.



Selbst weitere 1000 Jahre davor war es nicht so kalt, wie 300 Jahre vor heute.



> Messfehler können theoretisch auch immer in eine Richtung sein (ist relativ unwahrscheinlich).



Nur wenn man systematisch was falsch macht, das ist auch keine Messungenauigkeit. Und somit z.B. auch nichts, was sich im Laufe der Zeit durch technischen Fortschritt und höhere Präzision ändert. Wenn man aus irgend einem Grund prinzipiell zu niedrig liegt, dann macht man das solange, bis man den Grund endeckt - es wird nicht schleichend besser, es ergibt sich kein konstanter Anstieg.
Erst recht nicht, wenn die Messprinzipien unverändert bleiben, was im Falle von Temperatur nunmal so ist. Man hat zwar mitlerweile ein paar neue Verfahren für Temperaturfühler zu Verfügung, aber die werden immer noch gegen die gleichen Standards kalibriert, vor 200 Jahren.




> Mit Bohrkernen mein ich natürlich Eisbohrungen.





> Ja, du machst mich überglücklich.
> Zumindest wenn du das entscheidend auch noch einklammerst.
> Kann sein, dass das was du sagst stimmt aber woher willst du das wissen?



Die fähigsten Köpfe unserer Zeit auf diesem Gebiet sind der Meinung, dass es die Daten am besten erklärt.
Näher kann man an "wissen" bis auf weiteres nicht rankommen.
So funktioniert Wissenschaft.




17&4 schrieb:


> Ddie von Dir verlinkte Grafik, der altbekannte "Hockey-Stick" aus CRU-Daten von Dr. Michael E. Mann, Autor des IPCC-Berichts 2001, welcher auch Bestandteil von selbigen ist, wurde von Steve McIntyre schon vor Jahren als Falschdarstellung durch Auswahl weniger und einseitiger Baumringdaten entlarvt. Weswegen diese Grafik sogar von der Website des IPCC entfernt wurde.




Fehler 1: ich verlinke nicht "den Hockey-Stick"
Fehler 2: ich verlinke überhaupt keine Grafik mit einer Darstellung, sondern einen Sammelplot (im Gegensatz zum "Hockey-Stick")
Fehler 3: alle bis auf zwei der Teilplots sind deutlich jüngeren Datums, als der Hockey-Stick, darunter derjenige, über den ich mit Uter primär diskutiere
Fehler 4: der Hockey-Stick wurde nicht von der Website genommen
Fehler 5: die Originalgrafik wurde nicht als Falschdarstellung wiederlegt. Es wurden Fehler in den statistischen Methoden aufgedeckt und es wurde die Auswahl der Proxys in Frage gestellt. Nur: Die statistischen Fehler führten "nur" zu einer Fehleinschätzung der Streuungsbreite. Das ist kritisch für die Schlussfolgerungen in der Originalpublikation, an der berühmten Grafik verändert es aber nur (wenig) den grauen Bereich, den die nicht wissenschaftliche Welt sowieso geflissentlich als Hintergrunddeko behandelt hat. Die Proxyauswahl hat sich gar als vollkommen robust erwiesen - man kann die angezweifelten (aber nicht als falsch belegten) Proxys auch einfach weglassen. Ergebniss: heutige Simulationen, ohne all diese Fehler, sehen genauso aus. Auf Mann et al. aufzubauen ist somit fragwürdig, weil die einfach nur Glück hatten - aber es führt nicht wirklich zu falschen Schlussfolgerungen.



> Eine umfangreiche Neuauswertung ergab folgende Grafik:
> http://www.abload.de/img/rcs_merged2q7t.gif
> 
> Die rote Kurve bekommt man durch die Daten, welche Mann in seiner Veröffentlichung verwendete. Die grüne Kurve erhält man aus den von Mann verwendeten Daten und die 34 weiteren Datenreihen von Schweingruber.
> ...



Diese Quelle könnte vielleicht erklären, wo deine Fehler herkommen...
Abgesehen davon, dass sie wild zwischen Aussagen über Mann98 (den Hockey-Stick) und Mann08 (Analyse, der bislang keine Fehler nachgewiesen wurden), behaupten sie z.B. auch, McIntyre (der übrigens nicht 100%ig unumstritten ist) 10 Jahre brauchte, um näheres über die Arbeit zu erfahren.
Merkwürdigerweise hat sich McIntyre aber schon nach der Hälfte der Zeit mit dieser umfassenden Studie ins Gespräch gebracht.



> Auf Englisch gibt es das ganze noch ausführlicher: More broken hockey stick fallout: Audit of an Audit of an Auditor | Watts Up With That?



Interessante Vorwürfe, da müsste ich jetzt die Originalpaper studieren, wer da wirklich was ausgeschlossen (und ob er es nicht doch begründet hat).

Aber bevor ich den Aufwand Treibe, mal ne blöde Frage: Was für einen Unterschied macht es für die Diskussion, ob es in einer Studie in den letzten 20 (laut Text) bis 60 (ich seh da Unterschied ab den 1950ern) in der Auswertung von Baumringdaten gibt, wo doch die letzten 100 Jahre und erst recht die Zeit ab 1950 recht gut anhand direkter Messungen dokumentiert sind?
Als nicht Paläontologe muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Mich wundert es allgemein, dass man für Zeiträume <10-20 Jahre Baumringe analysiert. In so jungem Holz sollten eigentlich noch biologische Prozesse ablaufen.




> Folglich ist es aktuell nicht wärmer als zur mittelalterlichen Warmzeit, dies sollte nur vorgetäuscht werden. Die kompletten Yamal-Baumringdaten zeigen es sehr deutlich, das es heute kälter ist als zur mittelalterlichen Warmzeit.



Wie gesagt: Die von dir verlinkten Daten stehen in ihrer Qualität definitiv nicht über heutigen Messungen.
Ich bin mit den Analyseverfahren nicht vertraut genug, um etwaige Fehler zu erkennen, aber eins fällt mir zumindest beim betrachten auf: Nicht nur zeigen diese Plots keinen Anstieg in den letzten Jahzehnten, sie zeigen auch keine kleine Eiszeit und keine mittelalterliche Warmzeit. Der gesamte Verlauf seit ~-300 das ist mehr oder minder auf einer Ebene.

Ohne weiter nachzulesen, würde ich mit Blick auf historische Berüchte aus MWZ, KE und den Messdaten seit dem 19.Jhd. zwei Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen:
a) Die von dir verlinkte Seite macht bei der Auswertung große Fehler
b) Dieser Proxy ist komplett ungeeignet, um irgend eine Art von Temperaturveränderung zu erkennen und trägt somit nichts zur Diskussion bei.



> Deutlich wird dies auch, wenn man sich die auf Grönland gewonnenen Eiskerne betrachtet:
> http://www.abload.de/img/histoklimagroenland0ngf.jpg
> Quelle der Histogramme, welche wiederrum auf Grundlage der Daten von DOC/NOAA/NESDIS/NCDC erstellt wurden.



Eiskern. Ohne e. Das ist ein Unterschied.
Leider sind die Rohdaten bei mir gerade nicht abrufbar (gehts das bei euch), aber bei den Plots fällt mir eins auf Anhieb auf: Das sind keine Temperaturwerte.
Keine Ahnung, was da geplottet wird (von so ganz grundlegenden Elementen wie "beschrifte deine Achsne" hat der Autor vermutlich noch nichts gehört), aber in Anbetracht des Dateinamens tippe ich mal auf direkte Isotopenwerte. Afaik müssen die erst umgerechnet werden, denn radiaktive Prozesse laufen eben nicht konitinuirlich oder auch nur linear ab, sondern exponentiell.



> Um dazu mal von EIKE zu zitieren:



Und leider leider gibts auch hier wieder keine Quellen 
Ich will ja nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass die scheinbar 100%ige Abwesenheit von Kein-Klima-Wandel Ergebnissen in der mir bekannten Forschung, in internationalen Berichten, hochrangigen Grämien,... auf eine globale Verschwörung tausender Eigenbrödler zurückgeht die sich sonst höchstens mit der Mistgabel anfassen. Ich sag nur, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist.
Und die Tatsache, dass Kein-Klima-Wandel-Arbeiten irgendwie auch auch auf 100% der mir bislang bekannten Klimaskeptikterseiten nicht zitiert werden (zugegeben: mitlerweile kann ich nicht mehr ausschließen, dass ichs nur übersehe - es gibt zuviele Leute, die zuviel Stuß unter dieser Flagge verzapfen), überzeugt mich jetzt auch nicht gerade vom Gegenteil.



> und wenn hier schon die Lobbykeule geschwungen wird, so sei nicht unerwähnt, das gerade die Propagandisten der menschgemachten Klimaerwärmung selber fleißig von der Ökolobby gefördert werden:



Sicherlich nicht verkehrt (wobei man a) positiv bewerten sollte, dass solche Spenden ohne Untersuchungsverfahren, Aufdeckung von Schwarzkonten und Zusammenarbeit mit kanadischen Polizeibehörden nachvollzogen werden können und b) bedenken sollte, wie nicht-hoch das Spendenpotential von deutschen kleinen/mittelständischen Unternehmen im Vergleich zu denen von internationalen Automobil-, Atom-, Rüstungs- oder gar Ölkonzernen ist), ich möchte aber im Gegenzug noch einmal klarstellen, dass ich nicht von politischem Lobbyismus sprach, wo man Meinungen manipuliert, sondern von Wissenschaft. Wenn man nicht gerade eine globale Bestechung finanziert (was dann doch ein bißchen viel wird), muss man da bei der Wahrheit bleiben - gerade bei hochspannenden Themen. Sonst fällt das nach (relativ) kurzer Zeit auf, weil andere Leute nämlich auf diese Erkenntnisse aufbauen bzw. sie nachvollziehen wollen und wenn das scheitert, gibts Probleme. (in z.B. der Medizin wohl mitlerweile gar nicht mal so selten, denn da steckt Geld dahinter. In der Grundlagenforschung steigt das Risiko mit der zunehmenden "BWL"erisierung aber leider auch stark an  )
Viel Geld führt somit "nur" zu viel Forschung. D.h. wenn es es irgendwo Lücken im Wissensstand gibt, deren Füllung ggf. zu gegenläufigen Erkenntnissen führen würde, dann gibt es da 5 der weltgrößten Konzerne, die verdammt viel Interesse daran haben, dass diese gestopft werden. Und es gibt auch auf Seiten der Wissenschaftler verdammt großes Interesse daran, derjenige zu sein, der alle anderen widerlegt, den nächsten Nobelpreis mit nach Hause nimmt und der in Zukunft seine Förderanträge mit Bleistift auf Serviette kritzeln kann und sie trotzdem bewilligt bekommt.
Und auch die Magazine sind heiß drauf. Das Paper, das die Theorie vom anthropogenen Klimawandel wiederlegt, dürfte wohl eines der meistbeachteten der ersten Hälfte dieses Jahrhunderts werden (DAS meistbeachteste, wenn die Krebs- und AIDS-Forschung weiter auf der Stelle tritt und ITER das macht, was ich erwarte  ). Wer das bei Nature einreicht, der ist bei Science vermutlich für die nächsten 10 Jahre persona non grata


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Über was wird jetzt eigentlich gestritten?
Obs vor 500 Jahren wärmer war als heute?
Wayne interssiert das denn?
Wichtig ist doch, wie sich die Kurve der CO² Konzentration in den letzten Jahrzehnten entwickelt hat und da ist nun mal ein klarer Trend zu erkennen.
Dass der Mensch da seinen Anteil dran hat, kann man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht von der Hand wischen und wenn man bedenkt, dass der Energiebedarf der Welt in den nächsten Jahren deutlich steigen wird (und ich denke nicht, dass man überall Windkraftanlagen bauen kann), dann wird das schon sehr eng mit den Klimazielen, die sich einige Staaten gesetzt haben.

Andererseits kann man keine Klimaziele setzen, während sich die beiden größten CO² Produzierer weigern mitzumachen.


----------



## Uter (6. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nachhaltige Landwirtschaft bringt (kurzfristig) nicht die gleichen Erträge. Mit Bildung wirst du sie in armen, z.T. von Hungersnöten und Kriegen gebeuteteln Gegenden nicht durchgesetzt bekommen. (In Spanien ggf. schon. Aber da ist es afaik wirklich nur Ausbreitung von Trockengebieten, nicht großflächige Abholzung und unsachgemäße Landwirtschaft)
> Abgesehen davon dürfte das, was wir in Europa klassischerweise als "nachhaltige Landwirtschaft" bezeichnen, auch nur wenig bringen. Das Problem ist überhaupt Landwirtschaft mit einer Kahlernte oder -siehe z.B. Sahel&anschließendes- direkt Viehhaltung in Kombination mit Trockenperioden. Das wäre auch bei deutlich gesenkter Kommerzialisierung nicht nachhaltig, da müsste man auf einen Bruchteil der heutigen Produktivität zurückfahren - oder auf Pflanzen umsteigen, von denen nur die Früchte geernet werden. Nur gibts da auch eher wenig, was nach kurzer Zeit auf trockenem Boden reiche Ernten bringt und erst recht nichts, was Massen ernährt.


Wenn man genug investiert, dann kann man gleich im nächsten Jahr die Erträge sogar steigern. Realistisch und günstig wären ca. 5 Jahre.
In Spanien wird vor allem viel Wasser an den Tourismus verschwendet.
Was ich mein ist v.a. ein Agroforstsystem, dass nicht nur Nahrung und Nutztiere, sondern auch Baustoffe und Energie (Holz) liefert. In den trockensten Regionen ist das natürlich auch schwer aber in den meisten Gegenden würde es funktionieren und so das Problem deutlich vermindern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik ist es da (und auch in anderen Schwellenländern) aber wirklich auf wenige Städte beschränkt, die einfach eine extrem hohe Bevölkerungsdichte mit sich bringen. Das ist schlecht für die Menschen, aber sollte ökologisch von geringer Bedeutung sein. (vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass im Umkreis mehrerer dutzend Kilometer um solch einen Moloch eh nichts ökologisch wertvolles mehr existiert)


Naja die Luft bewegt sich ja auch und dann hat ganz schnell mal ein Regenwald das Problem...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt (der Anstieg verläuft nicht linear mit der CO2-Konzentration und es gibt eine Reihe von Rückkopplungsprozessen), aber in dem Fall gäbe es noch andere Gründe, eine geringere Wirkung des anthropogenen Einflusses während des 19. Jhd. anzunehmen. Z.B. enthielten die Emissionen seinerzeit wesentlich mehr Partikel,..., was zu einer gesteigerten Wolkenbildung und somit verringerter Abkühlung führen sollte. Allerdings ist die Darstellung allgemein ein bißchen gedrängt (könnte fast von einem Klimaskeptiker sein  ) und es ist anzunehmen, dass die gleichen Faktoren, die vorher zu den kurzfristigen Schwankungen im Jahresrythmus und zu den Prozessen der kleinen Eiszeit geführt haben, zusätzlich noch aktiv sind. D.h. es ist ein bißchen riskant, nach Veränderungen der Steigung in sub-Halbjahrhundertsabständen zu gucken. Da müsste man sich gezielter mit dem Zeitraum ab 1500 oder besser noch ab 1800 beschäftigen.


Falls es nicht unbedingt so ist, dann gibt es das ganze CO2-Wärme-Problem nicht.
Dem Rest stimme ich zu...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was jetzt?
> Eine Phase kurzfristiger Schwankungen? Da gibts viele
> Eine Phase regelmäßiger, kurzfristiger Schwankungen? Die seh ich nirgends
> Eine Phase des gestuften Anstieges? Dito


Eine Phase regelmäßiger Steigung ohne große Schwankungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst weitere 1000 Jahre davor war es nicht so kalt, wie 300 Jahre vor heute.


Ich bezweifel, dass Eis so träge ist, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wenn man systematisch was falsch macht, das ist auch keine Messungenauigkeit. Und somit z.B. auch nichts, was sich im Laufe der Zeit durch technischen Fortschritt und höhere Präzision ändert. Wenn man aus irgend einem Grund prinzipiell zu niedrig liegt, dann macht man das solange, bis man den Grund endeckt - es wird nicht schleichend besser, es ergibt sich kein konstanter Anstieg.
> Erst recht nicht, wenn die Messprinzipien unverändert bleiben, was im Falle von Temperatur nunmal so ist. Man hat zwar mitlerweile ein paar neue Verfahren für Temperaturfühler zu Verfügung, aber die werden immer noch gegen die gleichen Standards kalibriert, vor 200 Jahren.


Messfehler sind reiner Zufall und können deshalb beliebig ausfallen. Das ist wie wenn man sagt, dass bei einem Würfel jede 6. Zahl eine 6 ist, praktisch kann es jedoch auch vorkommen, dass 100 mal die 6 fällt. Unwahrscheinlich ist es, aber bei so vielen Statistiken, die es gibt ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass eine absolut falsch ist, auch wenn sie sorgfältig gemacht wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die fähigsten Köpfe unserer Zeit auf diesem Gebiet sind der Meinung, dass es die Daten am besten erklärt.
> Näher kann man an "wissen" bis auf weiteres nicht rankommen.
> So funktioniert Wissenschaft.


Die fähigsten Köpfe unserer Zeit ist definitionsfrage (womit wir eher wieder bei "Ist Intelligenz vererbbar?" wären ). Sicher gibt es auch schlaue Menschen, die meine Ansichten teilen... wenn man mich nicht als schlau ansieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Wenn man genug investiert, dann kann man gleich im nächsten Jahr die Erträge sogar steigern. Realistisch und günstig wären ca. 5 Jahre.



Ich weiß nicht, was du unter "genug" verstehst, aber um in 5 Jahren in einem von Verwüstung bedrohten, d.h. trockenem und Mutterboden armen gebiet eine hochproduktive und ökologische Landwirtschaft hochzuziehen, wirst du vermutlich so viel investieren müssen, dass dein ursprünglicher Ansatz "sinnvoller als heutiger Klimaschutz" vor die Hunde geht. Das gilt erst recht, wenn du Forstwirtschaft integrieren willst, die selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen eine Anlaufphase von 10-15-20 Jahren hat.



> Naja die Luft bewegt sich ja auch und dann hat ganz schnell mal ein Regenwald das Problem...



a) nicht soweit und die Schadstoffer erst recht nicht in regenreichen Gebieten.
b) der Regen in Regenwaldgebieten ist von natur aus sauer, dafür reichen die von den Pflanzen abgegebenen Substanzen 



> Eine Phase regelmäßiger Steigung ohne große Schwankungen.




Du beziehst dich immer noch auf diese, deine Kurve, oder?
Da gibts nur zwei längerfristige Steigungen: Erste Hälfte des 20. Jhd. und die letzten 30 Jahre. Beide sind wohl nicht für eine "das ist natürlich"-Argumentation verwertbar.



> Ich bezweifel, dass Eis so träge ist, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung.



Gucks dir an: Wir haben jetzt 150 Jahre steigende Temperaturen und wärend es deutlich dünner geworden ist, hat es (zum Glück) bislang nur wenig Flächen freigeben (und darum gehts ja, wenn das Land andersweitig genutzt werden soll). 



> Messfehler sind reiner Zufall und können deshalb beliebig ausfallen. Das ist wie wenn man sagt, dass bei einem Würfel jede 6. Zahl eine 6 ist, praktisch kann es jedoch auch vorkommen, dass 100 mal die 6 fällt. Unwahrscheinlich ist es, aber bei so vielen Statistiken, die es gibt ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass eine absolut falsch ist, auch wenn sie sorgfältig gemacht wurde.



"Eine von sovielen"? Sicher. Ein Einzelfall ist immer möglich. Deine These verlangt jedoch, dass jede einzelne Messung über einen Zeitraum ettlicher Jahrzehnte ein definierten, zu den anderen passenden Messfehler unterlag.
Das ist nicht "100 mal eine 6 würfeln". Das ist ein 6er im Lotto. Jede Ziehung. 10 Nationen. 50 Jahre in Folge.



> Die fähigsten Köpfe unserer Zeit ist definitionsfrage (womit wir eher wieder bei "Ist Intelligenz vererbbar?" wären ). Sicher gibt es auch schlaue Menschen, die meine Ansichten teilen... wenn man mich nicht als schlau ansieht.



Klimatologie ist aber nicht nur eine Frage der Intelligenz, sondern auch des Wissenstandes. Ich denke, man kann getrost behaupten, dass Leute, die sich jahrzehntelang mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben (und dabei auch ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz zeigen mussten) einen leichten Vorsprung gegenüber Volllaien haben, den auch noch soviel nicht Intelligenz nicht ausbügeln kann. (was nützt es einem, wenn man ganz tolle Schlussfolgerungen ziehen kann, wenn einem die Grundlagen fehlen?)


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du unter "genug" verstehst, aber um in 5 Jahren in einem von Verwüstung bedrohten, d.h. trockenem und Mutterboden armen gebiet eine hochproduktive und ökologische Landwirtschaft hochzuziehen, wirst du vermutlich so viel investieren müssen, dass dein ursprünglicher Ansatz "sinnvoller als heutiger Klimaschutz" vor die Hunde geht. Das gilt erst recht, wenn du Forstwirtschaft integrieren willst, die selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen eine Anlaufphase von 10-15-20 Jahren hat.


Muss nicht sein. Die einfachsten Maßnahmen gegen Bodenerosion sind in recht kurzer Zeit getroffen (z.B. Terassen und Wälle), andere brauchen nur wenige Monate (z.B. Hecken und Gras), Bäume dagegen brauchen wirklich recht lang, aber auch junge Bäume können vor Erosion und zu viel Sonne schützen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> a) nicht soweit und die Schadstoffer erst recht nicht in regenreichen Gebieten.
> b) der Regen in Regenwaldgebieten ist von natur aus sauer, dafür reichen die von den Pflanzen abgegebenen Substanzen


Sauer ist nicht gleich sauer. Im Regen gelöste Gifte verschlimmern das noch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich immer noch auf diese, deine Kurve, oder?
> Da gibts nur zwei längerfristige Steigungen: Erste Hälfte des 20. Jhd. und die letzten 30 Jahre. Beide sind wohl nicht für eine "das ist natürlich"-Argumentation verwertbar.


Ups, der Post ist zu lange her... ich weiß nicht mehr genau worauf ich mich bezogen hab. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gucks dir an: Wir haben jetzt 150 Jahre steigende Temperaturen und wärend es deutlich dünner geworden ist, hat es (zum Glück) bislang nur wenig Flächen freigeben (und darum gehts ja, wenn das Land andersweitig genutzt werden soll).


Steigend ja, aber dafür war es davor auch recht kühl...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Eine von sovielen"? Sicher. Ein Einzelfall ist immer möglich. Deine These verlangt jedoch, dass jede einzelne Messung über einen Zeitraum ettlicher Jahrzehnte ein definierten, zu den anderen passenden Messfehler unterlag.
> Das ist nicht "100 mal eine 6 würfeln". Das ist ein 6er im Lotto. Jede Ziehung. 10 Nationen. 50 Jahre in Folge.


Ganz so unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht, aber wie ich auch schon schrieb nicht wahrscheinlich. Passieren kann es trotzdem...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klimatologie ist aber nicht nur eine Frage der Intelligenz, sondern auch des Wissenstandes. Ich denke, man kann getrost behaupten, dass Leute, die sich jahrzehntelang mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben (und dabei auch ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz zeigen mussten) einen leichten Vorsprung gegenüber Volllaien haben, den auch noch soviel nicht Intelligenz nicht ausbügeln kann. (was nützt es einem, wenn man ganz tolle Schlussfolgerungen ziehen kann, wenn einem die Grundlagen fehlen?)


"Nicht Intelligenz"? 
Stimmt natürlich aber auch hier kann ich anmerken, dass es unter diesen sicher auch einen Teil gibt, der mir zustimmen würde.


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. Dezember 2010)

ein antrophogener klimawandel könnte tatsächlich stattfinden. allerdings nicht so wie die medien es herausrufen. es ist mit ner eiszeit in europa zu rechen. die menschen könnten mit den überirdischen atombomben- explosionen nen riesen schaden in der atmosphäre verursacht haben. vor allem an den polen.

ach ja und die CO2- theorie ist blödsinn!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2010)

Und ich bin sicher, dass du für drei (sagen wir mal: ungewöhnlichen) Behauptungen noch Belege vorbringen wirst, schließlich willst du dich hier ja an einer Diskussion beteiligen und nicht nur Spam verbreiten?


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, das unser CO2 austoß ein Witz gegen einen Vulkanausbruch ist. Da werden Millionen Tonnen sekündlich rausgeschleudert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, die Vulkanausbrüche sind in der Evolution auch "Einkalkuliert", der CO² Ausstoß vom Menschen nicht und reche mal aus, wie viel CO² knapp 7 Milliarden Menschen produzieren, inklusive landwirtschaftlicher Nutzung und Rohstoffabbau, da muss ein Vulkan ordentlich was rausdrücken, um hinterherzukommen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (11. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich bin sicher, dass du für drei (sagen wir mal: ungewöhnlichen) Behauptungen noch Belege vorbringen wirst, schließlich willst du dich hier ja an einer Diskussion beteiligen und nicht nur Spam verbreiten?


erster beleg: guck mal nach draußen! weitere siehe hier:

Kltester Winter seit 1000 Jahren prognostiziert  BMSS-Just think about it!

Bisher kälteste Winternacht in Deutschland | tagesschau.de

Atomkrieg: Nach der Explosion kommt der Kältetod - Klima und Energie - FOCUS Online

http://www.infokriegernews.de/wordpress/2010/12/11/extrem-kaelte-temperatursturz-ab-naechste-woche/


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Solche Meldungen hast du alle Nasen lang.
Guck dir doch die letzen Sommer an, die waren auch wärmer als die, von vor 30 Jahren und vorallem trockener.

Und dass die Winter kälter werden, ist logisch, wenn der Golfstrom z.B. schwächere wird.
Guck dir New York an, das liegt auf dem selben Breitengrad wie Rom, aber vergleich mal die Winter in Rom mit denen in New York.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das unser CO2 austoß ein Witz gegen einen Vulkanausbruch ist. Da werden Millionen Tonnen sekündlich rausgeschleudert.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, die Vulkanausbrüche sind in der Evolution auch "Einkalkuliert"



Nö. Die Evolution kalkuliert sowieso nichts ein, des weiteren sind geologische Prozesse tatsächlich in der Lage, eine Netto-CO2-Quelle darzustellen. (wärend biologische Prozesse nur kurzfristige CO2 Verlagerungen verursachen, langfristig aber CO2 neutral sind)
Wo er aber vollkommen falsch liegt, sind die Dimensionen



			
				http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide_in_Earth's_atmosphere#Sources_of_carbon_dioxide schrieb:
			
		

> modern volcanic activity releases only 130 to 230 megatonnes of carbon dioxide each year, which is less than 1% of the amount released by human activities.



Millionen Tonnen pro Sekunde?
Glaube ich nicht, denn wir haben global ein bißchen mehr als 130 Sekunden vulkanische Aktivität im Jahr. So oder so geht es um Milliarden Tonnen, wie der Mensch sie freisetzt.




WhackShit007 schrieb:


> erster beleg: guck mal nach draußen! weitere siehe hier:
> 
> Kltester Winter seit 1000 Jahren prognostiziert  BMSS-Just think about it!
> 
> ...



lesen:
Wetter ? Wikipedia
Klima ? Wikipedia
(Unterschied) verstehen
bis dahin bitte Spam einstellen.


_Mod-Edit: Danach auch nicht spamen, sondern intelligent mitdiskutieren_


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die Evolution kalkuliert sowieso nichts ein, des weiteren sind geologische Prozesse tatsächlich in der Lage, eine Netto-CO2-Quelle darzustellen. (wärend biologische Prozesse nur kurzfristige CO2 Verlagerungen verursachen, langfristig aber CO2 neutral sind)
> Wo er aber vollkommen falsch liegt, sind die Dimensionen


 
Vulkanismus gibt es aber schon seit es die Erde gibt und sie wird es auch noch geben, wenn der Mensch ausgestorben ist.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in den letzten 100 Jahren die Vulkanausbrüche stark zugenommen haben um den Anstieg an CO² in der Luft zu erklären.
Eher ist das so, dass ein Vulkanausbruch immer mehr Menschen betrifft, weil inzwischen sehr viele hier leben und immer mehr Platz beanspruchen.
Dazu kommt die Enährung, die Wasseraufbereitung, die Energieproduktion, die Warenherstellung und den Rohstoffabbau, all das gabs es in den Dimensionen zuvor nicht und beeinflusst die CO² Konzentration.

Wie sonst will man das Schmelzen von Glätschern innerhalb eines so kurzen Zeitraumes erklären?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt: Ich sage nicht, dass Vulkanausbrüche heute (geologisches heute, d.h. ein paar Jahrtausende) große Einflüsse auf die CO2-Konzentration haben - ich sage nur, dass geologische Prozesse diesen Einfluss haben könnten und dass sie nicht eingeplant sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Schon klar, was du meinst, aber du kannst die Vulkanausbrüche eben nicht dafür verantwortlich machen, dass die CO² Konzentration in den letzten Jahren gestiegen ist.
Schließlich gabs Vulkanausbrüche auch schonh vor 300.000 Jahren und wenn ich da die Eisbohrungen der Antarktis angucke, dann kann man aus der Analyse der Daten ersehen, in welchen Jahren besonders viele Ausbrüche zu beglagen waren und es gab Jahre, in denen sie sehr hoch war, aber heute steigt sie eben immer weiter und nimmt nicht mehr ab, wie es sonst üblich wäre, wenn man man Phasen mit vielen Ausbrüchen hat und mal Phasen mit wenigen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (13. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> lesen:
> Wetter ? Wikipedia
> Klima ? Wikipedia
> (Unterschied) verstehen
> ...



dir ist aber klar dass in den links mehrere orte angegeben werden? ich könnte es auch noch mehr ausweiten und mit links belegen, aber dass würdest du dann wohl als "spam" auffassen. 

ums kurz zu machen es findet seit 10 jahren eine klimaabkühlung statt! solltest du es "wünschen", kann ich dir, dass auch gerne mit mühsamer recherche (extra für dich) nahelegen. jedoch nicht wenn du es als "spam" auffasst. ich will ja hier niemandem zu nahe treten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2010)

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte (aber offensichtlich waren die Links da noch nicht deutlich genug) ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ankündigung für die nächsten Wochen/Monate und eine Beobachtung der letzten Jahrzehnte/Jahrhunderte.

Wenn mit der langfristigen globalen Durchschnittstemperatur argumentieren möchtest, wäre das wieder Ontopic. Aber was du da oben gepostet hast, hat mit Klimawandel in etwa soviel zu tun, wie die Ankündigung des nächsten Schützenfestes mit einem Weltkrieg.


----------



## Mario432 (6. Mai 2011)

"Lebt" der Thread noch 

Ich lese hier immer wieder in verschiedenen Thread's "Ökologie im Verkehr" oder auch "Atomerngie&Energiepolitik" was vom "bösen" CO2 und der Klimaerwärmung  Und da die Diskussion dazu besser hier rein passt wollte ich den Thread mal wieder "aktivieren" 

Oder besteht kein Interesse mehr?

Nur mal so zur Anregung:

- CO2-Anteil in der Atmosphäre 
- CO2- und Temperaturentwicklung in der Erdgeschichte 
- überhaupt Temperaturen in der Erdgeschichte
- Temperaturentwicklung der letzen hundert Jahre und CO2 Konzentrationen
- Zusammenhang zwischen Sonne und Klima
- Politik --> Klimaerwärmung = Geld

ich freue mich auf eine sachliche Diskussion


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Der Thread als solcher ist tot, aber wer weiter über das Thema diskutieren möchte, kann ihn gerne dafür nutzen.
Da es aber seit Ende der Diskussion keine Erkenntnisse gab, die dem etablierten Wissensstand widersprechen, fehlt es ein bißchen an Material für mehr als eine Seite.

Wenn du trotzdem eine sachliche Diskussion starten willst, dann tue das.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2012)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> dir ist aber klar dass in den links mehrere orte angegeben werden? ich könnte es auch noch mehr ausweiten und mit links belegen, aber dass würdest du dann wohl als "spam" auffassen.
> 
> ums kurz zu machen es findet seit 10 jahren eine klimaabkühlung statt! solltest du es "wünschen", kann ich dir, dass auch gerne mit mühsamer recherche (extra für dich) nahelegen. jedoch nicht wenn du es als "spam" auffasst. ich will ja hier niemandem zu nahe treten.


 
Was meinst du mit Abkühlung des Klimas? Ich warte schon lange darauf das es mal wieder -10° Grad im Winter wird, in letzter Zeit ist es bei mir eher +10° und auch wenn der Sommer nicht so warm war, der Winter ist auch nicht so richtig kalt finde ich und das merke ich selber und schaue mir da nicht irgendwelche Grafiken an, dem Wetterberich konnte ich bisher auch nicht immer vertrauen.

Wenn es immer kälter wird dann gibt es irgendwann wieder eine Eiszeit nehm ich an


----------



## Icejester (3. Januar 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich warte schon lange darauf das es mal wieder -10° Grad im Winter wird,[...]


 
Deutlich länger als ein Jahr kannst Du dann ja wohl kaum warten. Der letzte Winter war doch bitterkalt.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Deutlich länger als ein Jahr kannst Du dann ja wohl kaum warten. Der letzte Winter war doch bitterkalt.


 
Bei mir nicht ich wohne in der nöhe von Konstanz und guck mal da wie die Temperaturen seit dem ersten November sind KLICK

Musst einstellen beim Datum damit dir der ganze November angezigt wird


----------



## Icejester (4. Januar 2012)

Und in Konstanz war's im Winter 2010/2011 nicht saukalt? Während der ganze Rest der Republik in Eis und Schnee versunken ist? Kaum zu glauben! Andererseits liegt ja auch Mainau in der Nähe. Vielleicht wohnst Du für "Winter" auch einfach nur ungünstig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2012)

Hmm.. und was ist diesen Winter?
Irgendwie sauwarm, oder? 
Eben genau das passiert, was die Experten sagen, die eben an den anthropogenen Klimawandel glauben und ihn vertreten, die Extreme werden verstärkt. Letztes Jahr einen kalten Winter und viel Schnee, kälter und schneereicher als gewöhnlich. Dieses Jahr genau das Gegenteil, wärmer und schneeloser als sonst.

Ist doch ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass sich das Klima verändert und der Mensch daran seinen Anteil hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. und was ist diesen Winter?
> Irgendwie sauwarm, oder?
> Eben genau das passiert, was die Experten sagen, die eben an den anthropogenen Klimawandel glauben und ihn vertreten, die Extreme werden verstärkt. Letztes Jahr einen kalten Winter und viel Schnee, kälter und schneereicher als gewöhnlich. Dieses Jahr genau das Gegenteil, wärmer und schneeloser als sonst.
> 
> Ist doch ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass sich das Klima verändert und der Mensch daran seinen Anteil hat.


 
Wie ist das Wetter so deiner Meinung nach in ein paar Jahren? 

Ich würde sagen das es irgendwann nicht mehr Winter oder OSmmer gibt sondern das Wetter ist an einem Tag sehr Warm und 1 Monat später gliehc wieder kalt und dann wieder wärmer, klingt krass aber möglich wärs schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Eine Abschaffung der Jahreszeiten ist, nach allem, was wir wissen, definitiv nicht im Bereich des möglichen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich mienet nicht baschaffen von Jahreszeiten sondern das sich das Wetter so verhalten würde. Nur weil im Kalender steht es ist Winteranfang muss es nicht heissen das auch der Winter beginnt kann ja sein das es immer noch Herbst ist. Vor Jahren ha es doch im April geschneit glaub ich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist, wie du deine Jahreszeiten definieren möchtest. "Schnee" = "Winter"? Dann kannst du auch im Mai oder Oktober ""Winter"" haben. Aber die grundsätzlichen Trends machen sich nunmal an der Sonneneinstrahlung fest und die bleibt gleich. Der kälteste Teil des Jahres wird auch in Zukunft im Januar/Februar und nicht im Juli liegen, auch wenn es da vielleicht seltener kalt genug für Schnee wird.


----------



## Icejester (7. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. und was ist diesen Winter?
> Irgendwie sauwarm, oder?
> Eben genau das passiert, was die Experten sagen, die eben an den anthropogenen Klimawandel glauben und ihn vertreten, die Extreme werden verstärkt. Letztes Jahr einen kalten Winter und viel Schnee, kälter und schneereicher als gewöhnlich. Dieses Jahr genau das Gegenteil, wärmer und schneeloser als sonst.



Ich finde den Winter bisher sehr, sehr angenehm! Obwohl ich über den letzten jetzt auch nicht direkt gejammert habe. Ich jammere eigentlich sowieso erst, wenn es wärmer als 28°C wird oder ununterbrochen regnet. Der Rest ist mir einerlei.



> Ist doch ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass sich das Klima verändert und der Mensch daran seinen Anteil hat.


Ich halte Dich eigentlich für einen intelligenten Menschen, aber wie kommst Du dazu, hier eine Kausalität zu behaupten? Laß mich diese Aussage mal aufschlüsseln: Ein sehr harter und ein bisher sehr milder Winter in Folge zeugen von Klimaveränderung und dies beweist, daß der Mensch daran ursächlich beteiligt ist. Bitte was?!?

Selbst wenn diese beiden Winter in der Konstellation Beweis für eine Klimaveränderung wären (und eine Beobachtung von zwei Jahren bzw. eher sogar nur 14 Monaten kann das wohl kaum leisten), ist die Ursache oder das ursächliche Zusammenwirken verschiedener Komponenten zur Hervorbringungen dieses Klimawandels völlig offen. Was wäre denn, wenn ein sehr kalter auf einen warmen Winter gefolgt wäre? Wäre die Ursache dann in der Zahl der Gartenzwerge zu suchen?



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich mienet nicht baschaffen von Jahreszeiten  sondern das sich das Wetter so verhalten würde. Nur weil im Kalender  steht es ist Winteranfang muss es nicht heissen das auch der Winter  beginnt kann ja sein das es immer noch Herbst ist. Vor Jahren ha es doch  im April geschneit glaub ich?


 
Die Jahreszeiten und das damit einhergehende Wetter haben ganz direkt mit der Entfernung der Erde zur Sonne und der Achsneigung der Erde im Verhältnis zur Sonne zu tun. Daran wird sich ohne eine irgendwie geartete gigantische Katastrophe kosmischer Art nichts wesentlich ändern. Sollte eine solche Katastrophe stattfinden, wäre aber eh alles andere egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich finde den Winter bisher sehr, sehr angenehm! Obwohl ich über den letzten jetzt auch nicht direkt gejammert habe. Ich jammere eigentlich sowieso erst, wenn es wärmer als 28°C wird oder ununterbrochen regnet. Der Rest ist mir einerlei.



Ich finde diesen Winter bisher auch sehr geil, liegt auch daran, dass ich gerade eine Woche in Südafrika war und die dort gerade Sommer haben. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich halte Dich eigentlich für einen intelligenten Menschen, aber wie kommst Du dazu, hier eine Kausalität zu behaupten? Laß mich diese Aussage mal aufschlüsseln: Ein sehr harter und ein bisher sehr milder Winter in Folge zeugen von Klimaveränderung und dies beweist, daß der Mensch daran ursächlich beteiligt ist. Bitte was?!?



Nun ja, schaue ich mir die Veränderungen in der Konzentration des CO² in der Atmosphäre in den letzten 200 Jahren an, so kann man anhand von Studien sagen, dass die Industrialisierung einen Anteil daran hat, dass sie gestiegen ist. Also ist der Mensch direkt für die Veränderungen des CO² Gehalts verantwortlich.
Dass CO² ein Klima veränderndes Gas ist, ist ebenso unbestritten (wie auch Methan und Wasserdampf und noch ein paar andere). Das Klima verändert sich gerade, kann man sehr gut an dem abschmelzenden Nordpol und das Zurückweichen der Gletscher erkennen.
Wie und in welchem Maß nun der Mensch seinen Anteil daran hat, ist bisher umstritten, da aber das CO² eben einen Anteil daran hat und der Mensch die Konzentration dessen erhöht hat, ist es nur logisch anzunehmen, dass er einen Anteil daran hat.
Und das Klima ändert sich ja nicht innerhalb von 10 Jahren komplett, sowas dauert eben, aber es gibt in die eine oder andere Richtung mach Ausreißer, eben z.B. mal einen trockenen Frühling, einen warmen Winter oder einen regnerischen Sommer.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Jahreszeiten und das damit einhergehende Wetter haben ganz direkt mit der Entfernung der Erde zur Sonne und der Achsneigung der Erde im Verhältnis zur Sonne zu tun. Daran wird sich ohne eine irgendwie geartete gigantische Katastrophe kosmischer Art nichts wesentlich ändern. Sollte eine solche Katastrophe stattfinden, wäre aber eh alles andere egal.


 
Jop, das ist richtig, die Jahreszeiten entstehen ja deswegen, weil die Erde eben nicht "gerade" im All hängt und einer perfekten Kreisbahn um die Sonne nachgeht.
Und dass die Sonne der Klimaveränderer Nr.1 ist, ist auch logisch, denn wie will man sich sonst die Eiszeiten erklären, die es immer wieder gegeben hat.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Winter bisher auch sehr geil, liegt auch daran, dass ich gerade eine Woche in Südafrika war und die dort gerade Sommer haben.



Na, na, na! Du machst hier also die Winter warm. Einfach so in Urlaub fliegen... wo kommen wir denn da hin? 



> Nun ja, schaue ich mir die Veränderungen in der Konzentration des CO² in der Atmosphäre in den letzten 200 Jahren an, so kann man anhand von Studien sagen, dass die Industrialisierung einen Anteil daran hat, dass sie gestiegen ist. Also ist der Mensch direkt für die Veränderungen des CO² Gehalts verantwortlich.



Ja, Du! Ich nicht. Ich fliege nicht auf andere Kontinente. 

Im Ernst: Wenn man sich menschlichen Ausstoß und natürlichen anschaut, fällt es sehr schwer zu glauben, daß dieser winzige menschliche Anteil eine irgendwie geartete Auwirkung haben soll. Ich glaube, der Mensch unterliegt hier mal wieder der eigenen Selbstüberschätzung. Er ist zu schwach, um so etwas wie das Weltklima zu ändern; in die eine, wie auch die andere Richtung.



> Dass CO² ein Klima veränderndes Gas ist, ist ebenso unbestritten (wie auch Methan und Wasserdampf und noch ein paar andere). Das Klima verändert sich gerade, kann man sehr gut an dem abschmelzenden Nordpol und das Zurückweichen der Gletscher erkennen.



Das Klima kennt keinen Stillstand. Es ändert sich immer, nicht nur "gerade".



> Und das Klima ändert sich ja nicht innerhalb von 10 Jahren komplett, sowas dauert eben, aber es gibt in die eine oder andere Richtung mach Ausreißer, eben z.B. mal einen trockenen Frühling, einen warmen Winter oder einen regnerischen Sommer.



Ok. Dein anderer Post hatte sich angehört, als wären zwei Jahre hintereinander jetzt plötzlich kriegsentscheidend in Bezug aufs Klima. Und daß Du das annimmst, hatte ich für etwas unglaubwürdig gehalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Na, na, na! Du machst hier also die Winter warm. Einfach so in Urlaub fliegen... wo kommen wir denn da hin?



Ja, ist echt schlimm, ich wäre auch mit dem Ruderboot hingefahren, wegen des CO² Ausstoßes, aber ich habe keine Ruderer gefunden, die wollten alle zuviel Geld haben. 
Aber ich konnte mich einen Tag in Sun City ausruhen, das war sehr angenehm. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, Du! Ich nicht. Ich fliege nicht auf andere Kontinente.



Du kannst dir einen sehr guten Eindruck verschaffen, wie Kapitalismus wirkt, fliege mal nach Brasilien, da kannst du sehen, wie das ist, wenn es keine Mittelschicht mehr gibt. 
Oder China, ich war schon mal da. Erschreckend, was die für einen Smog in den Städten haben. Hier würde jeder Alarm schlagen, da ist es Normalität.



Icejester schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Wenn man sich menschlichen Ausstoß und natürlichen anschaut, fällt es sehr schwer zu glauben, daß dieser winzige menschliche Anteil eine irgendwie geartete Auwirkung haben soll. Ich glaube, der Mensch unterliegt hier mal wieder der eigenen Selbstüberschätzung. Er ist zu schwach, um so etwas wie das Weltklima zu ändern; in die eine, wie auch die andere Richtung.



Guckst du dir Studien an, ist erkennbar, dass sich die CO² Konzentration seit der Industrialisierung erhöht hat. Einerseits durch die Fabriken, aber auch andererseits durch Waldrodung und Viehzucht. Alles produziert eine Menge CO² und Methan.
Und dass sich dadurch das Weltklima verändern kann, siehst du ja am Nordpol, so schnell wie der jetzt abschmelzt, ist das meiner Meinung nach eben nicht mehr mit natürlichen Vorgehen zu erklären.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das Klima kennt keinen Stillstand. Es ändert sich immer, nicht nur "gerade".



Natürlich tut es das und es wird auch irgendwann wieder eine Eiszeit geben, vielleicht in 20.000 Jahren oder so.
Eiszeiten hat es immer schon gegeben, warme Perioden auch, aber noch nie hat sich das Klima so schnell verändert wie augenblicklich.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ok. Dein anderer Post hatte sich angehört, als wären zwei Jahre hintereinander jetzt plötzlich kriegsentscheidend in Bezug aufs Klima. Und daß Du das annimmst, hatte ich für etwas unglaubwürdig gehalten.


 
Natürlich nicht, ein Winter macht noch kein Klima. 
Es dauert lange, so lange dass es keiner mitbekommt, wenn man keine langfristige Aufzeichnungen hätte.
Du kennst das doch sicher mit dem Frosch.
Setzt du ihn in kochendes Wasser, springt er sofort raus.
Setzt du ihn aber in kaltes Wasser und erhitzt es langsam, hüpft er nicht raus sondern wird gekocht.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kennst das doch sicher mit dem Frosch.
> Setzt du ihn in kochendes Wasser, springt er sofort raus.
> Setzt du ihn aber in kaltes Wasser und erhitzt es langsam, hüpft er nicht raus sondern wird gekocht.


 
Das wäre beim Menschen übrigens nicht anders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das wäre beim Menschen übrigens nicht anders.


 
Das glaube ich nicht, ich merke, wenn das Wasser zu warm wird. 
Aber du kannst gerne mal eine Studie erstellen, auch mit Fröschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Wenn man sich menschlichen Ausstoß und natürlichen anschaut, fällt es sehr schwer zu glauben, daß dieser winzige menschliche Anteil eine irgendwie geartete Auwirkung haben soll. Ich glaube, der Mensch unterliegt hier mal wieder der eigenen Selbstüberschätzung. Er ist zu schwach, um so etwas wie das Weltklima zu ändern; in die eine, wie auch die andere Richtung.




Ich weiß nicht, was du dir anguckst, aber einen nenneswerten Netto-CO2-Ausstoß in der Natur zu finden, ist alles andere als einfach. Dagegen gibt es jede Menge Menschen, die regelmäßig mehr als ihr Eigengewicht an Kohlenstoff in einer Woche oder sogar an einem Tag in CO2 verwandeln.

Stand der Wissenschaft ist jedenfalls (bzw. war es vor 2-3 Jahren - habe aber nichts von grundlegend neuen Erkenntnisse gehört): Die CO2 Menge in der Athmosphäre heute im Vergleich zur CO2 Menge zu Beginn des 19. Jhd. liegt eher 10-15% UNTER dem Wert, den man bei Berücksichtigung der anthropogenen Emissionen und aller bekannter Absorptionsmechanismen erwarten würde.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, ich merke, wenn das Wasser zu warm wird.
> Aber du kannst gerne mal eine Studie erstellen, auch mit Fröschen.


 
Wenn man es ausreichend langsam erhitzt, dann geht das. Ich will Dich jetzt nicht dazu überreden, das unbedingt am eigenen Leib auszuprobieren, weil es durchaus unangenehm werden könnte. Du kannst das natürlich auch mit sich erwärmenden Elektrogeräten probieren. Das Prinzip bleibt ja dasselbe. Aber ein Bügeleisen heizt sich schon zu schnell auf...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Du kannst aber niemanden ein Jahr in die Wanne stecken, das funktioniert so nicht. 

Klimawandel geht nun mal sehr langsam voran und wenn etwas nicht sichtbar passiert, gibts immer Menschen, die dann nicht glauben, das sich was ändert.
Niemand kann sich vorstellen, wie der Grand Canyon entstanden ist, wie lange das gedauert hat, aber er ist entstanden.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst aber niemanden ein Jahr in die Wanne stecken, das funktioniert so nicht.



Versuche es mal mit einem ordentlich schlecht gekühlten Notebook, gerne mit AMD-CPU, auf den Knien. Da kannst Du Dir schon ordentliche Rötungen zuziehen, ohne daß Du merkst, wie es immer schlimmer wird.



> Klimawandel geht nun mal sehr langsam voran und wenn etwas nicht sichtbar passiert, gibts immer Menschen, die dann nicht glauben, das sich was ändert.
> Niemand kann sich vorstellen, wie der Grand Canyon entstanden ist, wie lange das gedauert hat, aber er ist entstanden.


 
Ändern tut sich doch immer was. Darum ist es doch so lächerlich, plötzlich vom "Wandel" zu sprechen. Den gab's schon immer. Die Fragen sind nur: Ist er schlimm? Und können wir was dagegen tun? Bei beiden Fragen denke ich: nein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Aus dem Grund bietet es sich auch an, von "anthropogenem Klimawandel" (siehe Überschrift...) oder "Klimadestabilisierung" zu sprechen. Beides gab es nicht schon immer.
Und "schlimm" liegt sowieso im Auge des Betrachters. Die meisten Betrachter würden etwas, das ganzen Ökosystemen den letzten Rest gibt, die 9 stellige Flüchtlingszahlen generiert und die größten Hungersnöte aller Zeiten auslöst, als "schlimm" bezeichnen. Andere nennen es vielleicht "Pech". Oder "Gottes gerechte Strafe". Was du sagst, musst du wissen.

Aber vernachlässigbar ist es nicht.

Und ob wir was gegen etwas tun, dass wir selbst verursachen?
In aller Regel ist das so.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Betrachter würden etwas, das ganzen Ökosystemen den letzten Rest gibt, die 9 stellige Flüchtlingszahlen generiert und die größten Hungersnöte aller Zeiten auslöst, als "schlimm" bezeichnen.


 
Das ist aber auch phänomenale Schwarzmalerei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit einem ordentlich schlecht gekühlten Notebook, gerne mit AMD-CPU, auf den Knien. Da kannst Du Dir schon ordentliche Rötungen zuziehen, ohne daß Du merkst, wie es immer schlimmer wird.



Ich habe inzwischen ein Pad, die Dinger werden nicht heiß. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ändern tut sich doch immer was. Darum ist es doch so lächerlich, plötzlich vom "Wandel" zu sprechen. Den gab's schon immer. Die Fragen sind nur: Ist er schlimm? Und können wir was dagegen tun? Bei beiden Fragen denke ich: nein.



Ein Wandel, der recht schnell passiert, schneller als jemals zuvor und der Mensch ist eben in der Lage das zu ändern oder dem entgegen zu wirken, aber das geht nur, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen. Solange es immer noch Staaten wie die USA oder China gibt, die sich einen Dreck darum scheren, was mit der Erde passiert, wird sich das nicht mehr aufhalten lassen und wenn dieser Karren erst mal im Dreck steckt, wird den so schnell niemand rausziehen können.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch phänomenale Schwarzmalerei.


 
Sehe ich nicht so.
Überschwemmungen, Erdbeben und andere Naturkatastrophen hat es schon immer gegeben.
Doch früher lebten keine 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.
Ich hab die Zahlen jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber wie viele leben an Küsten, die nur wenige Meter über dem Meeresspiegel sind?
Was passiert denn, wenn das Polarmeer abgeschmolzen ist und der Südpol wieder eine Landmasse ist (wir reden hier über gigantische Mengen Eis, das zu Wasser wird)?
Genau, die Küstenregionen überschwemmen und Milliarden Menschen sind auf der Flucht, bzw. werden sich eine neue Bleibe suchen müssen.
Bedeutet also gleichzeitig, dass noch mehr Wälder gerodet werden, noch mehr Ackerland, noch mehr Monokulturen, noch mehr Viehzucht, alles enger zusammen, die Gefahr von Pandemien nimmt zu, wenn Mensch und Tier eng zusammen leben.
Und in 50 Jahren, wenn der Nordpol eisfrei ist (sofern die Experten Recht behalten), leben keine 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde, es werden 9 Milliarden sein.

Wie willst du 9 Milliarden Menschen ernähren, einkleiden, ihnen Jobs geben, eine warme Wohnung, fließendes, sauberes Wasser?


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so.
> Überschwemmungen, Erdbeben und andere Naturkatastrophen hat es schon immer gegeben.
> Doch früher lebten keine 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.



Und man hat's auch einfach nicht erfahren, wenn hinter Indien rechts ein Fluß über die Ufer getreten ist.



> Ich hab die Zahlen jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber wie viele leben an Küsten, die nur wenige Meter über dem Meeresspiegel sind?



Ich weiß es auch nicht. Aber man muß doch von vornherein die Frage stellen, wie klug es überhaupt ist, direkt an der Küste zu leben. Früher hat man das nicht gemacht, weil man wußte, daß einem die nächste Sturmflut das Haus unterm Hintern wegreißt. Heute scheint niemand mehr an solche Banalitäten zu denken. Das Problem, daß Unwetter immer verheerender werden, ist eigentlich ein menschengemachtes Artefakt, das dadurch entsteht, daß wir heutzutage mit großer Vorliebe an natürlich gefährderten Orten siedeln.



> Was passiert denn, wenn das Polarmeer abgeschmolzen ist und der Südpol wieder eine Landmasse ist (wir reden hier über gigantische Mengen Eis, das zu Wasser wird)?



Gott sei Dank hast Du Südpol gesagt! Ehrlich: Keine Ahnung, was dann passiert. Dann ist eben mehr Wasser auch wirklich Wasser statt Eis. Da die Eismasse am Südpol allerdings wächst, dürfte das momentan ohnehin von nachrangiger Bedeutung sein.



> Und in 50 Jahren, wenn der Nordpol eisfrei ist (sofern die Experten Recht behalten), leben keine 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde, es werden 9 Milliarden sein.
> 
> Wie willst du 9 Milliarden Menschen ernähren, einkleiden, ihnen Jobs geben, eine warme Wohnung, fließendes, sauberes Wasser?


 
Gar nicht. Ich glaube nicht, daß das möglich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und man hat's auch einfach nicht erfahren, wenn hinter Indien rechts ein Fluß über die Ufer getreten ist.



Ändert aber eben nichts daran, dass das heute deutlich mehr Menschen betrifft als früher.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich weiß es auch nicht. Aber man muß doch von vornherein die Frage stellen, wie klug es überhaupt ist, direkt an der Küste zu leben. Früher hat man das nicht gemacht, weil man wußte, daß einem die nächste Sturmflut das Haus unterm Hintern wegreißt. Heute scheint niemand mehr an solche Banalitäten zu denken. Das Problem, daß Unwetter immer verheerender werden, ist eigentlich ein menschengemachtes Artefakt, das dadurch entsteht, daß wir heutzutage mit großer Vorliebe an natürlich gefährderten Orten siedeln.



Die Menschen leben dort, wo es Möglichkeiten für sie gibt leben zu können.
Und an den Küsten oder an Flüssen haben die Menschen früher immer gelebt, wie sonst willst du die Waren für den Handel transportieren wenn nicht über den Wasserweg?
Wieso wohl sind alle großen Städte in Europa an Flüssen oder an der Küste gebaut worden?

Das Risiko der Flut wurde in Kauf genommen, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering war.
Sofern die Zahlen stimmen, leben heute rund 1,5 Milliarden Menschen an Küsten, die unterhalb des Meeresspiegels liegen und nur durch Deiche geschützt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich weiß es auch nicht. Aber man muß doch von vornherein die Frage stellen, wie klug es überhaupt ist, direkt an der Küste zu leben. Früher hat man das nicht gemacht, weil man wußte, daß einem die nächste Sturmflut das Haus unterm Hintern wegreißt.



Man hat es zu allen Zeiten gemacht. Nur ein Bruchteil der Metropolen, die durch steigende Meeresspiegel und stärkere Stürme bedroht werden, blickt nicht auf mehrere Jahrhunderte Geschichte zurück.
Davon abgesehen ist es vollkommen wurscht, wer wann wieso in Regionen gekommen ist, die gefährdert werden. Fakt ist, dass rund die Hälfte der Menschheit in unmittelbaren Küstenregionen lebt und 3 Milliarden Menschen samt Infrastrutkur siedelst du nicht mal eben ins Hinterland um (wenn es überhaupt eins gibt - in einigen Staaten schlichtweg keine Option). Der Aufwand dafür wäre noch größer, als der Umstieg auf eine langfristig tragbare Wirtschaftsform.



> Heute scheint niemand mehr an solche Banalitäten zu denken. Das Problem, daß Unwetter immer verheerender werden, ist eigentlich ein menschengemachtes Artefakt, das dadurch entsteht, daß wir heutzutage mit großer Vorliebe an natürlich gefährderten Orten siedeln.



Abgesehen von der Landflucht (die keine gänzlich neuen Gebiete erschließt), wäre mir keine weit verbreitete, systematische Bevölkerungsverlagerung der letzten zwei Jahrhunderte bekannt. Es sind auch nirgendwo große Siedlungsflächen frei geworden. Und die Zunahme von Flurschäden auf Kulturland in z.B. Europa geht unter Garantie auch nicht auf eine räumliche Verlagerung zurück. Denn es gäbe gar keinen Platz, wo man nenneswerte Mengen Ackerfläche hinverlagern könnte.



> Gott sei Dank hast Du Südpol gesagt! Ehrlich: Keine Ahnung, was dann passiert. Dann ist eben mehr Wasser auch wirklich Wasser statt Eis. Da die Eismasse am Südpol allerdings wächst, dürfte das momentan ohnehin von nachrangiger Bedeutung sein.



Das du eine Angabe zur Eismasse? Mir sind nur Untersuchungen zur Eisfläche bekannt (selbst die kommen für den gesamten Kontinent auf ein Wachstum, das klein im Vergleich zu den regionalen Ab- und Zunahmen, also der Streuung, ist) und da ist keineswegs klar, ob dies durch eine Zunahme der Eismenge oder durch eine stärkere Verteilung durch schneller abfließende Gletscher kommt.

Davon abgesehen ist die Antarktis in der Tat ein Problem für die grundsätzlich ignorierte Phase nach 2100 (wen interessieren schon kommende Generationen...), vorerst ist Grönland das Problemkind No1 und das ist schon so groß, dass die beliebteste Umgangsform "verdrängen" lautet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist die Antarktis in der Tat ein Problem für die grundsätzlich ignorierte Phase nach 2100 (wen interessieren schon kommende Generationen...), vorerst ist Grönland das Problemkind No1 und das ist schon so groß, dass die beliebteste Umgangsform "verdrängen" lautet.


 
Grönland ist riesengroß, die größte Insel der Welt. Die Eismassen sind zum Teil 3400km dick.
Man stelle sich mal vor, dass das alles abschmelzen wird.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Eismassen sind zum Teil *3400km* dick.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Tja, da kannst du mal sehen, wie hoch der Eispanzer ist.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

Daß der Messner da noch nicht draufgestiegen ist...

Andererseits heißt das ja auch, wenn das Eis schmilzt, ist Grönland nur eine enorm tiefe Grube. Hmm...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Der Messner latscht ja nur noch zu den Polen. Wenn er sich Zeit lässt, kommen die Pole zu ihm. 

Grönland ist heute zu 18% eisfrei, das ist eine große Fläche und diese Fläche vergrößert sich Jahr für Jahr.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn Grönland ja LAnd unter dem Eis hat dann würde es immer noch geben auch wenn das Eis weg wäre, falls dann nicht der Wasserspiegel so ansteigt dass das Land dann unter dem Wasser ist. Schlimmer wäre es dann wenn die Pole schmelzen würden da ist doch nur Eis drauf oder ist da acuh Land unter dem Eis? Weil es wird da leider auch nach Öl gebohrt 

Wenn Grönland eien Eisdicke von 3400km hat und die gesamtfläche 2'166'086km2 beträgt und davon sind dann ur 410'000km2 Eisfrei, dann hat das Eis ein Volumen von 5'977'492'400km3. Oder habe ich falsch gerechnet wenn ich (216'166'086km2-410'000km2)*3400km ?

Da die Zahl so gross ist was Grönland in Liter an Eis hat, habe ich es mal Onlien ausrechnen lassen, das Ergebniss
*5977492400 km3 = 5.9774924⋅10+21 
*

oder auch so ausgedrückt 59774924003 kubikkilometer = 59774924003000000000000 liter keien Ahnung wie man diese Zahl ausspriucht aber Wikipedia hat noch was dazu wenn das ganze EIs Grönlands schmelzen würde



> Würde das gesamte Inlandeis Grönlands schmelzen, so würde der  Wasserstand weltweit um sechs bis sieben Meter steigen. In dem Buch _Der Planet Erde — Gletscher_  wird zudem erwähnt, wie stark Wasser in Form von Eis auf die  Erdoberfläche drückt. Darin heißt es beispielsweise: „Sollte das  Grönlandeis eines Tages verschwinden, so würde sich die Insel um etwa  600 Meter heben.“


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Und Grönland ist im Vergleich zur Antarktis verdammt klein.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schlimmer wäre es dann wenn die Pole schmelzen würden da ist doch nur Eis drauf oder ist da acuh Land unter dem Eis?



Am Nordpol gibt es keine Landmasse. Wenn das Eis da schmilzt, ist das schrottegal. Das ändert am Meeresspiegel genau 0,nix.



> Weil es wird da leider auch nach Öl gebohrt


Na Gott sei Dank! Hoffentlich finden sie ordentlich was. Ich muß am Wochenende noch 500km fahren. Die Spritpreise dürften gerne mal wieder sinken.



> Wenn Grönland eien Eisdicke von 3400km hat und die gesamtfläche 2'166'086km2 beträgt und davon sind dann ur 410'000km2 Eisfrei, dann hat das Eis ein Volumen von 5'977'492'400km3. Oder habe ich falsch gerechnet wenn ich (216'166'086km2-410'000km2)*3400km ?


Genau das ist der Gag. Quantenslipstream hat sich vertippt. Es sind (auch nur an der dicksten Stelle) 3400 Meter, nicht Kilometer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn Grönland ja LAnd unter dem Eis hat dann würde es immer noch geben auch wenn das Eis weg wäre, falls dann nicht der Wasserspiegel so ansteigt dass das Land dann unter dem Wasser ist. Schlimmer wäre es dann wenn die Pole schmelzen würden da ist doch nur Eis drauf oder ist da acuh Land unter dem Eis? Weil es wird da leider auch nach Öl gebohrt



Genau umgekehrt ist schlimmer. Grönland und die Antarktis bestehen in erster Linie aus Land mit Eis drauf. Wenn dieses Eis schmilzt, steigt der Meeresspiegel. Der Rest der Arktis besteht größtenteil aus mehr-mitlerweile-meist-minder mit Eis bedecktem Ozean. Wenn das schmilzt, ist das dem Meeresspiegel schnuppe - es schwamm ja schon vorher alles im Meer. Negative Auswirkugnen wären da "nur" die Ölförderung (und im Zuge dessen länger mehr fossile CO2 Emissionen) in einem der regenerationunfähigsten Ökosysteme der Welt und die reduzierte Albedo/geringere Rückstrahlung von Strahlungsenergie der Sonne.



> Wenn Grönland eien Eisdicke von 3400km hat



Dann wäre das Eis auf Grönland halb so dick, wie die Entfernung zwischen dem Land darunter und dem Erdmittelpunkt 
Praktisch ist es etwas weniger und man fasst die Zahl am besten so zusammen:
7 m globaler Meeresspiegelanstieg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank! Hoffentlich finden sie ordentlich was. Ich muß am Wochenende noch 500km fahren. Die Spritpreise dürften gerne mal wieder sinken.


 
Kauf dir ein Elektroauto mit Solarzellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Da könnte er ja gleich die Bahn nehmen. Oder moderne Kommunikationsmittel und den Rest Speditionen überlassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da könnte er ja gleich die Bahn nehmen. Oder moderne Kommunikationsmittel und den Rest Speditionen überlassen


 
Meinst du die neuen Gigaliner mit 60 Tonnen Nutzfracht? 
Ich weiß nicht, ich würde versuchen mehr auf die Schienen zu bekommen, schade dass das von allen Seiten blockiert wird.


----------



## PC GAMER (11. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es so krass.
Man sieht richtig den Klimawandel 
In Essen gabs kein Schnee 
Und sogar die tauben sind hier geblieben. 
Und die Unwetter Zahl steigt immer weiter.


----------



## Icejester (11. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Elektroauto mit Solarzellen.


 
Nee, laß mal. Das ist auch Mist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da könnte er ja gleich die Bahn nehmen.  Oder moderne Kommunikationsmittel und den Rest Speditionen überlassen


 
Du kannst ja die Bahn nehmen. Dann ist mehr Platz auf der Autobahn. 



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich finde es so krass.
> Man sieht richtig den Klimawandel
> In Essen gabs kein Schnee
> Und sogar die tauben sind hier geblieben.
> Und die Unwetter Zahl steigt immer weiter.


 
Ich glaube, Du bist nur nicht alt genug. Das war um 1990 ganz genauso.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Januar 2012)

Da im 13. Jarhundert das Weltklima (wie auch hin und wieder in der Vorzeit) so warm war (viel wärmer als heute) , das Menschen in Grönland Ackerbau betrieben, und in Hamburg Wein angebaut werden konnte... ist dieser ganze Klima und CO2 mißt erstunken und erlogen.
Wir müssen unsere Umwelt(Natur) Pflegen und achten, das ist klar (das wurde einen aber schon 1985 beigebracht)... und diese ganze Klimapanikmache ist wie schon so oft in der Geschichte, erfundene angstmache... vieleicht stopt es den Klimawandel, wenn ein paar Hexen verbrannt werden ...


----------



## PC GAMER (11. Januar 2012)

Also 2009, 2010, 2011 gab es Schnee und die tauben waren weg 
Und ich bin Jahrgang 1995 also habe ich 1990 nicht mit erlebt


----------



## Icejester (11. Januar 2012)

Na also. Merkste selbst, ne?


----------



## PC GAMER (11. Januar 2012)

Aber man muss sagen der Mensch macht alles kaputt. Besonders die natur. Wir Menschen manipulieren die Welt! Was soll das?


----------



## Icejester (11. Januar 2012)

Sei froh, daß wir die Welt manipulieren. Täten wir es nicht, läge Deine Lebenserwartung bei vielleicht 35 Jahren.


----------



## PC GAMER (11. Januar 2012)

35 Jahre maximal kann auch Vorteile haben  
Weil wir Menschen so alt werden bekommen wir weniger Rente.
Und
Die Welt zu manipulieren ist was anderes als wenn man für die Gesundheit  forscht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2012)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Da im 13. Jarhundert das Weltklima (wie auch hin und wieder in der Vorzeit) so warm war (viel wärmer als heute)



Ich bin sicher, du kannst für diese revolutionäre Erkenntnis ein paar Studien vorlegen?
Denn nach den allgemein bekannten zu Folge liegt die globale Durchschnittstemperatur seit 50 bis 100 Jahren nicht nur nicht "viel tiefer", als im 13. Jhd., sondern sogar ein z.T. deutliches Stück darüber.



> das Menschen in Grönland Ackerbau betrieben, und in Hamburg Wein angebaut werden konnte...



Soso, in Hamburg also?
Wenn ich bedenke, wie süß die Trauben aus Rendsburg waren, die ich diesen Sommer gegessen habe, dann haben die Hamburger den Anbau wohl mitlerweile wegen der Hitze aufgegeben...
Und wie vor gut zwei Jahren groß durch die Zeitung ging: Mitlerweile gibt es in Schleswig-Holstein sogar kommerziellen Anbau (genauso wird in Grönland Ackerbau betrieben).




> ist dieser ganze Klima und CO2 mißt erstunken und erlogen.



Ich weise ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass Unterstellungen in diesem Forum geahndet werden.
Wenn du also keine schlüssigen Beweise dafür hast, das mehrere (zehn)tausend Forscher stinken und lügen, solltest du ein bißchen auf deine Wortwahl achten.


----------



## Icejester (11. Januar 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> 35 Jahre maximal kann auch Vorteile haben
> Weil wir Menschen so alt werden bekommen wir weniger Rente.



Stimmt. Wenn man 30 Jahre vorher stirbt, kriegt man gar keine. Das halte ich auch für viel besser.



> Und
> Die Welt zu manipulieren ist was anderes als wenn man für die Gesundheit  forscht


 
Und das Eine geht also ohne das Andere. Interessant.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weise ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass Unterstellungen in diesem Forum geahndet werden.
> Wenn du also keine schlüssigen Beweise dafür hast, das mehrere (zehn)tausend Forscher stinken und lügen, solltest du ein bißchen auf deine Wortwahl achten.



 "Erstunken und erlogen" heißt was anderes, als Menschen vorzuwerfen, sie würden stinken. Außerdem ist das Argument überhaupt sehr schwach. Man könnte das nämlich ebenso gut in die andere Richtung drehen.

Das "Ahnden" solcher angeblicher "Unterstellungen" wäre nichts anderes als das Mundtotmachen derer, die nicht zu Deinem Juste Milieu gehören.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (19. Januar 2012)

Ich behaupte jedenfalls, dass das alles nur eine verdammt große Lügengeschichte ist. Alles andere wäre auch völliger Schwachsinn, wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt. 
Mir wurscht, ob die Zahlen, die ich nachfolgend nennen werde, immer zu 100 % stimmen, oder ob hier und da mal was abgezogen oder zugedichtet wurde (was grundsätzlich bei allem der Fall ist, je nach Verwendungszweck), jedoch sollten sie ungefähr der Wahrheit entsprechen. Die von mir angegebenen Quellen sind evtl. totaler Verschwörungstheoretiker-Bullshit.



> Der Mensch selbst jedoch ist laut Umweltbundesamt nur für ca. 1,2% des vorhandenen CO2 verantwortlich.  Von den 0,038% CO2-Gesamtanteil gerechnet, beträgt der menschengemachte  CO2-Anteil an der Luft daher nur lächerliche 0,00046%, also etwa jedes  217.391ste Luftmolekül. Halten Sie die Luft an, Sie vergiften sonst unsere Umwelt! Klimalüge? // Wahrheiten.org


Temperaturschwankungen während des Holozäns: File:Holocene Temperature Variations.png - Wikimedia Commons



> _Zusammenfassend ergibt sich daher für die Klimaentwicklung der  letzten 300 Jahre in Mitteleuropa folgendes Bild: Nach dem letzten  Höhepunkt der mittelalterlichen Kleinen Eiszeit im 17. Jahrhundert, in  der in England der Ackerbau zusammengebrochen war, folgte im 19.  Jahrhundert die erste neuzeitliche Kleine Eiszeit. Genau in diese Zeit,  also in die lebensfeindlichste Epoche der letzten 250 Jahre, fällt der  Beginn der globalen Klimareihe. Alle Angaben zur globalen Erwärmung  beziehen sich also auf diesen klimatischen Tiefpunkt vor 150 Jahren, in  dem wegen miserabler Ernten Menschen in Mitteleuropa verhungert sind und  der Weinanbau aus Norddeutschland endgültig verschwand. _ _Vor diesem Hintergrund sollte einem klar werden, welch eine  glückliche Fügung der Temperaturanstieg nach 1850 darstellt. Stattdessen  wird in der Klimadebatte der Eindruck erweckt, als sei die Erwärmung  der letzten 150 Jahre der erste Teil eines anthropogen bedingten  Infernos. Es hieße geradezu, die Dinge auf den Kopf zu stellen, würde  man das kalte, unfreundliche Klima des 19. Jahrhunderts als das optimale  „Normalklima“ ansehen und es zum Maßstab für weitere Klimaentwicklungen  machen.
> _Sonnenflecken und Temperaturen - Wie der Sonnenfleckenzyklus das Klima treibt - Klimablog


Sonnenflecken: Neues Rechenmodell: So beeinflussen Sonnenflecken das Weltklima - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft

Eigentlich 'ne echt gute Idee. An den bestehenden Kraftwerken verdient man nicht mehr genug, also denkt man sich irgendein Untergangsszenario aus, welches neue Anschaffungen rechtfertigt. Ein völlig überteuerter Wirtschaftszweig ohne Daseinsberechtigung entsteht.  Und genau das ist bspw. Solarenergie doch, die "Einsparungen" durch eben jene sind lächerlich und der Verkauf zu solchen Preisen bei jetzigem Forschungsstand nichts weiter als Abzocke. 
Nur meine persönliche Meinung, wenn sich dadurch jemand angegriffen fühlt hat er's wahrscheinlich verdient.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Mir wurscht, ob die Zahlen, die ich nachfolgend nennen werde, immer zu 100 % stimmen, oder ob hier und da mal was abgezogen oder zugedichtet wurde



Wenn dir das egal ist, kann dir nicht geholfen werden.
Aber bitte beteilige dich nicht an wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen, wenn dir der Unterschied zwischen "1,2%" und "von 280 auf 380 ppm" egal ist.



> Temperaturschwankungen während des Holozäns: File:Holocene Temperature Variations.png - Wikimedia Commons



Du verlinkst dieses Bild und verknüpft es mit einem Begleittext, der sowohl behauptet, dass das 1850 der Bezugspunkt aktueller Erwärmungsangaben wäre (Skala??), als auch, dass die aktuelle Temperatur eine Rückkehr auf "normale" Werte wäre?
Kann mich nur wiederholen: Es ist keine wissenschaftliche Arugmentation, wenn man einen Fakt nennt und dann in kompletten Widerspruch dazu ein Märchen spinnt.



> Eigentlich 'ne echt gute Idee. An den bestehenden Kraftwerken verdient man nicht mehr genug



Du hast die Bilanzen der Stromkonzerne gesehen?
Du weißt, wieviel Lobbyarbeit Siemens&Co machen, um ihre alte Technik zu verkaufen?



> Nur meine persönliche Meinung, wenn sich dadurch jemand angegriffen fühlt hat er's wahrscheinlich verdient.


 
Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, nur belästigt.
Such dir doch bitte in Zukunft einen anderen Ort, um herbeigesponnen Senf abzulassen. Hier geht es, wie der Titel des Forums andeutet, um wissenschaftliche Diskussionen. Du argumentierst weder wissenschaftlich (eigentlich argumentierst du gar nicht), noch scheinst du diskutieren zu wollen. Allenfalls provozieren/einen Flamewar starten.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (20. Januar 2012)

> Wenn dir das egal ist, kann dir nicht geholfen werden.
> Aber bitte beteilige dich nicht an wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen, wenn  dir der Unterschied zwischen "1,2%" und "von 280 auf 380 ppm" egal ist.


? Die gennanten 1,2 % beschreiben den Anstieg des CO² in der Atmosphäre, welcher durch den Menschen verursacht wird, von 100 ppm sind das allenfalls 1,2... es ist spät, ich bin völlig übermüdet und vllt. ist mir da ein Denkfehler unterlaufen. Oder aber dir. 



> Du verlinkst dieses Bild  und verknüpft es mit einem Begleittext, der sowohl behauptet, dass das  1850 der Bezugspunkt aktueller Erwärmungsangaben wäre (Skala??), als  auch, dass die aktuelle Temperatur eine Rückkehr auf "normale" Werte  wäre?
> Kann mich nur wiederholen: Es ist keine wissenschaftliche Arugmentation,  wenn man einen Fakt nennt und dann in kompletten Widerspruch dazu ein  Märchen spinnt.


Das Bild? Wo bitte soll ich das verlinkt haben? Geschrieben habe ich zu dem Bild, welches ich tatsächlich verlinkt, ebenfalls nichts. Tut mir ja schrecklich leid.  Und nun folgt ein für dich wahrscheinlich völlig Zusammenhangsloses Bild, bitteschön: Datei:Temperaturen2010.png



> Du hast die Bilanzen der Stromkonzerne gesehen?
> Du weißt, wieviel Lobbyarbeit Siemens&Co machen, um ihre alte Technik zu verkaufen?


Nein, habe ich nicht. Mich wundert nur, dass du hier keine Quelle nennst, obwohl du selbst immer darauf bestehst. Bitte nachreichen. 

Was genau hat dein Post jetzt gebracht? War es vielleicht sogar Spam? Du hast nichts zum Thema beigetragen und unterstellst mir Dinge, die ich so nicht geschrieben habe.  In solch einem Fall lieber eine private Nachricht schicken, solltest du doch eigentlich wissen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Sonnenflecken: Neues Rechenmodell: So beeinflussen Sonnenflecken das Weltklima - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft



In dem Text steht doch, dass die Sonnenflecken, die einem Zyklus von 11 Jahren unterliegen, zwar einen Einfluss auf das Klima der Erde haben (natürlich hat die Sonne Einfluss auf das Erdklima, ohne die Sonne gar kein Erdklima) aber dieser Einfluss relativ gering ist, gerade mal 0,2 Watt pro m². Also ist die Sonne nicht alleine verantwortlich für das Ansteigen der Temperaturen und an der Co² Konzentration hat sie auch relativ wenig Einfluss.



Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Eigentlich 'ne echt gute Idee. An den bestehenden Kraftwerken verdient man nicht mehr genug, also denkt man sich irgendein Untergangsszenario aus, welches neue Anschaffungen rechtfertigt. Ein völlig überteuerter Wirtschaftszweig ohne Daseinsberechtigung entsteht.  Und genau das ist bspw. Solarenergie doch, die "Einsparungen" durch eben jene sind lächerlich und der Verkauf zu solchen Preisen bei jetzigem Forschungsstand nichts weiter als Abzocke.
> Nur meine persönliche Meinung, wenn sich dadurch jemand angegriffen fühlt hat er's wahrscheinlich verdient.



Woher weißt du, wer was an den Kraftwerken verdient?

Aktuell ist es so, dass mehr Solaranlagen verbaut werden als die Regierung angenommen hat (was auch daran liegt, dass diese Anlagen in den letzen Jahren sehr viel günstiger geworden sind, dank chinesischer Produktion). Daher ist auch geplant, die Fördermaßnahmen schneller runterzufahren.
Das stört mich auch nicht wirklich, sollen Solaranlagen gar nicht mehr subventioniert werden, fände ich super, dann kann man sehen, dass diese Technologie trotzdem gut ist. Das Problem ist aber, dass Kernkraft und Kohle extrem stark subventioniert werden. Wenn die Regierung also die Subvention für Solaranlagen einstellen will, dann bitte auch für Kernkraft und Kohle.



Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Mich wundert nur, dass du hier keine Quelle nennst, obwohl du selbst immer darauf bestehst. Bitte nachreichen.


 
Wieso sollte ruyven eine Quelle nennen?
Du hast doch geschrieben, dass die Konzerne das und das verdienen oder halt gemutmaßt.
Also bist du auch in der Beweispflicht und sonst niemand.

Daher, was verdienen denn die Konzerne aktuell mit ihren Kraftwerken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> ? Die gennanten 1,2 % beschreiben den Anstieg des CO² in der Atmosphäre, welcher durch den Menschen verursacht wird, von 100 ppm sind das allenfalls 1,2... es ist spät, ich bin völlig übermüdet und vllt. ist mir da ein Denkfehler unterlaufen. Oder aber dir.



Bei mir kann ich derzeit keinen finden.
Aber bei dir fehlt dann alternativ eine Begründung, welche neue CO2-Quelle ~1800 aktiv wurde, nachdem sie (soweit man es nachvollziehen kann) seit Beginn der Erdgeschichte inaktiv/inexistent war, und die seitdem einen Anstieg von 98,8 ppm verursachen konnte.
Meines Wissens nach sind keine Aliens gelandet oder Asteroiden eingeschlagen, die Biosphäre betreibt von sich aus weiterhin nur langsame Evolution statt schlagartiger Revolutionen und die geologischen Aktivitäten sind ziemlich durchschnittlich. Wenn es aber nichts aus dem Weltall war, nichts aus dem Erdinneren und nichts aus der Natur, was war es deinem Wissen nach denn dann?

Die klassische Erklärung für diese 98,8 ppm ist die gleiche, wie für die restlichen 1,2 ppm: Massive Nutzung fossiler Brennstoffe und drastische Umgestaltung der Landwirtschaft im rahmen der Industrialisierung durch den Menschen.
Wer diese Erklärung so prinzipiell ablehnt, wie du, sollte eine bessere haben oder zumindest einen knallharten Gegenbeweiß.

Die sollten im gleiche Zuge dann auch noch erklären, wo das ganze CO2, dass definitiv freigesetzt wurde, denn sonst hin ist, wenn nicht in die Athmosphäre. Denn zumindest für die jüngere Zeit (weiß gerade nicht, ab wann die gesamten Wirtschaftsdaten so präzise sind, dass man die CO2 Emissionen direkt angeben kann - aber ich schätze mal seit WW2 definitiv) sind wir ohnehin schon auf der Suche nach einem "missing sink", da die CO2-Konzentration langsamer steigt, als die menschlichen Emissionen erwarten lassen.



> Das Bild? Wo bitte soll ich das verlinkt haben?



Dein Link:
File:Holocene Temperature Variations.png - Wikimedia Commons

Wenn du eine x1200 Auflösung hast, dann sollte das Bild komplett unten rechts zu sehen sein, andernfalls musst du ggf. ein paar mm scrollen.





> Geschrieben habe ich zu dem Bild, welches ich tatsächlich verlinkt, ebenfalls nichts. Tut mir ja schrecklich leid.  Und nun folgt ein für dich wahrscheinlich völlig Zusammenhangsloses Bild, bitteschön: Datei:Temperaturen2010.png



Also ich sehe da schon einen Zusammenhang: Das Bild sagt genau das gleiche, wie das, zu dem ich oben etwas geschrieben habe.
Nämlich dass die von dir geposteten Behauptungen zu Bezugsgrößen und Temperaturentwicklung ziemlicher Schwachsinn sind.



> Nein, habe ich nicht. Mich wundert nur, dass du hier keine Quelle nennst, obwohl du selbst immer darauf bestehst. Bitte nachreichen.



Wo du die Bilanzen von Unternehmen der Stromindustrie findest, kannst du dir vermutlich denken 
Falls du dir wirklich die Mühe machen willst, dich durch die Auswirkungen von Lobbyismus zu kämpfen, schlage ich vor, mit Angara3 zu beginnen (die Bürgschaft ist meines Wissens nach immer noch gegeben) oder du guckst dir an, wieviel Geld in den ITER fließt - und welche deutschen Firmen da maßgeblich beteiligt sind - oder du schaust dir an, die Befreiung welcher Industriezweige maßgeblich zu den EEG-Abgaben beiträt -Tipp: Braunkohle) oder ...




> Was genau hat dein Post jetzt gebracht?



Informationen und Richtigstellungen zum hiesigen Thema.



> War es vielleicht sogar Spam? Du hast nichts zum Thema beigetragen und unterstellst mir Dinge, die ich so nicht geschrieben habe.  In solch einem Fall lieber eine private Nachricht schicken, solltest du doch eigentlich wissen...


 
Ich unterstelle dir nichts und ich habe etwas zum Thema beigetragen. Wenn du eine weitere Anhebung des Niveaus forderst, kann ich das dir gegenüber auch durchsetzen. In dem Fall würden Posts mit zu geringem oder mangelhaften Inhalt (wie dein altes - und auch dein neues, denn Argumente sind schon wieder nicht zu finden) nicht mehr zu einer Gegendarstellung im Rahmen einer Diskussionsbemühung führen, sondern einfach gelöscht und abgemahnt werden.
Mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt sogar lieber, da einfacher. Aber da ich ein Freund von Diskussionsfreiheit bin, weise ich normalerweise auf Verfehlung erst hin und es bedürfte dann doch dieser ausdrücklichen Aufforderung durch dich, damit ich pauschal derart drastische Maßnahmen durchsetzen würde, ohne eine Chance zur Richtigstellung/Nachbesserung zu lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn Co2 und nicht die Sonne das Erdklima erwärmt was dann? Liegt es daran das viele Löcher gebohren werden wegen Öl und anderen Materialien die in der Erde sind und somit Heisse Gase ausströmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Die Freisetzung von Erdwärme durch Bergbau&Co ist vernachlässigbar gering, vermutlich ist selbst die reine Verbrennungswärme, die wir aus fossiler Energie beziehen, wesentlich größer, als alle derartigen Aktivitäten (einschließlich Erdwärme) zusammen. (aber das rate ich jetzt auch nur)

Die einzige Energiequelle, die derzeit wirklich eine Rolle spielt, ist die Sonne*. Und man braucht eben dauerhaft aktive Substanzen, wie athmosphärisches CO2, um deren Auswirkung deutlich zu verändern.


*Mal so als Beispielrechnung (die ich jetzt auch nur aus Vorlesungen übernehme): Würde die Menschheit ihren Primären Energieverbrauch im 21. und 22. Jhd. weiter so exponentiell steigern, wie im 20., würde sie allerdings schlussendlich mehr Energie umsetzen, als die Sonne auf die Erde einbringt.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2012)

Heisst also die Sonnensstrahlen und die Verbrennung der Fossilen Vorkommen zusammen ist dafür verantwortlich dafür das es immer wärmer wird? An der Sonne könne wir nix ändern, aber wenn die Verbrennung von fossillen Vorkommen und der daraus entstandene CO2 Ausstoss die Erde erwärmen sollte, dann wundert es mich das das CO2-Vorkommen nur 1,2% vom Menschen kommt oder habe ich da in anderen Beiträgen was flasch verstanden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Da hast du was mächtig falsch verstanden und es gab eigentlich mehr als genug Richtigstellungen. Nicht 1,2%, sondern ca. 26% des heute in der Athmosphäre vorliegenden CO2s lassen sich auf die Menschheit zurückführen (= sind seit Beginn der Industrialisierung hinzugekommen, nachdem es vorher lange Zeit sehr stabil war und entsprechen ~dem, was man an Emissionen durch die Industrialisierung einschließlich Landwirtschaft erwarten würde), dazu kommen noch einige potentere Treibhausgase in deutlich kleineren Mengen (und damit insgesamt merklich kleinerem Effekt, als CO2).
Was 1,2% sein könnte (bin zu faul, um nachzugucken), ist der menschliche Anteil am jährlichen CO2-Ausstoß. Aber das ist eine extrem irreführende Zahl, denn fast alle natürlichen CO2-Quellen sind Teil von (Nahrungs-)Kreisläufen, sie stoßen also nur CO2 aus, dass (kurz) zuvor absorbiert wurde und haben eine Nettobilanz von null. Das Verbrennen fossiler Brennstoffe durch den Menschen setzt dagegen CO2 frei, dass vor mehreren dutzend Milliarden Jahren gebunden wurde und die landwirtschaftliche Umgestaltung zumindest noch CO2-Pools, die mehrere Jahrhunderte bis Jahrzehntausende von der Athmosphäre entkoppelt waren.


Bezüglich aller Prozentwerte sollte man aber nie vergessen, was eigentlich der Basiswert ist:
Einen "Treibhauseffekt" hat die Erde von Natur aus, der ist nicht Werk des Menschen. Der Mensch verstärkt diesen nur. Und wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass der natürliche Treibhauseffekt die Durchnittstemperatur um über 30 Grad anhebt und damit Leben überhaupt erst möglich macht (ohne hätte die Erdoberfläche vermutlich im Schnitt -14 °C), dann kann man sich vielleicht vorstellen, warum die künstliche Steigerung der Konzentration des zweitwichtigsten* Treibhausgases um bald ein Drittel enorme Folgen haben kann.

*: Ehe irgend ein "Klimaskeptiker damit kommt: Wasserdampf trägt wesentlich mehr zum Treibhauseffekt bei, als CO2. Allerdings gibt es da nur noch relativ wenig Steigerungspotential - man kann eben nicht mehr als "quasi alle" Strahlung eines Spektralbereiches zurückhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Du darfst Wasserdampf aber nicht außer Acht lassen.
Alleine was Flugzeuge an Wasserdampf durch die Triebwerke erzeugen ist schon sehr groß, das hatten Messungen gezeigt, die ausgewertet wurde, als nach 9/11 der Flugverkehr in Nordamerika zum erliegen kam.
Ich denke einfach, dass es die Mischung macht.
Durch den erhöhten Bedarf an Fleisch wird deutlich mehr Wasser in die Landwirtschaft eingesetzt als noch vor 50 oder gar 100 Jahren, dazu kommt, dass die Tiere mehr CO² und Methan produzieren als früher weil es einfach auch mehr Tiere gibt (also Nutztiere versteht sich).
Darüber hinaus ist es ja nicht nur die Nahrung. Auch Kleidung wird hergestellt. Der Bedarf an Kleidung steigt an, denn 7 Milliarden Menschen wollen eingekleidet werden, sie wollen eine warme Wohnung haben, sie wollen Jobs haben. Sowas belastet das gesamte System.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Die nach dem 9/11 gemessene Veränderung betraf iirc die Einstrahlung/Transparenz durch fehlende Wassertröpfchen aus den Kondensstreifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Jop, eben, selbst das hat eine Veränderung bewirkt, also kann man um Umkehrschluss sagen, dass auch der Flugbetrieb rund um die Welt seinen Anteil am Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Es gibt wesentlich mehr Wasserdampf, als Wassertröpfchen in der Athmosphäre und was Flugzeuge raushauen, ist aufgrund der Dreckpartikel quasi Tröpfchen pur. Du überträgst hier Auswirkungen auf eine andere Größe, in der umgekehrte Größenverhältnisse gelten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

Ich kritisiere nur, dass immer mehr geflogen wird, immer mehr Menschen fliegen, obwohl sie vielleicht nicht fliegen müssten. Außerdem sind die Auswirkungen des Flugverkehrs meiner Meinung nach noch nicht ausreichend erforscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Dann solltest du das, was du kritisierst, vielleicht auch schreiben 
Denn die enorme Zahl von Flügen mit fragwürdigem nutzen und deren Treibstoffverbrauch und damit CO2-Emissionen sind sicherlich kritisierungswürdig.
Aber nicht wegen ihrem Beitrag zur Wasserdampfkonzentration.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht wegen ihrem Beitrag zur Wasserdampfkonzentration.


 
Und genau da wäre ich mir halt nicht so sicher.
Heute kannst du das Auto auch nicht mehr als "Peanuts" abtun, wenn es um die Konzentration von CO² geht und soweit ich in Chemie nicht geschlafen habe, entsteht bei der Verbrennung von Kohlenwasserstoffe unter anderem immer noch Wasser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn du deinen Wachzustand auch genützt hättest, um dir dir mal die schon mehrfach erwähnten Mengenverhältnisse anzugucken, dann wäre dir vermutlich auch noch bekannt, dass das Verhältnis bei typischen Kohlenwasserstoffen auf 1:1 hinausläuft, in der Athmosphäre aber zehnmal mehr Wasserdampf, als CO2 vorliegt (heutiges CO2-Niveau, nach Volumen).


----------



## hBGl (25. April 2012)

So langsam beweist die Zeit, dass die Horrorprognosen falsch sind.

Es ist lustig zu sehen wie ehemalige Alarmisten jetzt zurückrudern: Global warming guru admits he was wrong about climate change - HUMAN EVENTS



> “The problem is we don’t  know what the climate is doing. We thought we knew 20 years ago. That  led to some alarmist books – mine included – because it looked  clear-cut, but it hasn’t happened,” Lovelock said.
> “The climate is doing  its usual tricks. There’s nothing much really happening yet. We were  supposed to be halfway toward a frying world now,” he said.
> “The world has not  warmed up very much since the millennium. Twelve years is a reasonable  time… it (the temperature) has stayed almost constant, whereas it should  have been rising -- carbon dioxide is rising, no question about that,”  he added.





Spoiler



"Das Problem ist, dass wir nicht wissen was das Klima macht. Vor 20  Jahren dachten wir, dass wir es wüssten. Das hat zu einigen  alarmistischen Büchern geführt - meines eingeschlossen - weil es wie  eine glare Sache aussah, aber es ist nicht passiert", sagte Lovelock.
"Das Klima macht seine üblichen Spielchen. Bis jetzt ist nicht viel  passiert. Angeblich sollten wir jetzt auf halbem Wege in Richtung einer  bratenden Erde sein", sagte er.
 "Die Erde hat sich seit der Jahrtausendwende nicht sehr viel erwärmt.  Zwölf Jahre sind eine angemessene Zeit ... sie (die Temperatur) blieb  fast konstant, obwohl sie hätte ansteigen sollen -- Kohlendioxid steigt,  keine Frage," fügte er hinzu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2012)

Weiß ja nicht, wie deine Quelle auf "global warming guru" und wie du auf "Alarmist" kommst, aber James Lovelock hat genau gar keinen wissenschaftlichen Background in Sachen Klimaforschung, afaik nicht einmal etwas inhaltliches dazu beigetragen. Berühmt ist er für die Gaia-Hypothese, die wohl eher aufgrund esoterischer Auslegungen (die ihr imho eher Unrecht tun) berühmt wurde. Die Prophezeiung, von der er zurückrudert, fällt dementsprechend in der Tat in die Kategorie "Horrorprognosen die die Zeit wiederlegt":


			
				MSNBC schrieb:
			
		

> before this century is over billions of us will die and the few breeding pairs of people that survive will be in the Arctic where the climate remains tolerable.”


Wie auch der Laie nach kurzer Zeit bemerken dürfte, fällt sie zugleich aber auch in die Kategorie "Horroprognosen, die die Zeit gar nicht hätte wiederlegen brauchen, weil sie die Naturwissenschaft nach geschätzt 2 Stunden (einschließlich Kaffeepause und Kollegengespräch zum Thema "ist das überhaupt einen Kommentar wert?") als Schrott deklariert hatte".


----------



## Icejester (26. April 2012)

Ich stelle schonmal meine Uhr. Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Du niedergeschrien wirst und die verlinkte Website als Gipfel der Unseriösität bezeichnet wird. Oder zumindest wird dort sicherlich gaaaanz falsch zitiert worden sein. Oder der Mann hat keine Ahnung! Kann auch sein. Oder - noch schlimmer! - er hat irgendwann mal Geld von der bösen, bösen Industrie für irgendeinen Vortrag bekommen. Direkt diskreditiert, der Gute.

Da fällt mir ein, ich muß morgen dringend noch in den Baumarkt und Motoröl kaufen...

Edit:


----------



## Lightfire (26. April 2012)

Hallo,
vor kurzen habe ich einen TV Bericht gesehen, wo sie dem Monsum Regen (die ungeheueren Wassermassen bei Regen) auf der ganzen welt auf der Spur sind, und wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden haben ist das Hausgemacht durch zu wenig Feinstaub in der Luft, dadurch können die Wolken nicht mehr das Wasser halten da die Feinstaub partikel nun fehlen das alles zusammen halten, und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist das wohl auch schon nach gewiesen das der Feinstaub nun fehlt, so wurde es erzählt im Bericht ich glaub das war Welt der Wunder


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2012)

Ich habs nicht gesehen und es hat auch nicht zwingend was mit Klima zu tun - aber bist du dir sicher, dass du nichts verdreht hast?
Monsun funktioniert definitiv auch ohne Feinstaub (nachgewiesenermaßen seit Jahrtausenden) und normalerweise ist es so, dass Staubpartikel die Tropfenbildung fördern und es bei höheren Konzentrationen somit eher zu Regen kommt.


----------



## hBGl (26. April 2012)

Ich hab nur aus der Quelle zitiert. Der Mann hat sich selbst als Alarmist bezeichnet. Es sagte, dass er ein alarmistisches Buch geschrieben hatte. Das macht ihn wohl zum Alarmisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2012)

Genaugenommen bezeichnet er eines seiner Bücher so, aber darum gehts mir auch gar nicht - sondern darum, dass er sich nicht um einen Klimawissenschaftler handelt. Denn diese werden von gewissen Zeigenossen auch immer mal wieder als "Alarmisten" bezeichnet, sie machen aber andere Aussagen und vor allem auf anderen Grundlagen, als der selbst ernannte Alarmist, den du hier mit der Bezeichnung "global warming guru" präsentierst.

Im übrigen:
"nur aus der Quelle zitiert" kann man ins Felde führen, wenn man seine Quellen mit einer gewissen Sorgfalt auswählt.


----------



## hBGl (26. April 2012)

Was hast du denn an der Quelle auszusetzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2012)

Abseits des von dir verlinkten Artikels (schon die ersten vier Worte sollten alles zur Neutralität/Unvoreingenommentheit sagen, von der zweiten Hälfte ganz zu schweigen), den eindeutigen Kategorien und dem schon eindeutig voreingenommenen Motto der Seite, verweise ich einfach mal auf den Wikipedia-Eintrag (der auch schon per PM an mich herangetragen wurde).

Man beachte vor allen Dingen auch den zweiten Teil, der imho sehr deutlich macht, was von der Meinung dieser Seite zu Wissenschaft/wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen (und vermutlich allem anderen, was nicht in der Bibel steht) zu halten ist:



> In 2005, Human Events published a list of Ten Most Harmful Books of the 19th and 20th Centuries[2]:
> ...
> Sexual Behavior in the Human Male, by Alfred Kinsey
> ...
> ...


----------



## Totalwarrior (3. September 2012)

Nach einiger Zeit gewöhnt man sich an die Konturen des nahenden Weltuntergangs. Ist der Winter schön kalt und der Sommer verregnet, dann sind die Pseudo-Klimaforscher kleinlaut. Aber kaum kommt der alljährliche Bericht über die sommerliche Eisschmelze in der Arktis heraus, gibt es kein Halten mehr. Große Naturkatastrophen wie Hurrikan Kathrina führen folglich dazu, dass die sog. "Klimaexperten" den Untergang unser Welt vorhersagen.

Temperaturschwankungen der Erde
Ein gewaltiger Tropensturm wird dem nächsten folgen, Staudämme werden reihenweise aufgrund des Meerwasseranstieges brechen, usw ... Das klingt so wie die 7 Katastrophen, die Moses den Ägyptern beschert hatte.  Aber seien wir ehrlich. Seit 2005 gab es keinen einzigen Hurrikan mit vergleichbarer Zerstörung. Außerdem muss man beachten, dass der Grund für die gewaltige Verwüstung New Orleans  ihre ungünstige geographischen Lage war. Wenn man eine Stadt aber vier Meter unter dem Meeresspiegel baut, dann darf man mit entsprechenden Katastrophen rechnen. Bereits in einem Blues aus den 1920er-Jahren hieß es: "When the levee breaks…". Und entgegen der Behauptung das durch die Erwärmung der Ozeane immer mehr solcher Stürme auftreten werden, gab es seit 2007 immer weniger Hurrikans. Tja, was für ein Pech für die Nostradamen unserer Zeit.
Und nun steht die Eisschmelze wieder im Fokus.Nie sei sie so bedrohlich gewesen wie in diesem Jahr, heißt es wie in jedem der vergangenen Jahre. Zutreffend ist die Feststellung allerdings nur für die Zeit der Satellitenmessungen, also seit 1979. Für die Zeit vorher fehlen schlichtweg die Daten. Also seit etwas mehr als dreißig Jahren war die Eisschmelze also so schlimm wie noch nie.Panik! Aber man muss hinzufügen, dass 30 Jahre nicht einmal ein Wimpernschlag in der Erdgeschichte darstellt. Interessanterweise befinden wir uns derzeit schon gar in einer Eiszeit. Was? Obwohl ist wäre wird. Auch in einer Eiszeit wechseln sich warme und kalte Perioden nunmal ab.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz sollte man Klimaerwärmung nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Man muss sich natürlich Gedanken machen, wie man umweltfreundlicher leben, CO2 und Abfall reduzieren kann. 

Abgasreduktion auch ohne Klimahysterie ---> nachzulesen *hier **(kein SPAM!)*


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Ist das also reiner Zufall dass die Eisschicht am Nordpol ab schmilzt und in 30 Jahren im Sommer Eis frei sein wird?


----------



## Totalwarrior (3. September 2012)

nunja kein Zufall, aber -wie soll man sagen - das gehört eben dazu. Schwankungen eben. Wir befinden uns in einer warmen Periode während der Eiszeit
Ich empfehle dir mal diesen Bericht bei Nachrichten und aktuelle Informationen aus Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport und Kultur- WELT ONLINE zu lesen: Klimawandel: Wir Menschen profitieren von der Erderwärmung - Nachrichten Wissenschaft - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Die warme Periode verändert aber auch nicht innerhalb von 30 Jahren soviel.
Und viele Menschen werden Opfer des Klimawandels werden. Gerade die, die an den Küsten leben und dazu in den sogenannten 3. Welt Ländern.
Dazu kommen die Inselstaaten im Pazifik. Denen geht geradezu der Boden aus.


----------



## Totalwarrior (3. September 2012)

Wie in meinen Blog schon geschrieben, werden manche und ich betone manche (Inselstaaten im Pazifik können natürlich nichts dafür) Probleme durch das Fehlerhalten von Menschen verstärkt. Beispiel New Orleans, das vie Meter unterm Meeresspiegel liegt (oh, when the leeve breaks...) Genauso wie bei Ländern wie Bangladesch, zu großes Bevölkerungswachstum auf zu kleinen Raum---> Besiedlung jeglicher Flächen(Küsten)


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Das gilt auch für die Niederlande. Und dass die Menschen an den Küsten leben liegt ja vor allem daran dass du an den Küsten besser Handel treiben kannst und das Meer bietet viel zu Essen.
Ich weiß gerade nicht wie viele Menschen an den Küsten leben aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es mindestens 3 Milliarden sind und die kannst du schlecht umsiedeln.


----------



## nay (3. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das also reiner Zufall dass die Eisschicht am Nordpol ab schmilzt und in 30 Jahren im Sommer Eis frei sein wird?



Am Südpol nimmt das Eis zu Antarctic ice is growing, not melting away | News.com.au gibts jetzt die globale Erkaltung? Deine Kristallkugel möchte ich haben


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Nur weil ein kleiner Teil Eis wächst denkst du dass das alles Unsinn ist?
Und dass der wächst ist nur eine Aussage eines Wissenschaftlers. Mehr nicht. Ich sehe keine Quellen die das tatsächlich anhand von Fakten bestätigen.
Ich sehe aber die Fakten dass die Gletscher schrumpfen.


----------



## Totalwarrior (3. September 2012)

Du müsstest den vorher von mir gezeigten Link benützen. Ein netter Artikel. AUßerdem spielt der Nordpol nicht die größte Rolle im Weltklima. Eher so wie nay sagte, die Antarktis, rein größentechnisch


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Das was ihr beide macht ist Rosenpicken damit eure Meinung mehr Gewicht hat. Aber jeder der sich mit Klima beschäftigt weiß dass es kleine örtliche Veränderungen geben kann. Langfristig gesehen sieht die Sache aber anders aus und langfristig betrachtet wird auch am Südpol das Eis schmelzen.


----------



## nay (3. September 2012)

Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Lass uns einfach warten. Wenn sich die Wissenschaft nicht einig ist, dann werden wir hier im Forum, den Krieg auch nicht beenden. Ach übrigens, die Gletscher in Europa sind nicht mal ein Pissfleck verglichen mit der Antarktis.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Aber anhand der Gletscher kannst du eine Schätzung machen. Immerhin gibt es Fotos von Gletschern seit über 100 Jahren.
Planet Wissen - Gletscherschmelze
Und das größte Problem ist das Trinkwasser. Wenn die Gletscher kleiner werden und es weniger Wasser in den Bergen gibt, gibt es auch weniger Trinkwasser.
Die Wüste wächst also. Zu beobachten heute schon in China wo die Regierung gigantische Maßnahmen einfädelt um ganze Flüsse umzuleiten -- auf Teufel komm raus.


----------



## nay (3. September 2012)

Anhand der Zusammenfassung des IPCC Berichts von 2007 auf kannst du auf Seite 6 nachlesen, dass die mittlere Glaskugeltempe... äh Durchschnittstemperatur bei 14,5° liegt also unter dem angepriesenen Optimalwert von 15°.
http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/reports-nonUN-translations/deutch/IPCC2007-WG1.pdf Wenn die Gletscher schmelzen dann muss das also so sein, da 15° optimale Durchschnittstemperatur (siehst du in dem Video) nicht erreicht wurden!

Von den Medien hört man sicherlich keine sog. Wahrheiten: Warum seit über 150 Jahren keine gefährliche globale Erwärmung existiert (V3. v. 29.08.2012) - YouTube


----------



## Totalwarrior (4. September 2012)

Ich sage ja nicht das Art und Weise wie wir unsre Umwelt verschmutzen und mit CO2 vollgasen gut ist, sicher sollte was dagegen unternommen werden, aber bitte nicht diese Klimahysterie. Wir haben ernsthaftere Probleme hier. 
Zum Beispiel, dass an einem Ort, an dem noch nie ein Mensch war, irgendwo am Grund des Pazifiks mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Müll von Menschen liegt (Plastikflachen etc.).

ad: Hier noch eine Grafik, die besagt, dass die Temperatur seit Beginn des Holozän(also bei 10 000 Jahren v.Chr.) stagniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supeq (4. September 2012)

Was heist nicht gut ... CO2 ist ganz natürlich. Es gab in der Erdgeschichte desöfteren Phasen in denen der CO2 Gehalt deutlich höher war als heute, und damals gab es noch garkeine MEnschen.

Von daher, sollten wir Mutter Erde einfach mal sich selbst überlassen, sie ist nicht auf die Menschen angewiesen!


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Was heist nicht gut ... CO2 ist ganz natürlich. Es gab in der Erdgeschichte desöfteren Phasen in denen der CO2 Gehalt deutlich höher war als heute, und damals gab es noch garkeine MEnschen.
> 
> Von daher, sollten wir Mutter Erde einfach mal sich selbst überlassen, sie ist nicht auf die Menschen angewiesen!


 
Da hast du recht aber wird sind auf die Natur angewiesen, auch wenn schon vieles künstlich Hergestellt werden kann, vieles hat man sich aus der Natur abgeschaut.


----------



## Totalwarrior (4. September 2012)

jaja, so meinte ich das auch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2012)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> _blublbu_ gab es seit 2007 immer weniger Hurrikans. Tja, was für ein Pech für die Nostradamen unserer Zeit.
> _blublbu_
> also seit 1979. Für die Zeit vorher fehlen schlichtweg die Daten. Also seit etwas mehr als dreißig Jahre
> _blublbu_



Zu den Inhalten deines Beitrages sage ich mal nichts (weil sie selbst in den Populärmedien zum Erbrechen thematisiert und erklärt/wiederlegt wurden - von diversen Threads hier ganz zu schweigen), aber kommst du dir nicht schon bei deiner Argumentation ein bißchen merkwürdig vor, wenn du an einer Stelle eine Aussagen über die letzten Jahrzehnte für unzutreffend erklärst, weil sie die letzten 5 Jahre nicht zutreffen soll (soll - dem ersten googletreffer zu Folge gehts gerade seit 2007 eher bergauf), während du an anderer Stelle Aussagen über die letzten Jahrzehnte für unbedeutend erklärst, weil sie die nicht die letzten Jahrhunderte erfassen?
Man ist es zwar gewöhnt, dass selbsternannte Skeptiker nicht in der Lage sind, relevante Zeitskalen einzuschätzen, aber für gewöhnlich fallen sie entweder in die "alles <500 Jahre ist eine erstmal zu vernachlässigende Schwankung"- _oder_ in die "die letzten Sommer waren (bei mir zu Hause) kalt, deswegen kann das Klima gar nicht wärmer werden"-Kategorie. Die haben zwar beide nichts mit Wissenschaft zu tun, sind aber wenigstens innerhalb ihres beschränkten Argumentationsmusters schlüssig.
Du bist der erste, der beides zeitgleich versucht, und ganz ehrlich: Das würde imho sogar unschlüssig und willkürlich wirken, wenn Fakten zu Grunde liegen würden.




Totalwarrior schrieb:


> AUßerdem spielt der Nordpol nicht die größte Rolle im Weltklima. Eher so wie nay sagte, die Antarktis, rein größentechnisch


 
Die Antarktis spielt für die Entwicklung des Weltklimas eine vorerst untergeordnete Rolle, da sie sowohl Strömungs- als auch Windtechnisch sehr gut entkoppelt ist - im Gegensatz zum Nordpol. Der spielt für das Klima zwar auch keine große Rolle, weil er nunmal ein Punkt ist (die Albedo -oder eben nicht- der gesamten Arktis ist dagegen sehr wohl von großer Bedeutung), aber er steht umgekehrt unter recht starkem Einfluss des Weltklimas, so dass sich Auswirkungen der Klimaänderung am Nordpol in Populärmedien-freundlicher Weise zeigen. (Bei "es wird im globalen Schnitt 2 °C wärmer" muss man halt immer erst erklären, was das überhaupt bedeutet - sonst gibts nur  . Ein plakatives "Die Arktis ist eisfrei und die Eisbären ertrinken" ist dagegen ein überaus eindeutiges Bild, auch wenn es eine ganze Reihe von Lebensräumen und Arten gäbe, die für ökologisch wichtiger und ökonomisch einfacher zu retten wären, als _Ursus maritimus_.)




nay schrieb:


> Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Lass uns einfach warten. Wenn sich die Wissenschaft nicht einig ist,



Die Wissenschaft ist sich über die Themen, die hier angebracht werden, hochgradig einig. Oder glaubst du, es ist purer Zufall, dass Klimaskeptiker jedes mal durch Abwesenheit/Schweigen glänzen, sobald sie nach Links zu seriösen wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten gefragt werden?
An dem Punkt "wird es wärmer?" waren Wissenschaftler anfang der 90er, der Punkt "sind wir maßgeblich daran beteiligt?" war spätestens zur Jahrtausendwende abgeschlossen und mittlerweile kümmern sich auch immer weniger um "könnten wir etwas daran ändern?", weil die Menschheit (bzw. deren reicheren ~10%) offensichtlich mehrheitlich unfähig oder unwillens ist, auf einen derart massiven Eingriff in das Gleichgewicht des Planeten zu verzichten. Streiten tut man sich heute allenfalls noch darum, WIE warm es dann wirklich werden wird (+2? +4? +8?), WO weitere tipping points liegen und vor allem darum, welche konkreten Auswirkungen dies in einzelnen Teil der Welt haben wird.




Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das Art und Weise wie wir unsre Umwelt verschmutzen und mit CO2 vollgasen gut ist, sicher sollte was dagegen unternommen werden, aber bitte nicht diese Klimahysterie. Wir haben ernsthaftere Probleme hier.
> Zum Beispiel, dass an einem Ort, an dem noch nie ein Mensch war, irgendwo am Grund des Pazifiks mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Müll von Menschen liegt (Plastikflachen etc.).



Praktischerweise beinhaltet die Lösung von Problem a) (nämlich deutliche Reduzierung des Ressourcenverbrauches) auch automatisch eine Lösung für Problem b) (wer recycled schmeißt weniger weg). Davon abgesehen sind die Müllmengen in den Weltmeeren zwar extrem unansehnlich und potentiell (ggf. zunehmend) gesundheitsschädlich - aber in geringem Maße, in sehr leicht kontrollierbarer Weise (wir könnten sehr kurzfristig Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen, wenn sich unerwartet große Probleme ergeben) und vor allem ohne Folgeketten. Die bereits jetzt erfolgten (! d.h. wenn wir morgen auf 0 reduzieren würden, wäre noch lange, lange kein Ende in Sicht) anthropogenen CO2-Emissionen werden dagegen auch noch in 300-500 Jahren deutliche Auswirkungen haben.



> ad: Hier noch eine Grafik, die besagt, dass die Temperatur seit Beginn des Holozän(also bei 10 000 Jahren v.Chr.) stagniert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Guck dir deine Grafik mal genau an. Die zeigt, dass die Temperatur seit Beginn des Holozaens bis ~1800 ziemlich stabil war - dann endet der Plot. Den bekannten Hockeystick wiederlegst du damit garantiert nicht, der beinhaltet genau diese Aussge. (dagegen wiederlegt sie auf vorzügliche Weise deine weiter oben getätigte Behauptung, wir würden uns in einer Eiszeit befinden und es wäre ganz normal/begrüßenswert, wenn die Temperaturen "wieder" hoch gängen...)


----------



## Totalwarrior (10. September 2012)

mach mich halt fertig...

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es auch natürliche Schwankungen der Durchschnittstemperatur gibt. Und das wir uns derzeit möglicherweise auf einer dieser Schwankungen befinden, die durch das Eingreifen des Menschen vermutlich verstärkt wird. Bitte keine Klimahysterie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

Du hast aber arg wenig "möglicherweise" und "vermutlich" in deiner ursprünglichen Formulierung genutzt, sondern Fakten suggeriert. Und ganz ehrlich: "möglicherweise" und "vermutlich" von einem Laien, ohne weitere Begründung/Logik, zu einem Thema, in dem Massen an Experten zu gegenteiligen Schlüssen kommen, sind auch nicht wirklich ein wertvoller Diskussionbeitrag.
Ich würde dir durchaus zustimmen, wenn du von "Hysterie" in Bezug auf die Medien sprichst (die versuchen nun einmal mit jedem Thema Panik zu verbreiten), aber die Fakten sind, nach gegenwertigem Zustand der Wissenschaft ziemlich eindeutig. Und sie sind Anlass zu verdammt großer Sorge, was die Lebensbedingungen für die Mehrheit der Menschheit in ein paar Jahrzehnten betrifft.


----------



## Niza (8. November 2012)

Tachjen leute,

Ich wollte euch mal Fragen wie ihr über  das Abschmelzen der Polarkappen so denkt.

Laut Quellen:
"In den vergangenen 30 Jahren ist die Eisdecke um mehr als die Hälfte geschrumpft. 
 Neueste Klimasimulationen gingen zudem davon aus, dass die Arktis bis   Mitte dieses Jahrhunderts im Sommer komplett eisfrei sein könnte
"
Für uns hat das Abschmelzen der Polarkappen auch negative Folgen.
*z.B. Könnten Extremere Winter mir viel Schnee in Europa häufiger werden* 

*Die news sind gerade mal vom September diesen Jahres also ziemlich aktuell.*
Quellen:
Klima: Rapide Eisschmelze am Nordpol - Wissen bei GMX
Nordpol: Meereis in der Arktis schmilzt auf neuen Minusrekord - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Rapide Eisschmelze am Nordpol - WEB.DE

Meine Meinung dazu ist das wir uns darauf einstellen müssen und sowieso nicht viel dagegen tun können.
Wir haben leider zu spät bis garnicht darauf reagiert.
Man müsste schon eine krasse Gegenrichtung einschlagen um das wieder in Ordnung zu bringen falls es überhaupft noch möglich ist.

Antworten sind Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2012)

Die Wirtschaft freut sich wahrscheinlich weil die Schifffahrtswege kürzer werden. Über den Pol zu schippern ist schneller als durch irgendwelche Kanäle und riesige Ozeane.

Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich dass es keinen interessiert und niemand was dagegen macht.
Dieses ewige Gelabere was man denn machen soll und am Ende wird dann doch nichts gemacht nervt mich. 
Irgendwann leben die letzten Eisbären in Zoos.


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2012)

Die Energiekonzerne scharren schon mit den Hufen, da dort noch riesige Erdöl-und Erdgasvorkommen schlummern.


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. November 2012)

Dafuq? Noch kälter?


----------



## MistaKrizz (8. November 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Energiekonzerne scharren schon mit den Hufen, da dort noch riesige Erdöl-und Erdgasvorkommen schlummern.


 
genau. Im Greenpeace-Magazin dass wir jeden Monat im gegenzug einer Spende bekommen steht: 





			
				Greenpeace schrieb:
			
		

> Ölmultis wollen die Eisschmelze nutzen, um in der Arktis nach Öl zu bohren. Dessen Verbrennung würde den Klimawandel weiter anheizen. Ein Teufelskreis. Der Eisbär droht seine Heimat zu verlieren. Greenpeace fordert ein Schutzgebiet rund um den Nordpol


 _der Titelseite der Greenpeace-Ausgabe 04/2012 entnommen_

Schrecklich. denen gehts wirklich nurnoch ums geld. sonst nichts. *WTF?*
der Eisbär wird aussterben. Dagegen sollte man wirklich etwas tun. *PITTE!*


MFG


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (8. November 2012)

achgot, das is der lebenslauf der erde bzw unserer kugel , abgesehn davon sind nicht immer wir schuld, alle kühe für schlachteungen usw. auf der welt erzeugen ca. 1,5x soviel methan (was ja so schrecklich ist , ich finde es stimmt nicht), bzw. "dreck"(laut werbung) wie unsere autos die industrie usw.

abgesehn davon jetz is es zwar warm aber der tieflug kommt noch, WAS IST DAN SCHULD wenn wir im sommer nurmehr höchstens 28-30grad haben???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2012)

Und für die Kühe aus der Landwirtschafsindustrie kann der Mensch ja auch rein gar nichts 
Im übrigen erzeugen Autos überhaupt kein Methan, was aber auch egal ist, denn trotz der enormen Emissionen aus der Landwirschaft (auch durch Bodenveränderung) und z.T. aus der Förderung fossiler Brennstoffe und auch der Natur selbst, hat Methan einen Anteil von "nur" iirc 20-25% am Treibhauseffekt. Also deutlich weniger als CO2 und wir haben auch noch deutlich weniger der Netto-Emissionen unter Kontrolle und was wir kontrollieren würde direkt Einsparmaßnahmen bei unserer Nahrungsmittelversorgung erzwingen, was dann im Vergleich zu z.B. Fernreisen und Komfort auf dem Weg zu Arbeit der etwas unangenehmere Ansatz wäre.


@Polkappen: Die Mehrzahl stimmt (zum Glück) noch nicht, die Antarktis ist klimatisch relativ gut vom rest isoliert. (in Sachen Meereisfläche ist sogar ein leichtes Wachstum zu verzeichnen, aber afaik sorgt die Dickenabnahme insgesamt trotzdem für eine Reduktion.)
Bezüglich der Arktis ist im Prinzip alles gesagt. Und zwar seit 10-15 Jahren. Und getan wurde, global betrachtet, genau das Gegenteil von dem, was wirklich nötig ist und die Hauptschuldigen werden jetzt auch noch zu den Hauptprofiteuren.
Und der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung geht das weiterhin am A. vorbei, da ändern auch kunddelige Eisbärenbabys nichts. Da scheint gar nichts irgendwas dran ändern zu können 
(im übrigen gehen Forscher davon aus, dass der Narwal vom Eisrückgang noch wesentlich stärker betroffen sein könnte. Aber wer kümmert sich schon um nicht-flauschige Tiere?)


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2012)

Wem interessiert denn der Narwal?

Die Klimaerwärmung ist doch hausgemacht, es hocken zu viele Leute auf den Planeten.
Wohlstand für alle, ohne Ressourcenverschwendung, das klappt halt nicht.


----------



## Uter (8. November 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Laut Quellen:
> "In den vergangenen 30 Jahren ist die Eisdecke um mehr als die Hälfte geschrumpft.
> Neueste Klimasimulationen gingen zudem davon aus, dass die Arktis bis   Mitte dieses Jahrhunderts im Sommer komplett eisfrei sein könnte
> "


 Abgesehen davon, dass 30 Jahre im Verhältnis zum Alter der Erde nicht sonderlich viel sind, sagen die Quellen leider ziemlich wenig aus. Wenn es vor 30 Jahren um 0,5K wärmer geworden wäre und davor und danach stagnierte, dann könnte es durchaus auch sein, dass das Eis seit 30 Jahren weniger wird. 



Niza schrieb:


> Man müsste schon eine krasse Gegenrichtung einschlagen um das wieder in Ordnung zu bringen falls es überhaupft noch möglich ist.


 Wenn die Simulation stimmt und man die Trägheit des Klimas bedenkt, dann kann man wohl nichts mehr machen. Die Frage ist wie schnell das Eis ohne menschlichen Einfluss geschmolzen wäre, aber dafür gibt es keine verlässliche Daten. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwann leben die letzten Eisbären in Zoos.





MistaKrizz schrieb:


> der Eisbär wird aussterben. Dagegen sollte man wirklich etwas tun. *PITTE!*


 Warum assoziieren alle mit der globalen Erwärmung gleich den Tod der Eisbären? Der Lebensraum ist ohne Eis zwar nicht mehr so groß und die Bestände würden schrumpfen, ein Grund für eine Gefährdung ist er aber nicht. Vielleicht sind die Eisbären aber auch nicht wegen dem kleineren Lebensraum, sondern wegen der massenhaften Tötung ihrer Hauptnahrungsquelle durch den Mensch, unterernährt. 



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Schrecklich. denen gehts wirklich nurnoch ums geld. sonst nichts. *WTF?*


Wem bzw. welchem Konzern nicht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (im übrigen gehen Forscher davon aus, dass der Narwal vom Eisrückgang noch wesentlich stärker betroffen sein könnte. Aber wer kümmert sich schon um nicht-flauschige Tiere?)


 /sign.
Wer kümmert sich um die Tiere, die täglich wegen der Abholzung der trop. Regenwälder (aus-) sterben. Dort sind vermutlich schon mehr Arten ausgestorben als es in der Arktis je gab.


----------



## sfc (9. November 2012)

Der Neugierde halber: Wer, von den ganzen "Die böse Wirtschaft zerstört unseren Lebensraum und der Klimawandel uns alle"-Empörer hier, fährt eigentlich konsequent mit dem Rad und öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln? Ich finde das jedenfalls immer wieder erstaunlich, mit welcher Emphase Leute sich am Klimawandel aufgeilen, aber selbst nicht mal in der Lage sind, ihr Auto in der Garage stehen zu lassen. Hier sieht das doch hoffentlich anders aus, oder?

In meiner Heimatstad und einer weiteren in unmittelbaren Umgebung zum Beispiel formieren sich seit einiger Zeit Gegner (hauptsächlich steuerzahleralimentierte Schreihälse wie pensionierte Lehrer, Grüne mit Posten bei der Stadtverwaltung usw) neu errichteter Kohlekraftwerke und bemühen sich nach Kräften, deren Inbetriebnahme zu verhindern. Nur: Wenn die mal wieder zusammenkommen, stehen auf den Parkplätze haufenweise Spritschleudern. Es wurden sogar schon Pseudoprominte eigens als Redner eingeflogen. Auch die Doppelkinne und Aufmachungen der Teilnehmer stehen nicht unbedingt für einen klimafreundlichen Umgang mit den verfügbaren Ressourcen. Meiner Meinung nach wäre die Debatte erheblich glaubwürdiger, wenn deren Protagonisten nicht so verlogen doppelmoralisch wären.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Der Neugierde halber: Wer, von den ganzen "Die böse Wirtschaft zerstört unseren Lebensraum und der Klimawandel uns alle"-Empörer hier, fährt eigentlich konsequent mit dem Rad und öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln? Ich finde das jedenfalls immer wieder erstaunlich, mit welcher Emphase Leute sich am Klimawandel aufgeilen, aber selbst nicht mal in der Lage sind, ihr Auto in der Garage stehen zu lassen. Hier sieht das doch hoffentlich anders aus, oder?


 
Willst du also jedem raten so dicht wie möglich an seinem Arbeitsplatz zu wohnen dass er zu Fuß gehen kann?
Sollen wir unser Gemüse wieder selbst anbauen und Gewächshäuser halten damit wir Bananen und Kiwis essen können oder müssen wir darauf verzichten?


----------



## sfc (9. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du also jedem raten so dicht wie möglich an seinem Arbeitsplatz zu wohnen dass er zu Fuß gehen kann?
> Sollen wir unser Gemüse wieder selbst anbauen und Gewächshäuser halten damit wir Bananen und Kiwis essen können oder müssen wir darauf verzichten?


 
Es wäre schon mal hilfreich, nicht für jede Kleinigkeit mit dem Auto loszudüsen. Eine Einkaufstasche kann man zum Beispiel auch ohne Probleme mit dem Fahrrad transportieren. Mein Nachbar fährt mit dem Auto sogar zum Fitnessstudio, das 900 Meter weit entfernt ist. Sowas muss echt nicht sein. Wenn jemand das Auto braucht, um zur Arbeit zu fahren, ist das eben so. Nicht einzusehen ist es jedoch, sich außerhalb ein Häuschen zu bauen, weil es so schön günstig ist, und sich dann vom Staat die Fahrt zur Arbeit vergünstigen zu lassen. Eigene Gewächshäuser sind natürlich Unsinn. Dennoch sollte die Frage erlaubt sein, ob es unbedingt nötig ist, das ganze Jahr etwa Erdbeeren oder Birnen günstig kaufen zu können. Es hat sicherlich noch keinem geschadet, sich danach zu richten, was jahreszeitbedingt zumindest auf dieser Seite des Globus zur Verfügung steht. Es ist natürlich keiner verpflichtet, sein eigenes Konsumverhalten zu hinterfragen. Dann sollte man aber auch nicht den Zeigefinger erheben und der pösen, pösen Wirtschaft und Politikern alles in die Schuhe schieben. Es wäre mir nämlich neu, dass die Wirtschaft für sich selbst wirtschaftet. Der Verbraucher steht als mündiges Wesen am Ende der Konsumkette, nicht Frau Merkel, George Bush, Ackermann, Putin oder wer auch immer für das Übel dieser Welt verantwortlich sein soll. Eigenverantwortung ist das Stichwort.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

Das musst du mir nicht sagen. Früher bin ich als Kind mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule gefahren und wieder nach Hause.
Heute werden die Kinder häufig von den Eltern mit dem Auto hingefahren und wieder abgeholt. Dazu natürlich noch mit Geländewagen und SUV statt mit Elektroautos und Hybridfahrzeugen.
Die Gesellschaft hat sich eben so entwickelt.


----------



## sfc (9. November 2012)

Die Geländewagen haben auch schon zu meiner Schulzeit die Straßen vor  der Schule gesäumt. Mir hat der Regen aber auch nie geschadet, obwohl  ich mich als Kind immer beschwert habe, das alle (was natürlich  übertrieben war) mit dem Auto gebracht werden


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

Aber die Anzahl der Geländewagen und SUVs hat in den letzten 10 Jahren deutlich zugelegt.
Das siehst du auch schon daran dass immer mehr Hersteller immer mehr Modelle davon in den eigenen Reihen haben.
Ich z.B. fahre mit einem Smart Diesel täglich zur Arbeit.
Der verbraucht rund 3,8 Liter auf 100km. Das ist im Bezug zur Fahrzeuggröße und Gewicht zwar eine Menge -- wie ich finde -- aber eben trotzdem deutlich weniger als wenn ich mit einem großen SUV zur Arbeit fahren würde.
Ich würde mir ja gerne ein Elektroauto kaufen oder Hybrid aber mir sind sie einfach zu teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Warum assoziieren alle mit der globalen Erwärmung gleich den Tod der Eisbären? Der Lebensraum ist ohne Eis zwar nicht mehr so groß und die Bestände würden schrumpfen, ein Grund für eine Gefährdung ist er aber nicht. Vielleicht sind die Eisbären aber auch nicht wegen dem kleineren Lebensraum, sondern wegen der massenhaften Tötung ihrer Hauptnahrungsquelle durch den Mensch, unterernährt.



Der Lebensraum mag größer sein, aber die Ernährung im kritischen Frühjahr/kurz nach der Geburt der Jungen ist auf Meereis-assoziierte Robben angewiesen und die gesamte Tarnung in Schneefreier Landschaft sowieso nicht funktional. Ohne Eis wird der Eisbär zu dem, was er nun einmal ist: Ein Braunbär mit Farbfehler - und entsprechend schlechten Überlebenschancen.
Die Frage ist halt wie gesagt nur: Wieso interessiert er so viele Leute und wieso sind selbst diese Leute dann bereit, sowenig zu tun?




sfc schrieb:


> Der Neugierde halber: Wer, von den ganzen "Die böse Wirtschaft zerstört unseren Lebensraum und der Klimawandel uns alle"-Empörer hier, fährt eigentlich konsequent mit dem Rad und öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln? Ich finde das jedenfalls immer wieder erstaunlich, mit welcher Emphase Leute sich am Klimawandel aufgeilen, aber selbst nicht mal in der Lage sind, ihr Auto in der Garage stehen zu lassen. Hier sieht das doch hoffentlich anders aus, oder?



Hab keine Garage, aber die 6-7 km zur Arbeit radel ich trotzdem. (oder nutze, bei zu schlechtem Wetter, die öffentlichen. Würden die mal angemessene Preise haben, kämen sie auch täglich in Frage)



> Meiner Meinung nach wäre die Debatte erheblich glaubwürdiger, wenn deren Protagonisten nicht so verlogen doppelmoralisch wären.



/sign. Leider tendieren Menschen dazu, sich immer nur mit den noch schlimmeren zu vergleichen - solange der Nachbar Auto fährt, ist man als Rollerfahrer schon Öko, fährt man selbst Auto, ist ein kleines super, "muss" man ein großes Auto fahren, kann man sich über den Fahrstil rausreden, rast man "kompensiert" man das indem man das Haus isoliert, ist man überall ineffizient, kann man auf die Industrie schimpfen, ist man industrieller, beklagt man sich über Wettbewerbsnachteile gegenüber den USA und wenn man eine Niederlassung in den USA hat, verweißt man immer noch Stolz auf die Atomkraftwerke, die ja soviel "sauberer" sind, als die Kohledinger der Chinesen. (und die Reden sich damit raus, dass sie pro Kopf doch sooo wenig machen)

Schuld und Handlungsbedarf gibt es immer nur bei den anderen.
(geschrieben an einem 24" CCFL IPS Monitor. Dessen Helligkeit aber auf 30% runtergedreht ist  in einem Raum, in dem 240 W Glühbirnen installiert sind. Von denen im Moment aber nur 60 W brennen.  )




sfc schrieb:


> Sowas muss echt nicht sein. Wenn jemand das Auto braucht, um zur Arbeit zu fahren, ist das eben so. Nicht einzusehen ist es jedoch, sich außerhalb ein Häuschen zu bauen, weil es so schön günstig ist, und sich dann vom Staat die Fahrt zur Arbeit vergünstigen zu lassen.



triplesign! 



> Eigene Gewächshäuser sind natürlich Unsinn. Dennoch sollte die Frage erlaubt sein, ob es unbedingt nötig ist, das ganze Jahr etwa Erdbeeren oder Birnen günstig kaufen zu können. Es hat sicherlich noch keinem geschadet, sich danach zu richten, was jahreszeitbedingt zumindest auf dieser Seite des Globus zur Verfügung steht.



Wenn es nur die Jahreszeit wäre. Weintrauben z.B. gabs bis vor kurzem in Deutschland genug. Änderte aber nichts daran, dass die Supermärkte weiterhin auch welche aus Chile im Regal liegen hatten...
Äpfel kann ich aus Israel haben, Zuckerschoten gibt es oftmals nur aus Süd-/Mittelfafrika (obwohl das Zeug eher in Europa heimisch ist und sich gerade auch unter kalten Bedingungen kultivieren lässt!), etc.



> Es ist natürlich keiner verpflichtet, sein eigenes Konsumverhalten zu hinterfragen. Dann sollte man aber auch nicht den Zeigefinger erheben und der pösen, pösen Wirtschaft und Politikern alles in die Schuhe schieben. Es wäre mir nämlich neu, dass die Wirtschaft für sich selbst wirtschaftet. Der Verbraucher steht als mündiges Wesen am Ende der Konsumkette, nicht Frau Merkel, George Bush, Ackermann, Putin oder wer auch immer für das Übel dieser Welt verantwortlich sein soll. Eigenverantwortung ist das Stichwort.


 
Die Wirtschaft wirtschaftet in ihre eigene Tasche. Es ist aber Aufgabe der Politik, stellvertretend für die Bevölkerung die passenden Rahmenbedingungen dafür zu schaffen. Und Teile der Bevölkerung sind eben der Meinung, dass Waren, die am anderen Ende der Welt unter miserablen Bedingungen hergestellt und bis zu uns transportiert wurden, hier nicht auch noch halb so teuer sein sollten, weil die Unternehmen die Folgeschäden auf andere abwälzen können.
Außerdem ist die Politik (eigentlich) auch verfplichtet, Henne-Ei-Problematiken zu lösen, in dem sie vorrausschauend die richtigen Weichen stellt. Eine Eisenbahnlinie zwischen zwei Städten kann vom Konsumenten nun einmal nicht angemessen genutzt werden, solange in den Städten der ÖPNV keine bequeme An-/Abreise zum/vom Bahnhof ermöglicht. Und ich kann auch keinen Ökostrom aus der Nordsee angemessen bezahen, solange die hochsubventionierten Atomstromkonzerne, denen die Politiker die Obhut der ehemals staatlich finanzierten Netze übergeben hat, lieber Milliarden Gewinne einsacken, anstatt die nötigen Anschlussleitungen zu bauen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Lebensraum mag größer sein, aber die Ernährung im kritischen Frühjahr/kurz nach der Geburt der Jungen ist auf Meereis-assoziierte Robben angewiesen und die gesamte Tarnung in Schneefreier Landschaft sowieso nicht funktional. Ohne Eis wird der Eisbär zu dem, was er nun einmal ist: Ein Braunbär mit Farbfehler - und entsprechend schlechten Überlebenschancen.
> Die Frage ist halt wie gesagt nur: Wieso interessiert er so viele Leute und wieso sind selbst diese Leute dann bereit, sowenig zu tun?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du glaubst, dass wir als Verbraucher noch was zu sagen haben, sorry.


----------



## Uter (9. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Lebensraum mag größer sein, aber die Ernährung im kritischen Frühjahr/kurz nach der Geburt der Jungen ist auf Meereis-assoziierte Robben angewiesen und die gesamte Tarnung in Schneefreier Landschaft sowieso nicht funktional. Ohne Eis wird der Eisbär zu dem, was er nun einmal ist: Ein Braunbär mit Farbfehler - und entsprechend schlechten Überlebenschancen.


1. Robben sind nicht auf Meereis angewiesen. Siehe die Robben in der Nord- und Ostsee. Es gibt sogar Robben in den Tropen.
2. Gerade im kritischen Frühjahr liegt in diesem Gebiet noch mehr als genug Schnee um die Tarnung wirken zu lassen - wir reden schließlich von den nördlichsten Landmassen überhaupt.
3. Selbst ohne Tarnung sollte es Eisbären problemlos möglich sein einzelne Robben aus großen Kolonien zu fressen. Wenn die Robben aber wie aktuell vom Menschen so stark bejagt werden und die Meere so überfischt sind, dass solche Kolonien sehr selten und klein geworden sind, dann magern auch gut getarnte Eisbären schnell ab (laut Wiki sind sie in den letzten 20 Jahren um durchschnittlich 50kg leichter geworden).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie gesagt nur: Wieso interessiert er so viele Leute und wieso sind selbst diese Leute dann bereit, sowenig zu tun?


 Die Menschen interessieren sich v.a. für süße Jungtiere, die sie aus Zoos kennen (siehe Knut), die ausgewachsenen Raubtiere, die ebenfalls süße Robbenbabys zerfleischen, interessieren die meisten Leute nicht.


----------



## Niza (10. November 2012)

Das Problem was das alles noch beschleunigt ist die Abholzung der Regenwälder die einen großen Einfluss auf das Weltklima haben.

Greenpeace sagt das so schön:
"..Wälder, wie der Amazonas,* saugen das Kohlendioxid aus der Atmosphäre und speichern es in den Bäumen, so schützen sie unser Klima und kompensieren dadurch die menschlich erzeugten     Treibhausgase*.  Durch Abholzung und Rodung der Regenwälder dreht sich die positive  Bilanz der grünen Speicher jedoch um. Die Bäume werden immer weniger,  die gerodeten Flächen sind geschädigt und zudem durch Folgen des  Klimawandels, wie etwa ein Feuer bei Trockenheit, bedroht.."

Quelle:
greenpeace


Und Der Spiegel bestätigt das:
"..Die Pflanzenwelt hat aber nicht nur einen großen Einfluss auf den  Niederschlag, sondern auch auf die CO2-Billanz des Landes. Die Bäume des  Amazonas speichern nach einem Bericht des WWF 90 bis 140 Milliarden  Tonnen Kohlenstoffdioxid
....
*Wenn man alle tropischen Regenwälder der Erde abholzt, würde sich die  Kohlenstoffdioxid-Konzentration in der Atmosphäre vermutlich um 25  Prozent erhöhen", sagt der Brasilianische Klimatologe Carlos Alberto  Nobre...*
"
Quelle:
Folge der Abholzung: Amazonas-Regenwald könnte zur Savanne werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE






*Abgesehen davon wandeln die Regenwälder CO2 in Sauerstoff um und sind so wichtig für unsere Atemluft.
*
"*Der Regenwald wandelt viel CO² in Sauerstoff um*, vieles davon leisten  die Baumriesen. Je größer die Pflanze, desto mehr CO² wird in Sauerstoff  umgewandelt.  Der Tropische Regenwald ist also unsere größte  Sauerstoffquelle, oder: “_*Die Lunge der Welt*_ ..."

Quelle:
http://regenwald-ist-zukunft.de/

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2012)

Da brauchst du gar nicht bis in den Regenwald zu gehen.
Allein was in unseren Mooren gespeichert ist (oder eben zunehmend nicht mehr), wäre bei restloser Freisetzung eine Katastrophe...


----------



## Supeq (12. November 2012)

Eine Katastrophe wäre ein Meteoriteneinschlag von der Größe des Mondes, ein Gammablitz der die Erde direkt trifft oder eine Supernova in unserer galaktischen Nachbarschaft. 

Eine Erhöhung des CO²-Wertes wird die Erde nicht zerstören; es gab im Laufe der Erdgeschichte immer wieder Perioden, in denen das heute in fossilen Brennstoffen gespeicherte CO² freigesetzt war. Ein erhöhter CO²-Wert in der Atmosphäre im Zusammenspiel mit höheren Temperaturen sorgt für verbessertes Pflanzenwachstum, was wiederum den CO²-Wert der Atmosphäre senkt. Ein ewiger Kreislauf, auf den der Mensch so gut wie keinen Einfluss hat (Der Ausbruch eines Supervulkans, wie etwa dem Yellowstone oder die  Phlegräischen Felder, setzt mehr CO² und schädliche Klimagase frei als die Menschheit je durch Verbrennen aller fossilen Energieträger freisetzen könnte).

Davon abgesehen befinden wir uns zur Zeit am *Ende* einer Eiszeit, von daher ist es ganz normal, das die Polkappen abschmelzen. Das ist in der Erdgeschichte des öfteren und ohne menschlichen Einfluss passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung ist, das es keinen anthropogenen Klimawandel gibt. Die Menschheit kann viel, aber das Klima verändern kann sie (noch) nicht.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2012)

guckt euch "Day after tomorrow" an dann wisst ihr was ihr tun müsst


----------



## Supeq (12. November 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Und Der Spiegel bestätigt das:
> "..Die Pflanzenwelt hat aber nicht nur einen großen Einfluss auf den  Niederschlag, sondern auch auf die CO2-Billanz des Landes. Die Bäume des  Amazonas speichern nach einem Bericht des WWF 90 bis 140 Milliarden  Tonnen Kohlenstoffdioxid
> ....
> *Wenn man alle tropischen Regenwälder der Erde abholzt, würde sich die  Kohlenstoffdioxid-Konzentration in der Atmosphäre vermutlich um 25  Prozent erhöhen", sagt der Brasilianische Klimatologe Carlos Alberto  Nobre...*
> ...



Tja, dann werden halt aus 0,04% -> 0,05% . Als das Leben auf der Erde entstand, hatten wir 10% Kohlendioxidgehalt


----------



## Uter (12. November 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Eine Erhöhung des CO²-Wertes wird die Erde nicht zerstören; es gab im Laufe der Erdgeschichte immer wieder Perioden, in denen das heute in fossilen Brennstoffen gespeicherte CO² freigesetzt war.


Ja, aber die Lebensbedingungen waren damals "etwas" anders (und das wär nicht zu Gunsten unserer Spezies).
btw: 
Der Mond ist vermutlich durch den Einschlag eines marsgroßen Meteoriten entstanden, auch das kann die Erde "überleben".



Supeq schrieb:


> Ein erhöhter CO²-Wert in der Atmosphäre im Zusammenspiel mit höheren Temperaturen sorgt für verbessertes Pflanzenwachstum, was wiederum den CO²-Wert der Atmosphäre senkt. Ein ewiger Kreislauf, auf den der Mensch so gut wie keinen Einfluss hat


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass der Mensch keinen Einfluss auf diesen Kreislauf hat obwohl er riesige Waldflächen abholzt. 



Supeq schrieb:


> (Der Ausbruch eines Supervulkans, wie etwa dem Yellowstone oder die  Phlegräischen Felder, setzt mehr CO² und schädliche Klimagase frei als die Menschheit je durch Verbrennen aller fossilen Energieträger freisetzen könnte).


Wenn dem so wäre, dann dürft in der Vergangenheit noch nie ein solcher Vulkan ausgebrochen sein, da sonst noch mindestens so viel CO2 in der Atmosphäre oder in fossilen Energieträgern gespeichert wär. Erdgeschichtlich ist ein Vulkanausbrauch für den CO2-Haushalt nicht sonderlich wichtig. 



Supeq schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen befinden wir uns zur Zeit am *Ende* einer Eiszeit, von daher ist es ganz normal, das die Polkappen abschmelzen. Das ist in der Erdgeschichte des öfteren und ohne menschlichen Einfluss passiert.


Stimmt, die Frage ist wie schnell normal wäre bzw. wie stark wir es verstärken.



Supeq schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist, das es keinen anthropogenen Klimawandel gibt. Die Menschheit kann viel, aber das Klima verändern kann sie (noch) nicht.


 Dann nenn bitte Fakten und Quellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Tja, dann werden halt aus 0,04% -> 0,05% . Als das Leben auf der Erde entstand, hatten wir 10% Kohlendioxidgehalt


 
Als die menschliche Zivilisation entstand und ihre Existenz an die maximale Ausnutzung des (leidlich) funktionierenden Ökosystems band, waren es ~0,28%. Und für mich ist es nicht erst eine "Katastrophe", wenn die Existenz des Lebens insgesamt gefährdert ist.

P.S.: Es dürften merklich mehr als 10% gewesen sein. Immerhin wurden später über 20% in Sauerstoff umgewandelt. Nicht von der 10% Angabe auf Wiki täuschen lassen, die einen deutlich früheren Zeitpunkt beschreibt, als noch sehr viel Wasserdampf zur Verdünnung vorhanden war.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen befinden wir uns zur Zeit am *Ende* einer Eiszeit, von daher ist es ganz normal, das die Polkappen abschmelzen. Das ist in der Erdgeschichte des öfteren und ohne menschlichen Einfluss passiert.


 
Aber nicht so schnell.
Solche Dinge passieren innerhalb von 1000 oder mehr Jahren und nicht innerhalb von 50-100 Jahren.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nicht so schnell.
> Solche Dinge passieren innerhalb von 1000 oder mehr Jahren und nicht innerhalb von 50-100 Jahren.


 
Dazu gibt es eben viele Theorien, manche sagen CO2 ist Schuld und andere Methan, oder war es was anderes?

Jedenfalls, was nun wirklich dafür verantwortlich ist, ist auch schwer zu sagen. Die Pflanzen wandeln ja CO2 um, sie brauchen es, aber wenn man grosse Flächen Wald und auch Regenwald rodet und dann dort anderes drauf baut das CO2 produziert, dann fehlen diese Pflanzen um das CO2 umzuwandeln.
Natürlich braucht der Mensch Platz zum Wohnen und Arbeiten sowie auch um Gemüse und Obst anzubauen, aber eben, was wirklich dran Schuld ist das lässt sich so einfach nicht herausfinden.
Ausser man würde 2 Gefässe nehmen und in beide einen gleich grossen Eiswürfeln zur selben Zeit reintun das gleichlange und bei gleicher Temperatur war und die beiden Gefässe dann Luftdicht verschliessen. Man füllt nun das eine mit dem CO2 und das andere mit der gleichen Menge Methan, was schneller schmilzt ist eher der verursacher. Aber jetzt gibts wieder ein Widerspruch, um es genau zu vergleichen müsste man den Anteil anpassen, also soviel CO2 nehmen wie es Anteilmässig dem Methan passt was in der Erdatmosphäre vorhanden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2012)

Diese Woche sind übrigens erste Infos aus dem Workgroup1 (wissenschaftliche Grundlagen) Bericht des kommenden IPCC-Reports geleakt - und zwar die Entwurfsfassung, bevor Politiker all die Fakten rausstreichen durften, die ihnen zu unbequem sind:

Bericht des UN-Weltklimarats: Apokalypse auf Akademisch - taz.de

Fazit:
- ihr hochheiliges (und zu hoch gesetzes) 2-Grad-Ziel wird die Menschheit genau in dem Maße erreichen, wie sie versucht hat, etwas dafür zu tun: Überhaupt nicht
- die bislang erfolgte Erwärmung liegt über den bisherigen Erwartungen (= über den Standardszenarien, die -von Politikern?- so angesetzt wurden, dass die Bemühungen im Bereich Klimaschutz sich relativ zur Wirtschaftsleistung mindestens so stark steigern, wie in den Anfängen)
- das gleiche gilt analog auch für den Meeresspiegelanstieg (+50% gegenüber dem letzten IPCC)
- tauende Permafrostböden und einige andere Landschaften werden im Zuge der Erwärmung mehr Klimagase freisetzen und so die Wirkung der menschlichen Emissionen ver-X-fachen
- Einziger Pluspunkt: Die Verschiebung der Niederschlagsmuster hat sich als weniger stark herausgestellt. Aber die Ausmaße von Wetterextremen nehmen trotzdem zu.


Gratulation an _Homo sapiens_. Soviel Veränderung haben natürliche Prozesse bislang nur 10.000 mal größeren Zeiträumen hinbekommen.


----------



## Uter (23. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ihr hochheiliges (und zu hoch gesetzes) 2-Grad-Ziel wird die Menschheit genau in dem Maße erreichen, wie sie versucht hat, etwas dafür zu tun: Überhaupt nicht


Überraschung. 
Wurde für dieses völlig utopische Ziel eigentlich irgendwas größeres gemacht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - die bislang erfolgte Erwärmung liegt über den bisherigen Erwartungen (= über den Standardszenarien, die -von Politikern?- so angesetzt wurden, dass die Bemühungen im Bereich Klimaschutz sich relativ zur Wirtschaftsleistung mindestens so stark steigern, wie in den Anfängen)
> - das gleiche gilt analog auch für den  Meeresspiegelanstieg (+50% gegenüber dem letzten IPCC)


Dass die Politik die Ereignisse schönredet sollte bekannt sein, deshalb sind die Korrekturen nach oben abzusehen gewesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - tauende Permafrostböden und einige andere Landschaften werden im Zuge der Erwärmung mehr Klimagase freisetzen und so die Wirkung der menschlichen Emissionen ver-X-fachen


Die Böden setzten im Vergleich zum Menschen schon heute ein vielfaches an fossilem CO2 frei (in dem Bericht geht es um nicht fossiles CO2, dabei bleibt völlig außen vor, dass in anderen Regionen neue Wälder entstehen könnten und ohne großen Einfluss der Menschen auch werden). Die angebenen Werte sind in soweit fraglich, dass es einfach zu viele Rückkopplungen gibt, die man noch nicht ansatzweise überschauen kann. So sind Ozeane CO2-Senken. Wie viel mehr CO2 sie genau speichern, wenn mehr im Wasser gelöst ist, weiß wohl niemand sicher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Einziger Pluspunkt: Die Verschiebung der Niederschlagsmuster hat sich als weniger stark herausgestellt. Aber die Ausmaße von Wetterextremen nehmen trotzdem zu.


Trotzdem bleibt die Desertifikation eins der Hauptprobleme der Menschheit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soviel Veränderung haben natürliche Prozesse bislang nur 10.000 mal größeren Zeiträumen hinbekommen.


 Quelle?

Allgemein:
Ich halte die IPCCC für fragwürdig. Einerseits stehen sie ständig unter dem Druck der Politik, andererseits geht es v.a. um Meteorologie. Sie sammelt aktuelle Messdaten und will aus ihnen auf die nächsten Jahre schließen. Die längerfristige Vergangenheit bleibt nahezu völlig außen vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Überraschung.
> Wurde für dieses völlig utopische Ziel eigentlich irgendwas größeres gemacht?



Da "heiße Luft produzieren" eher die gegenteilige Wirkung hat: Meines Wissens nach nicht.



> Dass die Politik die Ereignisse schönredet sollte bekannt sein, deshalb sind die Korrekturen nach oben abzusehen gewesen.



Meine Erwartungen wurden sicherlich erfüllt - aber die Mehrheit der Leute, die mir begenen, gerade auch hier im Forum, scheinen das optimistische Standard-Szenario der IPCC-Berichte immer noch als Worst-Case anzusehen und auf "eigentlich tut sich gar nichts" zu hoffen.



> Die Böden setzten im Vergleich zum Menschen schon heute ein vielfaches an fossilem CO2 frei (in dem Bericht geht es um nicht fossiles CO2, dabei bleibt völlig außen vor, dass in anderen Regionen neue Wälder entstehen könnten und ohne großen Einfluss der Menschen auch werden).



Mir wären keine nenneswerten Gebiete der Welt, wo es ohne menschliches Einwirken zu großer Netto-Freisetzung von im Boden gespeicherten Klimagasen kommt. Durch Urbarmachung werden natürlich große Mengen freigesetzt (afaik aber nicht ein "vielfaches" der sonstigen Emissionen, als ich vor ein paar Jahren das letzte Mal etwas dazu gelesen habe, waren es ca. 20-25%, die auf den Boden als solches entfielen), aber das zählt bei den anthropogenen Emissionen mit rein.



> Die angebenen Werte sind in soweit fraglich, dass es einfach zu viele Rückkopplungen gibt, die man noch nicht ansatzweise überschauen kann. So sind Ozeane CO2-Senken. Wie viel mehr CO2 sie genau speichern, wenn mehr im Wasser gelöst ist, weiß wohl niemand sicher.



Ich weiß nicht, welche Werte du im einzelnen meinst (die von mir angegebene Quelle greift ja nur Bruchstücke aus zugespielten Informationen auf) und ich weiß auch nicht, was du als "nicht sicher" bezeichnest (mehr als 95% gibts eh nicht...). Aber die CO2 Aufnahmefähigkeit der Ozeane ist sehr gut abschätzbar, da sie direkt von bereits seit langem untersuchten bzw. konstanten Parametern abhängt:
Die reine Aufnahme von CO2 ist physikalischer Diffusionsprozess an der Wasseroberfläche und somit über Stoffeigenschaften exakt berechenbar, die Speicherung im Meerwasser selbst ist ein pH-abhängiger chemischer Prozess, der seit Jahrzehnten exakt bekannt ist und die mittelfristige Entfernung aus dem Kohlenstoffkreislauf von (oberem) Ozean und Athmosphäre kann nur über biogene Sedimentation erfolgen. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich wo Sedimente bilden ist ein Aspekt, den die Geowissenschaften ebenfalls schon lange vor größerer Klimaforschung untersucht haben und der Eintrag von organischem Material aus den oberen Wasserschichten in die Tiefsee wurde von Biologen in Zusammenhang mit Nahrungsnetzen ebenso erforscht, wie der Nährstoffgehalt der Ausgangsmaterialien. Die einzigen Informationen, die man zusätzlich noch braucht, um die CO2-Aufnahmerate des Ozeans vorherzusagen, sind etwaige Veränderungen in der Zusammensetzung der sedimentierenden Partikel (das wurde in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten abschließend ermittelt und ist bekannt) und wie sich die Bildungsrate bei steigender Temperatur und CO2-Konzentration verändert.
Letzteres ist in der Tat noch Thema von sehr vielen laufenden Forschungsarbeiten, aber eine Aussage ist diesen allen bereits gemein: Ein saurer, heißerer Ozean wird definitiv nicht mehr CO2 aufnehmen können. Die Frage ist nur noch, wie schnell die Aufnahmerate abnehmen wird.



> Quelle?



(Zu) Grobe Abschätzung meinerseits anhand der CO2-Entwicklung der letzten ~0,5 Millionen Jahre, soweit bekannt (die davor könnten wir zeitlich auch gar nicht so genau zuordnen, dass wir wesentlich schnellere Schwankungen zweifelsfrei mit einer Zahl versehen könnten). Vielleicht ein bißchen zu grob, aber auch wenn man ein paar Nullen streicht - verdammt viel zu viel bleibt verdammt viel zu viel. Und in z.B. den letzten 60 Jahren haben wir den CO2 Gehalt der Athmosphäre um ca. 80 ppm gesteigert. Beim "raschen" Temperaturanstieg am Ende der Eiszeit vor 150.000 Jahren hatte die schnellste des Phase des CO2-Anstieges eine vergleichbare Größe - verteilte diese aber über 6.000 Jahre.
Und wir haben gerade erst angefangen. Für das 2 Grad Ziel waren afaik 450 ppm als Maximum gesetzt, also 240 ppm in 150 Jahren. Die Daten des Wostok-Kerns überspannen überhaupt nur einen Bereich von 120 ppm und zwischen Höchst- und Tiefstpunkt liegen um die 30.000 Jahre. 
Wenn ich die Meeresspiegelanstiegsangaben aus der Taz (50-100 cm) mit den Szenarien des AR4 vergleiche, entsprechen wir aktuell aber bestenfalls dem Worst-Case Szenario mit 850 - 1100 ppm bis 2100. Das wären Werte, die seit mindestens 100 Millionen, vielleicht auch 300 Millionen Jahren nicht mehr erreicht worden sind und eine Änderungsrate, die -je nach Modell- seit der Existenz von Landpflanzen noch nie oder nur über Zeiträume von mindestens 15-20 Millionen Jahren erreicht wurden.



> Allgemein:
> Ich halte die IPCCC für fragwürdig. Einerseits stehen sie ständig unter dem Druck der Politik, andererseits geht es v.a. um Meteorologie. Sie sammelt aktuelle Messdaten und will aus ihnen auf die nächsten Jahre schließen. Die längerfristige Vergangenheit bleibt nahezu völlig außen vor.


 
Der Druck von der Politik ist sicherlich ein Problem - so hinken die Ergebnisse in ihrer Brisanz halt 10-15 Jahre hinter dem Stand der Forschung hinterher und die Vermittlung in den Medien macht es nicht besser. Deswegen hat die ""Theorie"" vom anthropogenen Klimawandel heute beim Wähler in etwa die Akzeptanz erreicht, die sie bei Wissenschaftlern Anfang der 90er hatte.
Aber die Konzentration auf Meteorologie bzw. der anhängenen Klimaforschung (die mit Wetter ja nichts mehr zu tun hat), die ist für WG1 aber durchaus angemessen. Es geht nun einmal um die Projektion von Faktoren, die überhaupt erst seit 200 Jahren, größtenteils aber erst seit 50-100 Jahren existieren. Für diese Zeiträume liegen meteorologische Messergebnisse vor, anhand derer man die Wirkung beurteilen kann - da braucht man sich nicht auf die vergleichsweise ungenauen Proxies der Paläoklimatologen zu Verlassen. Diese finden erst dann Beachtung, wenn es darum geht, mögliche starke Feedbacks und deren Schwellenwerte zu finden. Aber genau diesen Bereich gar nicht erst zu erreichen ist nun einmal das Hauptaugenmerk der Arbeit des IPCC. Schwarz genug sieht die Zukunft auch so schon aus.


----------



## Uter (24. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wären keine nenneswerten Gebiete der Welt, wo es ohne menschliches Einwirken zu großer Netto-Freisetzung von im Boden gespeicherten Klimagasen kommt.


"Boden" zu schreiben war stark vereinfacht. Alles organische C, das sedimentiert wird, kann auch wieder an die Oberfläche treten - nicht nur durch menschliche Bohrungen nach Öl und Gas. Konkret geht es z.B. um Gesteinsaufschlüsse, die auf relativ kleiner Fläche auch mal so viel CO2 abgeben können wie eine kleine Stadt. Soetwas findet man auf der ganzen Erde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die reine Aufnahme von CO2 ist physikalischer Diffusionsprozess an der Wasseroberfläche und somit über Stoffeigenschaften exakt berechenbar, die Speicherung im Meerwasser selbst ist ein pH-abhängiger chemischer Prozess, der seit Jahrzehnten exakt bekannt ist und die mittelfristige Entfernung aus dem Kohlenstoffkreislauf von (oberem) Ozean und Athmosphäre kann nur über biogene Sedimentation erfolgen. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich wo Sedimente bilden ist ein Aspekt, den die Geowissenschaften ebenfalls schon lange vor größerer Klimaforschung untersucht haben und der Eintrag von organischem Material aus den oberen Wasserschichten in die Tiefsee wurde von Biologen in Zusammenhang mit Nahrungsnetzen ebenso erforscht, wie der Nährstoffgehalt der Ausgangsmaterialien. Die einzigen Informationen, die man zusätzlich noch braucht, um die CO2-Aufnahmerate des Ozeans vorherzusagen, sind etwaige Veränderungen in der Zusammensetzung der sedimentierenden Partikel (das wurde in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten abschließend ermittelt und ist bekannt) und wie sich die Bildungsrate bei steigender Temperatur und CO2-Konzentration verändert.
> Letzteres ist in der Tat noch Thema von sehr vielen laufenden Forschungsarbeiten, aber eine Aussage ist diesen allen bereits gemein: Ein saurer, heißerer Ozean wird definitiv nicht mehr CO2 aufnehmen können. Die Frage ist nur noch, wie schnell die Aufnahmerate abnehmen wird.


Dazu kommt, dass das glöste CO2 ab einer gewissen Tiefe in Kalziumkarbonat umgewandelt wird, was wiederum konzentrations-, pH-, druck- und temperaturabhängig ist. Laut Wiki ist der pH-Wert der Ozeane bei der Steigerung von ~ 300 auf < 400ppm CO2 in der Atmosphäre um ~ 20% weniger gesunken als erwartet. Das ist ja auch nicht die einzige Rückkopplung. Man kann solche kompelxe Vorgänge nicht abschätzen, deshalb kann ich über eine Vorhersage über 300 Jahre aufgrund der Daten von ~ 50 Jahren nur den Kopf schütteln. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Zu) Grobe Abschätzung meinerseits anhand der CO2-Entwicklung der letzten ~0,5 Millionen Jahre, soweit bekannt (die davor könnten wir zeitlich auch gar nicht so genau zuordnen, dass wir wesentlich schnellere Schwankungen zweifelsfrei mit einer Zahl versehen könnten). Vielleicht ein bißchen zu grob, aber auch wenn man ein paar Nullen streicht - verdammt viel zu viel bleibt verdammt viel zu viel. Und in z.B. den letzten 60 Jahren haben wir den CO2 Gehalt der Athmosphäre um ca. 80 ppm gesteigert. Beim "raschen" Temperaturanstieg am Ende der Eiszeit vor 150.000 Jahren hatte die schnellste des Phase des CO2-Anstieges eine vergleichbare Größe - verteilte diese aber über 6.000 Jahre.


Das Problem:
Umso weiter man zurück geht desto ungenauer kann man Temp. und CO2 messen. Außerdem kann man keine solchen schnellen Schwankungen mehr feststellen. Persönliche Abschätzungen aufgrund der letzten halbwegs vergleichbaren Situation in der Erdgeschichte sind ungenügend.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wir haben gerade erst angefangen. Für das 2 Grad Ziel waren afaik 450 ppm als Maximum gesetzt, also 240 ppm in 150 Jahren. Die Daten des Wostok-Kerns überspannen überhaupt nur einen Bereich von 120 ppm und zwischen Höchst- und Tiefstpunkt liegen um die 30.000 Jahre.


Sicher, dass eine Steigerung um 450ppm gemeint war und nicht 450ppm als Maximalwert? Eine Steigerung um > 100%, die nur in 2K resultieren halte ich für abwegig. Genauso abwegig ist es eine Grenze festzulegen, die nicht ansatzweise einhaltbar ist (vermutlich selbst wenn wir wieder zu Jägern und Sammlern werden würden).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Meeresspiegelanstiegsangaben aus der Taz (50-100 cm) mit den Szenarien des AR4 vergleiche, entsprechen wir aktuell aber bestenfalls dem Worst-Case Szenario mit 850 - 1100 ppm bis 2100.


Eine fast 400% Steigerung der absoluten CO2-Menge in der Atmosphäre in knapp über 100 Jahren? Das halte ich nun wirklich für unrealistisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die Konzentration auf Meteorologie bzw. der anhängenen Klimaforschung (die mit Wetter ja nichts mehr zu tun hat), die ist für WG1 aber durchaus angemessen. Es geht nun einmal um die Projektion von Faktoren, die überhaupt erst seit 200 Jahren, größtenteils aber erst seit 50-100 Jahren existieren. Für diese Zeiträume liegen meteorologische Messergebnisse vor, anhand derer man die Wirkung beurteilen kann - da braucht man sich nicht auf die vergleichsweise ungenauen Proxies der Paläoklimatologen zu Verlassen. Diese finden erst dann Beachtung, wenn es darum geht, mögliche starke Feedbacks und deren Schwellenwerte zu finden. Aber genau diesen Bereich gar nicht erst zu erreichen ist nun einmal das Hauptaugenmerk der Arbeit des IPCC. Schwarz genug sieht die Zukunft auch so schon aus.


 Die Frage ist nicht: "Wie stark stieg der CO2-Gehalt in den letzten 50 Jahren und was passiert, wenn er mit gleichbleibender Entwicklung der Menschheit 300 Jahre so weiter steigt?", sondern, "Welchen Anteil daran hat die Menschheit und wie geht es weiter unter Berücksichtigung der Änderungen durch die geänderte Temperatur bzw. CO2-Gehalt? Sind andere Faktoren wichtiger? Wie kann man diese eindämmen?"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> "Boden" zu schreiben war stark vereinfacht. Alles organische C, das sedimentiert wird, kann auch wieder an die Oberfläche treten - nicht nur durch menschliche Bohrungen nach Öl und Gas. Konkret geht es z.B. um Gesteinsaufschlüsse, die auf relativ kleiner Fläche auch mal so viel CO2 abgeben können wie eine kleine Stadt. Soetwas findet man auf der ganzen Erde.



Aber nicht in plötzlich von sich aus ansteigendem Maße.
Und kleine Städte gibt es sehr, sehr viele auf der Erde.



> Dazu kommt, dass das glöste CO2 ab einer gewissen Tiefe in Kalziumkarbonat umgewandelt wird, was wiederum konzentrations-, pH-, druck- und temperaturabhängig ist.




Wie schon der Name sagt, kann CO2 im freien Wasser nicht in CaCO3 umgewandelt werden. Es gibt (in jeder Tiefe) das stink normale Gleichgewicht zwischen gelöstem CO2 (wenig), disoziierter Kohlensäure (etwas mehr), Hydrogencarbonat (derzeit der Hauptpunkt) und gelöstem Carbonat vor, wobei die Verhältnisse jeweils mit dem pH-Wert gekoppelt sind (siehe Bjerrum-Plot)
Die Ausfällung zu z.B. Kalziumcarbonat klappt nur, wenn du Kalzium in rauhen Mengen zur Verfügung hast - also nur in Interaktion mit dem Meeresboden, nicht in der freien Wassersäule. Das ist letztlich auch der Prozess, der über Jahrmillionen alzu starke Ansteige der CO2-Konzentration verhindert hat. Problem: Du musst die beiden in Kontakt bringen und die globale Tiefenzirkulation hat eine Umwälzzeit von über 4000 Jahren. Würden wir unsere Emissionen über derartige Zeiträume strecken, hätten wir einen Gleichgewichtszustand. Aber in den Zeiträumen, in denen die Menschheit agiert, ist die Menge des absinkenden (CO2 reichen) und des aufsteigenden (etwas CO2-ärmeren) Wassers aber recht begrenzt. Der größte Teil der Ozeanoberfläche wird auch in 100 Jahren noch von Wasser gebildet, das bereits heute an der Oberfläche ist. Und das kann in diesem Zeitraum nur eine beschränkte Menge CO2 aufnehmen.



> Laut Wiki ist der pH-Wert der Ozeane bei der Steigerung von ~ 300 auf < 400ppm CO2 in der Atmosphäre um ~ 20% weniger gesunken als erwartet.



Hast du mal einen Link? Ich finde diese Angabe weder auf der deutschen noch der englischen Wikipedia.



> Das ist ja auch nicht die einzige Rückkopplung. Man kann solche kompelxe Vorgänge nicht abschätzen, deshalb kann ich über eine Vorhersage über 300 Jahre aufgrund der Daten von ~ 50 Jahren nur den Kopf schütteln.



Die Vorhersagen sind quasi immer "unter Vorbehalt noch unbekannter Rückkopplungen". Je weiter man sich vom ist-Zustand entfernt, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass weitere Faktoren Einfluss nehmen. Das ist aber auch unerheblich für die Handlungskonsequenzen, die man aus den Ergebnissen ziehen sollte, denn Änderungen, die so stark sind, dass wir deren Auswirkungen nur noch grob abschätzen können, sind so oder so verdammt wenig wünschenswert.




> Das Problem:
> Umso weiter man zurück geht desto ungenauer kann man Temp. und CO2 messen. Außerdem kann man keine solchen schnellen Schwankungen mehr feststellen. Persönliche Abschätzungen aufgrund der letzten halbwegs vergleichbaren Situation in der Erdgeschichte sind ungenügend.



Bohrkernmessungen sind, je nach Qualität, aufs Jahr genau. Die Qualität nimmt mit zunehmendem Alter zwar ab, aber um Jahrhunderte andauernde Abweichungen zu dedektieren, reicht eine Präzision von einigen Jahrzehnten mehr als aus. Und derartige Messungen liegen uns für beinahe eine halbe Millionen Jahre vor. Ich weiß nicht, was für dich "ungenügend" ist - aber mir persönlich reicht die Information, dass unsere ohnehin gnadenlos überstresste Biosphäre auf Zustände zusteuert, die schwerwiegender sind, als die Veränderungen der letzten vier glacialen Zyklen zusammen.



> Sicher, dass eine Steigerung um 450ppm gemeint war und nicht 450ppm als Maximalwert?



Natürlich "auf 450 ppm". Allerdings habe ich im nächsten Satz einen Tippfehler: 450 ppm sind natürlich nicht 240, sondern 140 ppm über dem Niveau Mitte des 20. Jhd.




> Eine Steigerung um > 100%, die nur in 2K resultieren halte ich für abwegig. Genauso abwegig ist es eine Grenze festzulegen, die nicht ansatzweise einhaltbar ist (vermutlich selbst wenn wir wieder zu Jägern und Sammlern werden würden).



Umm - kein einziges der IPCC-Szenarien sieht eine Rückkehr zu "Jäger und Sammlern" vor. Kein einziges sieht auch nur ein Schrumpfen der Wirtschaft vor. +2K war afaik das B2-Szenario:


> B2
> 
> The B2 scenarios are of a world more divided, but more ecologically friendly. The B2 scenarios are characterized by:
> Continuously increasing population, but at a slower rate than in A2.
> ...



Oder in kurz: Weiteres Wachstum sowohl bei Bevölkerung als auch Lebensstandard, keine großen globalen Aktionen, aber es gibt sich wenigstens jeder bei sich Mühe, alles halbwegs vernünftig zu machen.
Das hätte schon gereicht - aber wieso sollte man sich überhaupt irgendwelche Mühe geben.



> Eine fast 400% Steigerung der absoluten CO2-Menge in der Atmosphäre in knapp über 100 Jahren? Das halte ich nun wirklich für unrealistisch.



Tjo. Das mag deine Einschätzung sein.
Aber erstmal sind das nicht "400% in knapp über 100 Jahren", sondern 300% in 300 Jahren und zweitens ist eine Vervierfachung der vorindustriellen 280 ppm = ~580 Gt durchaus realistisch, wenn man 900 Gt C in Form Kohle, 150 Gt in Form von Öl und 105 Gt in normalen und weitere 500 Gt in unkonventionellen (aber zum Teil schon genutzten) Erdgaslagerstätten zur Verfügung hat. Und das beinhaltet noch nicht die >1 Tt in Form von Methandhydraten, an deren Ausbeutung weiterhin geforscht wird oder Emissionen aus veränderter Landnutzung, die -wie bereits erwähnt wurde- einen erheblichen Einfluss haben.
(alle Zahlen aus der englischen Wikipedia)
Technisch machbar sind derartige Werte auf alle Fälle - genauso wie ein 0,5 bis 1 Grad Ziel als technisch machbar galt. Die Frage ist, was die Menschheit von ihren technischen Möglichkeiten auch umsetzt. Und die Antwort darauf war der Anlass für mein jüngstes Wiederaufgreifen dieses Threads...




> Die Frage ist nicht: "Wie stark stieg der CO2-Gehalt in den letzten 50 Jahren und was passiert, wenn er mit gleichbleibender Entwicklung der Menschheit 300 Jahre so weiter steigt?", sondern, "Welchen Anteil daran hat die Menschheit



Diese Frage wurde Mitte der 90er bis Mitte der 0er (je nach dem, wie kritisch man ist), beantwortet und stellt sich nicht mehr.



> und wie geht es weiter unter Berücksichtigung der Änderungen durch die geänderte Temperatur bzw. CO2-Gehalt?



Die Antwort auf diese Frage findet sich am ehesten in den Entscheidungsprozessen der letzten 50-100 Jahre. Und im Gegensatz zu deiner Formulierung beantwortet sie die Wissenschaft nicht mit einer "gleichbleibenden Entwicklung". Das wäre auch schwachsinnig, denn eine gleichbleibende, exponentielle Entwicklung ist rein materialistisch überhaupt nicht machbar - was aber schon vor 50 Jahren zu genüge behandelt wurde.



> Sind andere Faktoren wichtiger? Wie kann man diese eindämmen?"


 
Die Antwort auf die erste Frage ist Bestandteil des IPCC und lautet jedesmal wieder: 
Nicht so wirklich
FCKWs & Co spielen derzeit noch eine gewisse Rolle, aber da hat die Menschheit es ja zum Glück geschafft, etwas gegen zu unternehmen, und Methan ebenfalls. Wendet man die zweite Frage auf Methan an, erhält man aber ohnehin fast die gleichen Antworten, wie für das wichtigere CO2: Weniger Förderung fossiler Brennstoffe, weniger Ausweitung der Intensivlandwirtschaft insbesondere in Urwälder und vor allem weniger Erwärmung.

(falls du der Theorie anhängt, Sonnenfluktuationen wären wichtig: Ebenfalls Nö. Aber das ist eine News aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt)


----------



## Uter (24. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht in plötzlich von sich aus ansteigendem Maße.


Doch, durch vermehrte tektonische Aktivität ist das durchaus möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und kleine Städte gibt es sehr, sehr viele auf der Erde.


Trotzdem geben solche Aufschlüsse mehr CO2 ab. Das würde sich auch teilweise sehr leicht eindämmen lassen. In diesem konkreten Bsp. müsste man nur ~ die Fläche eines Fußballfeldes betonieren und schon würde man sehr viel CO2 im Boden belassen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie schon der Name sagt, kann CO2 im freien Wasser nicht in CaCO3 umgewandelt werden. Es gibt (in jeder Tiefe) das stink normale Gleichgewicht zwischen gelöstem CO2 (wenig), disoziierter Kohlensäure (etwas mehr), Hydrogencarbonat (derzeit der Hauptpunkt) und gelöstem Carbonat vor, wobei die Verhältnisse jeweils mit dem pH-Wert gekoppelt sind (siehe Bjerrum-Plot)
> Die Ausfällung zu z.B. Kalziumcarbonat klappt nur, wenn du Kalzium in rauhen Mengen zur Verfügung hast - also nur in Interaktion mit dem Meeresboden, nicht in der freien Wassersäule. Das ist letztlich auch der Prozess, der über Jahrmillionen alzu starke Ansteige der CO2-Konzentration verhindert hat. Problem: Du musst die beiden in Kontakt bringen und die globale Tiefenzirkulation hat eine Umwälzzeit von über 4000 Jahren. Würden wir unsere Emissionen über derartige Zeiträume strecken, hätten wir einen Gleichgewichtszustand. Aber in den Zeiträumen, in denen die Menschheit agiert, ist die Menge des absinkenden (CO2 reichen) und des aufsteigenden (etwas CO2-ärmeren) Wassers aber recht begrenzt. Der größte Teil der Ozeanoberfläche wird auch in 100 Jahren noch von Wasser gebildet, das bereits heute an der Oberfläche ist. Und das kann in diesem Zeitraum nur eine beschränkte Menge CO2 aufnehmen.


Ca ist auch im Wasser gelöst. Wie kommst du auf die 4000 Jahre?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link? Ich finde diese Angabe weder auf der deutschen noch der englischen Wikipedia.


Kohlenstoffsenke
"Durch den vom Menschen verursachten zusätzlichen Ausstoß von  Kohlenstoffdioxid aus der Verbrennung fossiler Kohlenstoffvorräte nimmt  der CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre von ehemals 0,03 % auf nun fast 0,04 % zu. Damit nimmt auch die CO2-Versorgung der Gewässer und Ozeane aus der Luft ungefähr um den Faktor 1,35 zu. Es wird in diesem Zusammenhang eine Versauerung der Meere  festgestellt, die demnach 0,13 pH-Einheiten ausmachen müsste.  Tatsächlich beobachtet man eine Absenkung um durchschnittlich 0,11  pH-Einheiten."



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Vorhersagen sind quasi immer "unter Vorbehalt noch unbekannter Rückkopplungen". Je weiter man sich vom ist-Zustand entfernt, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass weitere Faktoren Einfluss nehmen. Das ist aber auch unerheblich für die Handlungskonsequenzen, die man aus den Ergebnissen ziehen sollte, denn Änderungen, die so stark sind, dass wir deren Auswirkungen nur noch grob abschätzen können, sind so oder so verdammt wenig wünschenswert.


Wünschenswert? Sicher nicht.
Verhinderbar? Sicher nicht.
Verlangsambar? Sicher. Die Frage hier ist wie sehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bohrkernmessungen sind, je nach Qualität, aufs Jahr genau. Die Qualität nimmt mit zunehmendem Alter zwar ab, aber um Jahrhunderte andauernde Abweichungen zu dedektieren, reicht eine Präzision von einigen Jahrzehnten mehr als aus. Und derartige Messungen liegen uns für beinahe eine halbe Millionen Jahre vor. Ich weiß nicht, was für dich "ungenügend" ist - aber mir persönlich reicht die Information, dass unsere ohnehin gnadenlos überstresste Biosphäre auf Zustände zusteuert, die schwerwiegender sind, als die Veränderungen der letzten vier glacialen Zyklen zusammen.


Wenn er nicht schwerwiegender wär, dann hätten die Menschen gar keinen Einfluss auf ihn. Was passieren wird weiß niemad, wir wissen nichtmal ob sich die Erde grundsätzlich ändert, also aus der Zeit der zyklischen Eiszeiten heraussteuert oder nur eine Eiszeit endet und der Mensch etwas eigenes einleitet. Um das zu unterscheiden reicht dieser Zeitraum eben nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich "auf 450 ppm". Allerdings habe ich im nächsten Satz einen Tippfehler: 450 ppm sind natürlich nicht 240, sondern 140 ppm über dem Niveau Mitte des 20. Jhd.


Als das 2-Grad-Ziel entstand war man schon bei 380-390ppm, damit sind es nur noch 60-70ppm die die Konzentration steigen dürfte. Unrealistischer geht es nicht mehr, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Konzentration ja auch ohne den Menschen steigt und vermutlich auch ohne ihn eher früher als später diesen Wert erreicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hätte schon gereicht - aber wieso sollte man sich überhaupt irgendwelche Mühe geben.


Ja, so wie aktuell kommt man natürlich zu nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber erstmal sind das nicht "400% in knapp über 100 Jahren", sondern 300% in 300 Jahren [...]


Wie kommst du auf die 300 Jahre? Es gehts doch noch um 2100, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und zweitens ist eine Vervierfachung der vorindustriellen 280 ppm = ~580 Gt durchaus realistisch, wenn man 900 Gt C in Form Kohle, 150 Gt in Form von Öl und 105 Gt in normalen und weitere 500 Gt in unkonventionellen (aber zum Teil schon genutzten) Erdgaslagerstätten zur Verfügung hat. Und das beinhaltet noch nicht die >1 Tt in Form von Methandhydraten, an deren Ausbeutung weiterhin geforscht wird oder Emissionen aus veränderter Landnutzung, die -wie bereits erwähnt wurde- einen erheblichen Einfluss haben.
> (alle Zahlen aus der englischen Wikipedia)
> Technisch machbar sind derartige Werte auf alle Fälle - genauso wie ein 0,5 bis 1 Grad Ziel als technisch machbar galt. Die Frage ist, was die Menschheit von ihren technischen Möglichkeiten auch umsetzt. Und die Antwort darauf war der Anlass für mein jüngstes Wiederaufgreifen dieses Threads...


Du gehst also davon aus, dass alle aktuellen fossilen Brennstoffe genutzt werden?
Das müsste man natürlich durchrechnen, auf wie viel CO2 man dann genau kommt weiß ich nicht, man weiß ja auch noch nichtmal genau wie groß die Vorräte sind. Spontan hätte ich weniger vermutet, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Großteil der einfach zugänglichen Energieträger schon genutzt wurden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Frage wurde Mitte der 90er bis Mitte der 0er (je nach dem, wie kritisch man ist), beantwortet und stellt sich nicht mehr.


Ich kenn keine Studie, die belegt, wie groß genau der Anteil des anthropogenen CO2 an der aktuellen Erwärmung ist. Fakt ist, dass CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist und Fakt ist, dass Menschen CO2 erzeugen, wie genau alles zusammenhängt ist fraglich. Außerdem weiß man nicht welche Handlungen wie viel Einfluss haben. Ist das Verbrennen von fossilen Energieträgern schlimmer als das Abholzen von Wäldern? Letteres ist deutlich einfacher zu vermeiden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die erste Frage ist Bestandteil des IPCC und lautet jedesmal wieder:
> Nicht so wirklich
> FCKWs & Co spielen derzeit noch eine gewisse Rolle, aber da hat die Menschheit es ja zum Glück geschafft, etwas gegen zu unternehmen, und Methan ebenfalls. Wendet man die zweite Frage auf Methan an, erhält man aber ohnehin fast die gleichen Antworten, wie für das wichtigere CO2: Weniger Förderung fossiler Brennstoffe, weniger Ausweitung der Intensivlandwirtschaft insbesondere in Urwälder und vor allem weniger Erwärmung.


Methan ebenfalls? Es ist weniger als CO2, dafür aber auch das stärkere Treibhausgas. 
Die Antworten sind nicht gleich. Bei Methan steht die Umstrukturierung der Landwirtschaft deutlich im Vordergrund. Das halte ich auch für den deutlich sinnvolleren Ansatzpunkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (falls du der Theorie anhängt, Sonnenfluktuationen wären wichtig: Ebenfalls Nö. Aber das ist eine News aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt)


 Nö, das ist klar.


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2012)

Dieser Prozess ist eh nicht mehr aufzuhalten.

Sorry, für alle Idealisten, welche denken, wir retten das Klima mit Windrädern und Solarzellen.

Ihr könnt ja hier mal reinschauen Startseite - ZDF Mediathek".

Auf Eure Meinung bin ich gespannt.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2012)

Er ist eh normal, da wir aktuell in einer Eiszeit leben. Beide Pole sind ganzjährig mit Eis bedeckt.
Außer heißt Grönland wohl kaum Grünland, weil dort nur Schnee liegt. Zu der Zeit wo die Wikinger es entdeckt muss es wärmer gewesen sein.

Also hat der Mensch höchsten eine kleinen Anteil daran.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Er ist eh normal, da wir aktuell in einer Eiszeit leben. Beide Pole sind ganzjährig mit Eis bedeckt.
> Außer heißt Grönland wohl kaum Grünland, weil dort nur Schnee liegt. Zu der Zeit wo die Wikinger es entdeckt muss es wärmer gewesen sein.


 
Nur weil es Grünland heißt, heißt es aber nicht dass es immer grün war.
Die Wikinger oder wer auch immer hat nur die Küste gesehen und gesagt dass es grün ist., Ich bezweifel dass sie die gesamte Insel erkundet haben.
Genauso nannte Columbus die amerikanischen Ureinwohner Indianer weil er dachte dass er in Indien ist.


----------



## Uter (25. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Er ist eh normal, da wir aktuell in einer Eiszeit leben. Beide Pole sind ganzjährig mit Eis bedeckt.
> Außer heißt Grönland wohl kaum Grünland, weil dort nur Schnee liegt. Zu der Zeit wo die Wikinger es entdeckt muss es wärmer gewesen sein.
> 
> Also hat der Mensch höchsten eine kleinen Anteil daran.


 Wie willst du von den ersten Fakten auf den letzten Satz schließen? Nur weil es schon immer Klimaschwankungen gab heißt das nicht, dass die aktellen Schwankungen normal sind. Wie groß der Anteil des Menschen ist oder genauer, welchen Anteil welche Handlung der Menschen hat, das ist die Frage.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Wikinger oder wer auch immer hat nur die Küste gesehen und gesagt dass es grün ist., Ich bezweifel dass sie die gesamte Insel erkundet haben.


 Nein, die Wikinger haben Grönland besiedelt, es ist also nicht so, dass sie dort nur kurz ihre Vorräte aufgefüllt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Doch, durch vermehrte tektonische Aktivität ist das durchaus möglich.



Es geht aber nicht um "möglich", es geht um "geschieht derzeit ja/nein".



> Ca ist auch im Wasser gelöst.



Aber eben nicht in dem Maße, wie es HCO3- Ionen gibt - darum gehts ja.




> Wie kommst du auf die 4000 Jahre?



Das ist so die Standardangabe (Bücher, Dokus, Vorlesungen - nur Wiki schweigt sich gerade aus), wenn es um die Dauer der globalen Umwälzung geht, also ein kompletter, durchschnittlicher Umlauf von der Tiefenwasserbildung im Nordatlantik, den Tiefseeströmungen folgend, durchschnittliches Upwelling-Gebiet (da gibts natürlich welche, die deutlich näher sind und welche die deutlich weiter weg sind) und der Rückweg an der Oberfläche mit der durchschnittlichen Zahl Ehrenrunden in den großen windbasierten Kreisläufen.



> Kohlenstoffsenke
> "Durch den vom Menschen verursachten zusätzlichen Ausstoß von  Kohlenstoffdioxid aus der Verbrennung fossiler Kohlenstoffvorräte nimmt  der CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre von ehemals 0,03 % auf nun fast 0,04 % zu. Damit nimmt auch die CO2-Versorgung der Gewässer und Ozeane aus der Luft ungefähr um den Faktor 1,35 zu. Es wird in diesem Zusammenhang eine Versauerung der Meere  festgestellt, die demnach 0,13 pH-Einheiten ausmachen müsste.  Tatsächlich beobachtet man eine Absenkung um durchschnittlich 0,11  pH-Einheiten."



Hmm - keinerlei Quelle angegeben und der Diskussionsseite nach ist zumindest einer der Wiki-Autoren der Meinung, dass diese Steigerung direkt aus dem Anstieg des athmosphärischen CO2s folgen würde. (Was aber vollkommen Banane ist. Selbst im Gleichsgewichtzustand würde ein Anstieg auf einer linearen Skala wie athmosphärisches CO2 in ppm einen anderen Faktor ergeben, als der korrespondierende Anstieg auf einer logarithmischen Skala wie dem pH des Wassers. Einen Gleichgewichtszustand wird die Gesamtheit der Meere aber erst in Jahrtausenden erreichen, bis dahin haben wir einen dynamischen Prozess, in dem Aufnahme- und Verbreitgungsgeschwindigkeiten die entscheidende Rolle spielen. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das 4 gliedrige Carbonatsystem eben auch nicht für jedes aufgenommene CO2 Molekül ein Proton ergibt.)
Auf anderen Seiten (einschließlich der Wikiartikel zur Ozean-Versauerung) oder in wissenschaftlichen Quellen kann ich jedenfalls keine Aussagen in dieser Richtung finden.



> Wünschenswert? Sicher nicht.
> Verhinderbar? Sicher nicht.



Mit der Einstellung: Sicherlich.
Prinzipiell: Sehr wohl.



> Wenn er nicht schwerwiegender wär, dann hätten die Menschen gar keinen Einfluss auf ihn. Was passieren wird weiß niemad, wir wissen nichtmal ob sich die Erde grundsätzlich ändert, also aus der Zeit der zyklischen Eiszeiten heraussteuert oder nur eine Eiszeit endet und der Mensch etwas eigenes einleitet. Um das zu unterscheiden reicht dieser Zeitraum eben nicht.



Wir wissen, dass menschliche Aktivitäten einen massiven Einfluss haben und wir wissen, dass wir auf hochprobelmatische Zustände zusteuern. Ich weiß nicht, wie wichtig es für dich ist, zu wissen, ob die Erde vielleicht zufällig genau in den nächsten Jahrtausenden sich ohne weiteren Anlassen ein bißchen in die gleiche Richtung bewegt hätte. Aber mir persönlich wäre es ziemlich egal. Man untersucht auch nicht bei einem Mordopfer, ob es nicht 30 Jahre später sowieso an Krebs gestorben wäre.



> Als das 2-Grad-Ziel entstand war man schon bei 380-390ppm, damit sind es nur noch 60-70ppm die die Konzentration steigen dürfte. Unrealistischer geht es nicht mehr, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Konzentration ja auch ohne den Menschen steigt und vermutlich auch ohne ihn eher früher als später diesen Wert erreicht.



Im derzeitigen Zustand steigt die Konzentration ohne Einwirken des Menschen noch so gut wie gar nicht an. Und wenn der Natur die Möglichkeit ließe, die Auswirkungen des Menschen auf den Pflanzenbestand der Welt zurückzunehmen, dürfte die Konzentration sogar sinken.



> Wie kommst du auf die 300 Jahre? Es gehts doch noch um 2100, oder?



Es geht um 2100, ja. Aber den Ausgangspunkt kann man sich ja frei wählen: Von ~280 ppm anno 1800 über ~330 ppm anno 1950 bis hin zu ~380 ppm 2000 hatten wir hier schon mehrere Zahlen in Gebrauch. Dem von die formulierten 400% Zuwachs kommt man, selbst bei Annahme von 1100 ppm für 2100, nur nahe, wenn man das vorindustrielle Niveau als Referenz nimmt. Das liegt dann aber eben 300 Jahre vor 2100.



> Du gehst also davon aus, dass alle aktuellen fossilen Brennstoffe genutzt werden?



Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass die Entwicklung der nächsten 80 Jahre von "Die grenzen des Wachstums" denn von den IPCC-Seznarien beschrieben wird und wie hoch die Emissionen der im Jahre 2100 verbleibenden 1-2-3 Milliarden Menschen dann sind, wird man sehen müssen. Aber das Worst-Case-Szenario des 4AR, dass den von der Taz berichteten Meeresspiegelanstiegen am nächsten kommt (es wäre wirklich mal schön, wenn solche Entwürfe nicht von der Politik versteckt werden würden, sondern jeder die Wahrheit einsehen könnte...), das geht von einer maximalen Nutzung fossiler Rohstoffe aus.
Und wenn man sich Nordamerika und Asien anguckt, dann kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das bislang zutrifft. Und sich so schnell auch nicht ändert.



> Das müsste man natürlich durchrechnen, auf wie viel CO2 man dann genau kommt weiß ich nicht, man weiß ja auch noch nichtmal genau wie groß die Vorräte sind. Spontan hätte ich weniger vermutet, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Großteil der einfach zugänglichen Energieträger schon genutzt wurden.



"Einfach" ist in dem Fall natürlich relativ - aber solange die Folgeschäden exportiert werden (ans andere Ende des Globus und in die Zukunft) sind auch die schwerer zugänglichen Energieträger rentabel nutzbar. Obige Rechnung ging jedenfalls von den uns bekannten Vorräten aus (außer im Falle von Methanhydrat. Da ist die flächige Erkundung noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten - aber man ist allerdings mittlerweile recht gut in Vorhersagen, so dass ich den Hochrechnungen glauben würde). Von Gt C in Gt CO2 kommst du dann einfach mit dem Faktor 3,66.



> Ich kenn keine Studie, die belegt, wie groß genau der Anteil des anthropogenen CO2 an der aktuellen Erwärmung ist.



Ich weiß nicht, was du als "Beleg" akzeptieren würdest - aber die von der Menschheit seit der Industrialisierung emittierte Menge CO2 ist mit recht hoher Genaugikeit bekannt und wird afaik nicht einmal von den abstrusesten "Klimaskeptikern" angezweifelt.



> Fakt ist, dass CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist und Fakt ist, dass Menschen CO2 erzeugen, wie genau alles zusammenhängt ist fraglich.



CO2 Freisetzen => CO2 in Athmosphäre => CO2 wirkt als Treibhausgas.
Was ist da fraglich?



> Außerdem weiß man nicht welche Handlungen wie viel Einfluss haben. Ist das Verbrennen von fossilen Energieträgern schlimmer als das Abholzen von Wäldern? Letteres ist deutlich einfacher zu vermeiden.



Man weiß, welcher dieser Mechnismen wieviel CO2 (und andere Treibhausgase) freisetzt und man ist in der Lage, sie in globalem Maßstab gegeneinander aufzurechnen. Als leicht zu vermeiden hat sich bislang keines von beiden herausgestellt.



> Methan ebenfalls? Es ist weniger als CO2, dafür aber auch das stärkere Treibhausgas.



 Was will mir diese Zeile sagen?



> Die Antworten sind nicht gleich. Bei Methan steht die Umstrukturierung der Landwirtschaft deutlich im Vordergrund. Das halte ich auch für den deutlich sinnvolleren Ansatzpunkt.



Die Landwirschtschaft hat auch bei der Vermeidung von CO2 ein enormes Potential. Dass sie hier weniger oft als sinnvoller Ansatzpunkt bezeichnet wird, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund: Den Leuten ist ihr Steak noch wichtiger, als ihr Auto und man ein besseres Gewissen, wenn man einem 3. Welt Bewohner den Strom verweigert, um die eigene Verschwendung zu kompensieren, als wenn er nichts mehr zu essen hat.



> Nö, das ist klar.



Leider immer noch nicht allen...




Threshold schrieb:


> Nur weil es Grünland heißt, heißt es aber nicht dass es immer grün war.
> Die Wikinger oder wer auch immer hat nur die Küste gesehen und gesagt dass es grün ist., Ich bezweifel dass sie die gesamte Insel erkundet haben.


 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Süden Grönlands auch heute grün ist (zumindest im Sommer - aber im Winter ist selbst Bayern gelegentlich weiß) und zunehmend für landwirtschaftliche Nutzung in Betracht gezogen wird.


----------



## Uter (25. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um "möglich", es geht um "geschieht derzeit ja/nein".


Ja, aber zugegebenermaßen ist das schon länger so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht in dem Maße, wie es HCO3- Ionen gibt - darum gehts ja.


Ab einer gewissen Tiefe verschiebt sich das Gleichgewicht extrem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist so die Standardangabe (Bücher, Dokus, Vorlesungen - nur Wiki schweigt sich gerade aus), wenn es um die Dauer der globalen Umwälzung geht, also ein kompletter, durchschnittlicher Umlauf von der Tiefenwasserbildung im Nordatlantik, den Tiefseeströmungen folgend, durchschnittliches Upwelling-Gebiet (da gibts natürlich welche, die deutlich näher sind und welche die deutlich weiter weg sind) und der Rückweg an der Oberfläche mit der durchschnittlichen Zahl Ehrenrunden in den großen windbasierten Kreisläufen.


Sicher, dass der vertikale Ionenaustausch nicht deutlich schneller geht als die globalen Strömungen? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - keinerlei Quelle angegeben und der Diskussionsseite nach ist zumindest einer der Wiki-Autoren der Meinung, dass diese Steigerung direkt aus dem Anstieg des athmosphärischen CO2s folgen würde.


Woraus sonst?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Was aber vollkommen Banane ist. Selbst im Gleichsgewichtzustand würde ein Anstieg auf einer linearen Skala wie athmosphärisches CO2 in ppm einen anderen Faktor ergeben, als der korrespondierende Anstieg auf einer logarithmischen Skala wie dem pH des Wassers. Einen Gleichgewichtszustand wird die Gesamtheit der Meere aber erst in Jahrtausenden erreichen, bis dahin haben wir einen dynamischen Prozess, in dem Aufnahme- und Verbreitgungsgeschwindigkeiten die entscheidende Rolle spielen. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das 4 gliedrige Carbonatsystem eben auch nicht für jedes aufgenommene CO2 Molekül ein Proton ergibt.)


Die fehlenden Angaben sind durchaus ein Problem. Möglich wären die Werte trotzdem, aber nur, wenn alle Faktoren beachtet wurden, was man aber nicht sicher weiß.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung: Sicherlich.
> Prinzipiell: Sehr wohl.


Du meinst also, dass die Menschheit die natürlichen Klimaänderungen verhindern könnte? 
Selbst wenn du "nur" den Einfluss der Menschen verhindern wollen würdest, wie sollte das gehen? Es ist niemals komplett möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir wissen, dass menschliche Aktivitäten einen massiven Einfluss haben und wir wissen, dass wir auf hochprobelmatische Zustände zusteuern. Ich weiß nicht, wie wichtig es für dich ist, zu wissen, ob die Erde vielleicht zufällig genau in den nächsten Jahrtausenden sich ohne weiteren Anlassen ein bißchen in die gleiche Richtung bewegt hätte. Aber mir persönlich wäre es ziemlich egal. Man untersucht auch nicht bei einem Mordopfer, ob es nicht 30 Jahre später sowieso an Krebs gestorben wäre.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass die natürlichen Prozesse deutlich langsamer sein müssen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im derzeitigen Zustand steigt die Konzentration ohne Einwirken des Menschen noch so gut wie gar nicht an. Und wenn der Natur die Möglichkeit ließe, die Auswirkungen des Menschen auf den Pflanzenbestand der Welt zurückzunehmen, dürfte die Konzentration sogar sinken.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Konzentration ohne Einwirken des Menschen nicht steigt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht um 2100, ja. Aber den Ausgangspunkt kann man sich ja frei wählen: Von ~280 ppm anno 1800 über ~330 ppm anno 1950 bis hin zu ~380 ppm 2000 hatten wir hier schon mehrere Zahlen in Gebrauch. Dem von die formulierten 400% Zuwachs kommt man, selbst bei Annahme von 1100 ppm für 2100, nur nahe, wenn man das vorindustrielle Niveau als Referenz nimmt. Das liegt dann aber eben 300 Jahre vor 2100.


Du kannst den Anfangspunkt nicht bel. weit vor den Beginn des Anstieg legen. Sonst könntest du auch sagen, dass sich in den letzten 1000 Jahren nichts außergewöhnliches tut. Selbst wenn die 400% etwas hoch gegriffen waren, dann müsste die Steigerung so hoch sein, dass es höchstens 10-20 Jahre ausmacht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (es wäre wirklich mal schön, wenn solche Entwürfe nicht von der Politik versteckt werden würden, sondern jeder die Wahrheit einsehen könnte...), das geht von einer maximalen Nutzung fossiler Rohstoffe aus.
> Und wenn man sich Nordamerika und Asien anguckt, dann kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das bislang zutrifft. Und sich so schnell auch nicht ändert.


1. Es sind Entwürfe, keine Wahrheiten. Veröffentlichen sollte man sie trotzdem, aber das wurde sie ja auch.
2. Es ändert sich in dem Moment, in dem fossile Energieträger so selten und teuer sind, dass die nicht fossilen günstiger sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Einfach" ist in dem Fall natürlich relativ - aber solange die Folgeschäden exportiert werden (ans andere Ende des Globus und in die Zukunft) sind auch die schwerer zugänglichen Energieträger rentabel nutzbar. Obige Rechnung ging jedenfalls von den uns bekannten Vorräten aus (außer im Falle von Methanhydrat. Da ist die flächige Erkundung noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten - aber man ist allerdings mittlerweile recht gut in Vorhersagen, so dass ich den Hochrechnungen glauben würde). Von Gt C in Gt CO2 kommst du dann einfach mit dem Faktor 3,66.


Man ist noch immer nicht so gut in Vorhersagen von Nutzbaren Mengen, aber das kann natürlich in beide Richtungen abweichen. 
Deine Rechnung geht nur auf, wenn in dieser Zeit kein CO2 ungewandelt/eingelagert wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du als "Beleg" akzeptieren würdest - aber die von der Menschheit seit der Industrialisierung emittierte Menge CO2 ist mit recht hoher Genaugikeit bekannt und wird afaik nicht einmal von den abstrusesten "Klimaskeptikern" angezweifelt.


Und wo ist die genaue Umrechnungsformel in die Temperatur? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> CO2 Freisetzen => CO2 in Athmosphäre => CO2 wirkt als Treibhausgas.
> Was ist da fraglich?


s.o., es ist fraglich wie genau CO2 und Temperaur zusammenhängen und welche Handlung mit wie viel CO2 zusammenhängt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man weiß, welcher dieser Mechnismen wieviel CO2 (und andere Treibhausgase) freisetzt und man ist in der Lage, sie in globalem Maßstab gegeneinander aufzurechnen. Als leicht zu vermeiden hat sich bislang keines von beiden herausgestellt.


Man weiß, wie viel CO2 durch die Rodung von Wäldern entsteht, aber man muss das auch noch mit der nicht mehr eingelagerten Menge CO2 verrechnen und - was noch mehr Einfluss hat - mit der nicht mehr gebundenen Wassermenge. (Wasser ist schließlich das Treibhausgas Nummer 1 und das einzige, welche direkt auch den Meeresspiegel massiv beeinflusst.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was will mir diese Zeile sagen?


Ich will dir damit sagen, dass nach den von dir verlinkten Zahlen und dem von Adi1 verlinkten Video Methan mehr Einfluss auf die Temperaturen hat als CO2. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn wir die Methanemissionen massiv einschränken, dann bringt es deutlich mehr als wenn wir die CO2 Emissionen maximal einschränken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Landwirschtschaft hat auch bei der Vermeidung von CO2 ein enormes Potential. Dass sie hier weniger oft als sinnvoller Ansatzpunkt bezeichnet wird, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund: Den Leuten ist ihr Steak noch wichtiger, als ihr Auto und man ein besseres Gewissen, wenn man einem 3. Welt Bewohner den Strom verweigert, um die eigene Verschwendung zu kompensieren, als wenn er nichts mehr zu essen hat.


 In der Landwitschaft wird aber kein fossiles CO2 freigesetzt, es befindet sich also so oder so im natürlichen Umlauf und hat nur das Problem, dass es durch fehlende Pflanzen nicht mehr gebunden wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der vertikale Ionenaustausch nicht deutlich schneller geht als die globalen Strömungen?



Sehr, sehr sicher. Austauschprozesse zwischen Wasserschichten sind so lahm, dass du den Salzgehalt und selbst die Temperatur (!) nutzen kannst, um festzustellen, wo ein Wasserpaket vor Jahrhunderten das letzte mal an der Oberfläche war.



> Woraus sonst?



Nicht "woraus sonst?", sondern "wie sonst?" - nämlich keineswegs 1:1 linear.



> Die fehlenden Angaben sind durchaus ein Problem. Möglich wären die Werte trotzdem, aber nur, wenn alle Faktoren beachtet wurden, was man aber nicht sicher weiß.



Ich will nicht sagen, dass eine Werte komplett unmöglich sind. Aber das seine Erwartungswerte nicht mit den Beobachtungen übereinstimmen, wird zu 99% daran liegen, dass er keine Ahnung hat - und nicht daran, dass das Carbonat-System nicht vorhersagbar wäre. Das ist es nämlich, in den derzeit vorliegenden Bereichen, sehr wohl. (bei starken Abweichungen wird dann die komplexe biologische Reaktion darauf wichtiger - da läuft, wie gesagt, derzeit die Forschung. Positive Ergebnisse für die Anliegen der Menschheit sind aber kaum zu erwarten)



> Du meinst also, dass die Menschheit die natürlichen Klimaänderungen verhindern könnte?
> Selbst wenn du "nur" den Einfluss der Menschen verhindern wollen würdest, wie sollte das gehen? Es ist niemals komplett möglich.



Ich meine damit, dass der Einfluss des Menschen auf der Skala von Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten stärker ist, als alles, was dieser Planet von sich aus generieren kann. Bei kürzeren Prozessen (z.B. extreme Vulkanausbrüche) und längeren (natürliche Eiszeitzyklen) hätte wir vermutlich keine Chance, vollständig gegenzusteuern, aber in der wichtigen Einheit "die nächsten paar Generationen" geht es vor allen Dingen um menschliche Handlungen.
Und die haben wir unter Kontrolle, die können wir in der Richtung wirken lassen, in der wir wollen.
WENN wir denn wollen.
Das gilt umso mehr, wenn wir von den Zuständen ausgehen, die die Menschheit in den letzten 2-3 Jahrtausenden geschaffen hat. Vor 10.000 Jahre wäre es uns sicherlich schwerer gefallen, z.B. den CO2-Gehalt zu senken. Aber heute haben wir z.B. in weiten Teilen der Welt einen deutlich geringeren Baumbestand, als dort unter unbeeinflussten Bedingungen möglich wäre. Dadurch haben wir nicht nur das Potential, unseren Eintrag zu minimieren, wir hätten sogar das Potential, gezielt CO2 aus der Athmosphäre zu entfernen.

Aber mit jedem Tag, den wir mit Volldampf in die Gegenrichtung marschieren, gibt es mehr, was wir erreichen müssten und weniger, was wir dafür noch einsetzen können.



> Wie kommst du darauf, dass die natürlichen Prozesse deutlich langsamer sein müssen?



Weil wir ihre Wirkmechanismen kennen und diese sich in grob in Änderungsprozesse, die flächig aber langsam sind, und katastrophale Ereignisse, die kurz und heftig, aber punktuell sind, einteilen lassen. Es gibt in der Natur einfach keinen Mechanismus, der plötzlich und über Jahrzehnte anhaltend auf dem ganzen Planeten mit der systematischen Einbringung von gespeichertem Kohlenstoff in die Athmosphäre beginnt.



> Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Konzentration ohne Einwirken des Menschen nicht steigt?



"so gut wie gar nicht".
Weil wir realtiv gut abschätzen können, wie groß der Eintrag von Vulkanen und natürlicher Bodenveränderung ist und wie groß das Absorptionspotential einer sich ungestört entwickelnden Flora wäre. Und das Ergebnis ist so weit im negativen, dass man ruhigen Gewissens sagen kann, dass es keine Netto-Emission gäbe.




> Du kannst den Anfangspunkt nicht bel. weit vor den Beginn des Anstieg legen. Sonst könntest du auch sagen, dass sich in den letzten 1000 Jahren nichts außergewöhnliches tut. Selbst wenn die 400% etwas hoch gegriffen waren, dann müsste die Steigerung so hoch sein, dass es höchstens 10-20 Jahre ausmacht.



1. Ich habe die Mitte des 20. Jhd. als Bezugspunkt genommen, du bist derjenige, der mit größeren Zahlen um sich schmeißen wollte.
2. Um 1800 IST der Anfang des Anstiegs und nicht "beliebig weit davor".



> Und wo ist die genaue Umrechnungsformel in die Temperatur?



Wenn du den gesamten Strahlungshaushalt des Planeten in einer einzelnen Formel zusammgenfasst haben möchtest, dann muss ich leider passen. Das ist ein Thema, dass eine halbe Forschungsdiziplin füllt. Zusammenfassungen in zunehmender Genaugikeit findest du auf Wikipedia und in den letzten IPCCs, die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen in den jeweils dort verwendeten Quellen sowie der Primärliteratur, auf die sich diese beziehen.



> Man weiß, wie viel CO2 durch die Rodung von Wäldern entsteht, aber man muss das auch noch mit der nicht mehr eingelagerten Menge CO2 verrechnen und - was noch mehr Einfluss hat - mit der nicht mehr gebundenen Wassermenge. (Wasser ist schließlich das Treibhausgas Nummer 1 und das einzige, welche direkt auch den Meeresspiegel massiv beeinflusst.)



Das in den oberen Bodenschichten gespeicherte Wasser ist, im Vergleich zum Ozean bzw. dessen Oberfläche ein Nichts. Das weitere Potential von Wasser als Klimagas ist größer, aber ebenfalls recht beschränkt - wir haben soviel Wasser in der Athmosphäre, dass weite Teile des Absorbtionsspektrums nahezu vollständig abgedeckt sind. Wenn bei weiteren Konzentrationen statt 0,0001% nur noch 0,00000001% der Energie dieser Wellenlänge die Athmosphäre verlassen können, wird dies den Planeten nicht spürbar aufheizen.
Interessant wäre, wenn der Wassereintrag in die Athmosphäre durch Entwaldung so hoch ist, wie du suggerierst (ich kann es mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen und würde eher das Gegenteil erwarten, da Bäume irreseits eine sehr hohe Verdunstungsleistung erbringen), dann wäre es allenfalls unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Wolkenalbedo interessant.
Die Forschung daran läuft seit Jahren auf Hochturen und fließt zunehmend in die Modelle mit ein. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen vollständigen Überblick (AR5 sollte ein bißchen was bringen), aber zumindest hat bislang keine Studie aufsehenerregende, alles über den Haufen werfende Vorhersagen geliefert.



> Ich will dir damit sagen, dass nach den von dir verlinkten Zahlen und dem von Adi1 verlinkten Video Methan mehr Einfluss auf die Temperaturen hat als CO2. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn wir die Methanemissionen massiv einschränken, dann bringt es deutlich mehr als wenn wir die CO2 Emissionen maximal einschränken.



Du hast dir langfristigen Zahlen, die ich verlinkt habe, schon angeguckt, oder? Wo Co2 ~Faktor5-6 wichtiger ist, als Methan?
Das heißt nicht, dass Methan unwichtig wäre und man könnte auch da kurzfristig etwas erreichen. Aber eben auch nur kurzfristig. Methan hat eine wesentlich kürzere Verweildauer in der Athmosphäre, als CO2. Während sich also unsere CO2-Emissionen über die Jahrzehnte hinweg zu einer immer größeren Wirkung aufstapeln, bleibt die Wirkung von Methan konstant und ist nur von den laufenden Emissionen abhängig. Wo wir Emissionen verhindern können, sollten wir es natürlich machen (in der jetzigen Situation kann man eigentlich keine Möglichkeit ungenutzt lassen), aber das nützt nichts, wenn wir nicht schleunigst etwas gegen die CO2-Problematik tun. Umgekehrt würde es sehr wohl etwas nützen, wenn wir jetzt etwas gegen CO2 tun und erst in ein paar Jahren auch größere Anstrenungen gegen Methan unternehmen.
Ist zwar nicht optimal, aber man muss beschränkte Mittel halt möglichst effektiv einsetzen und dabei auch ihre Wirkungsdauer berücksichtigen.



> In der Landwitschaft wird aber kein fossiles CO2 freigesetzt, es befindet sich also so oder so im natürlichen Umlauf und hat nur das Problem, dass es durch fehlende Pflanzen nicht mehr gebunden wird.


 
Keineswegs. 
"Fossil" ist nicht die einzige Form von gebundenem Kohlenstoff. Humus ist Kohlenstoff reich, Wälder speichern enorme Mengen Kohlenstoff, Moore sowieso, etc.. Diese riesigen Lager werden bei der Urbarmachung von Böden freigesetzt.
Aber auch laufende Landwirtschaft ist alles andere als neutral. Von den Betriebsstoffen mal ganz abgesehen, beansprucht vor allem die Düngerproduktion enorme Mengen Energie und damit, global betrachtet, fossile Energieträger. Zusätzlich führt der Einsatz dann noch zur Freisetzung von Lachgas in erheblichen Mengen - das in oben verlinkten Zahlen für den 100 Jahrezeitraum immerhin 50% des Potentials von Methan aufweist.
(Und ganz nebenbei würde es ohne das herumpfuschen der Menschheit im N-Kreislauf -weitaus schwerwiegender, als das im C-Kreislauf- der Biosphäre auch bedeutend besser gehen, was die Auswirkungen eines Temperaturanstieges stellenweise deutlich entschärfen würde)


----------



## Uter (25. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr sicher. Austauschprozesse zwischen Wasserschichten sind so lahm, dass du den Salzgehalt und selbst die Temperatur (!) nutzen kannst, um festzustellen, wo ein Wasserpaket vor Jahrhunderten das letzte mal an der Oberfläche war.


Ok, trotzdem bleiben kleinere Strömungen. Auch diese können beachtliche Mengen C transportieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass der Einfluss des Menschen auf der Skala von Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten stärker ist, als alles, was dieser Planet von sich aus generieren kann. Bei kürzeren Prozessen (z.B. extreme Vulkanausbrüche) und längeren (natürliche Eiszeitzyklen) hätte wir vermutlich keine Chance, vollständig gegenzusteuern, aber in der wichtigen Einheit "die nächsten paar Generationen" geht es vor allen Dingen um menschliche Handlungen.


Nein, es können durchaus natürliche Prozesse vorkommen, die über mittlere Zeiträume deutlich extremer sind als alles, was der Mensch bewirken kann. Du darfst z.B. Vulkanausbrüche nicht nur als einzelne Prozesse sehen, sie können durchaus in gehäufter Zahl auftreten. Die Erde ist, wie bereits geschrieben, aktuell nicht gerade inaktiv. Wie viel aktiver sie seit ca. 100 Jahren ist, ist jedoch fraglich. Es gibt in dieser Zeit natürlich deutlich mehr Berichte, ob diese in erhöhter Aktivität begründet sind? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die haben wir unter Kontrolle, die können wir in der Richtung wirken lassen, in der wir wollen.
> WENN wir denn wollen.


Wir können sie bremsen, wir können sie aber nicht ansatzweise in eine Richtung lenken, die wir wollen (also 50 Jahre zurück). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gilt umso mehr, wenn wir von den Zuständen ausgehen, die die Menschheit in den letzten 2-3 Jahrtausenden geschaffen hat. Vor 10.000 Jahre wäre es uns sicherlich schwerer gefallen, z.B. den CO2-Gehalt zu senken. Aber heute haben wir z.B. in weiten Teilen der Welt einen deutlich geringeren Baumbestand, als dort unter unbeeinflussten Bedingungen möglich wäre. Dadurch haben wir nicht nur das Potential, unseren Eintrag zu minimieren, wir hätten sogar das Potential, gezielt CO2 aus der Athmosphäre zu entfernen.


Das ist ein Ansatz, den ich persönlich als einen der wichtigsten erachte. Dafür ist aber die ganze die-Industrie-zerstört-unser-Klima-Diskussion nicht zweckdienlich. Viel sinnvoller wär eine rettet-die-regenwälder-und-begrünt-die-mittleren-Breiten-wieder-Diskussion, die man btw dann gar nicht mehr führen müsste, sondern nur noch handeln müsste.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil wir ihre Wirkmechanismen kennen und diese sich in grob in Änderungsprozesse, die flächig aber langsam sind, und katastrophale Ereignisse, die kurz und heftig, aber punktuell sind, einteilen lassen. Es gibt in der Natur einfach keinen Mechanismus, der plötzlich und über Jahrzehnte anhaltend auf dem ganzen Planeten mit der systematischen Einbringung von gespeichertem Kohlenstoff in die Athmosphäre beginnt.


Du denkst zu CO2-fixiert. Es gab in der Erdgeschichten einige plötzliche Erwärmungen ohne CO2-Anstieg bzw. dieser kam oft erst nach der Erwärmung. Es gibt definitiv noch viele andere Gründe, die möglich sind und die wir u.U. noch nicht abschätzen können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "so gut wie gar nicht".
> Weil wir realtiv gut abschätzen können, wie groß der Eintrag von Vulkanen und natürlicher Bodenveränderung ist und wie groß das Absorptionspotential einer sich ungestört entwickelnden Flora wäre. Und das Ergebnis ist so weit im negativen, dass man ruhigen Gewissens sagen kann, dass es keine Netto-Emission gäbe.


Quelle?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Um 1800 IST der Anfang des Anstiegs und nicht "beliebig weit davor".


Der Anstieg beginnt erst knapp vor 1900. Davor steigt es zwar zeigweise, aber nicht immer. Das liegt daran, dass die industrielle Rev. a) noch nicht so weit war und b) anfangs v.a. auch auf Holzkohle gesetzt wurde, was man auch schon vorher in ähnlichem Umfang verbraucht hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du den gesamten Strahlungshaushalt des Planeten in einer einzelnen Formel zusammgenfasst haben möchtest, dann muss ich leider passen. Das ist ein Thema, dass eine halbe Forschungsdiziplin füllt. Zusammenfassungen in zunehmender Genaugikeit findest du auf Wikipedia und in den letzten IPCCs, die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen in den jeweils dort verwendeten Quellen sowie der Primärliteratur, auf die sich diese beziehen.


"Zunehmende Genauigkeit" ist immernoch recht ungenau.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das in den oberen Bodenschichten gespeicherte Wasser ist, im Vergleich zum Ozean bzw. dessen Oberfläche ein Nichts. Das weitere Potential von Wasser als Klimagas ist größer, aber ebenfalls recht beschränkt - wir haben soviel Wasser in der Athmosphäre, dass weite Teile des Absorbtionsspektrums nahezu vollständig abgedeckt sind. Wenn bei weiteren Konzentrationen statt 0,0001% nur noch 0,00000001% der Energie dieser Wellenlänge die Athmosphäre verlassen können, wird dies den Planeten nicht spürbar aufheizen.
> Interessant wäre, wenn der Wassereintrag in die Athmosphäre durch Entwaldung so hoch ist, wie du suggerierst (ich kann es mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen und würde eher das Gegenteil erwarten, da Bäume irreseits eine sehr hohe Verdunstungsleistung erbringen), dann wäre es allenfalls unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Wolkenalbedo interessant.
> Die Forschung daran läuft seit Jahren auf Hochturen und fließt zunehmend in die Modelle mit ein. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen vollständigen Überblick (AR5 sollte ein bißchen was bringen), aber zumindest hat bislang keine Studie aufsehenerregende, alles über den Haufen werfende Vorhersagen geliefert.


Die absolute Menge ist natürlich gering (Nebenbei: Wie hoch genau ist die Menge an Eis, welches aktuelle gefährdet ist zu schmelzen (es noch nicht ist!) und nicht schwimmt?). Sie formt die Landschaft aber ungemein. Wie genau der Einfluss auf das globale Klima ist weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, für das lokale Klima ist es aber extrem wichtig. Ein Wald ist in vielerlei hinsicht besser als eine Wüste. Dabei sind wir wieder bei dem relativ einfach vermeidbaren Ziel der Desertifikation.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast dir langfristigen Zahlen, die ich verlinkt habe, schon angeguckt, oder? Wo Co2 ~Faktor5-6 wichtiger ist, als Methan?


Bin ich jetzt bei der falschen Quelle oder sehe ich absolute Mengenangaben? Was die Menge angeht habe ich spontan extrem unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden, in jedem Fall aber ein merklicher Anteil. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das anthropogene Methan einen vergleichbaren Anteil am Treibhauseffekt hat wie das anth. CO2. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht, dass Methan unwichtig wäre und man könnte auch da kurzfristig etwas erreichen. Aber eben auch nur kurzfristig. Methan hat eine wesentlich kürzere Verweildauer in der Athmosphäre, als CO2. Während sich also unsere CO2-Emissionen über die Jahrzehnte hinweg zu einer immer größeren Wirkung aufstapeln, bleibt die Wirkung von Methan konstant und ist nur von den laufenden Emissionen abhängig.


Nur weil es kürzer in der Atmosphäre (btw ohne "th") bleibt, heißt das nicht, dass die Konz. bei steigender Emission auch deutlich steigt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo wir Emissionen verhindern können, sollten wir es natürlich machen (in der jetzigen Situation kann man eigentlich keine Möglichkeit ungenutzt lassen), aber das nützt nichts, wenn wir nicht schleunigst etwas gegen die CO2-Problematik tun. Umgekehrt würde es sehr wohl etwas nützen, wenn wir jetzt etwas gegen CO2 tun und erst in ein paar Jahren auch größere Anstrenungen gegen Methan unternehmen.
> Ist zwar nicht optimal, aber man muss beschränkte Mittel halt möglichst effektiv einsetzen und dabei auch ihre Wirkungsdauer berücksichtigen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Reduzierung des CO2-Ausstoßes ist deutlich aufwändiger, teurer und schwellenlandabhängiger als die Reduzierung von Methan, welche durch geänderte Landwirtschaft auch etwas gegen Unterernährung der Menschen tun könnte. Ich versteh deshalb nicht, warum immer alles so CO2 bezogen ist. Imo ist CO2 als Ansatzpunkt gescheitert und war schon vorher dazu verurteilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Nein, es können durchaus natürliche Prozesse vorkommen, die über mittlere Zeiträume deutlich extremer sind als alles, was der Mensch bewirken kann. Du darfst z.B. Vulkanausbrüche nicht nur als einzelne Prozesse sehen, sie können durchaus in gehäufter Zahl auftreten. Die Erde ist, wie bereits geschrieben, aktuell nicht gerade inaktiv. Wie viel aktiver sie seit ca. 100 Jahren ist, ist jedoch fraglich. Es gibt in dieser Zeit natürlich deutlich mehr Berichte, ob diese in erhöhter Aktivität begründet sind?



Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich in dieser Richtung (zumindest im terrestrischen) nicht wirklich auf dem Laufenden bin, aber vulkanische Aktivitäten sind eigentlich sehr leicht rückwirkend zu datieren (die hinterlassen nun einmal spuren, selbst wenn es nur kleinere Austrittsprozesse sind). Mir wäre jedenfalls noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen, dass irgend jemand irgendwo auch nur halbwegs eine These begründet hat, deren zu Folge wir in den letzten 200 Jahren einen massiven Anstieg vulkanischer Aktivitäten gehabt hätten.



> Wir können sie bremsen, wir können sie aber nicht ansatzweise in eine Richtung lenken, die wir wollen (also 50 Jahre zurück).



Diese Aussage ist so richtig/falsch wie zu sagen "mein Auto kann nicht rückwärts fahren", wenn man gerade mit 200 km/h auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist.



> Das ist ein Ansatz, den ich persönlich als einen der wichtigsten erachte. Dafür ist aber die ganze die-Industrie-zerstört-unser-Klima-Diskussion nicht zweckdienlich. Viel sinnvoller wär eine rettet-die-regenwälder-und-begrünt-die-mittleren-Breiten-wieder-Diskussion, die man btw dann gar nicht mehr führen müsste, sondern nur noch handeln müsste.



"rettet die Urwälder" verhindert "nur" weitere Emissionen (ist nun mal ein recht effizienter Kreislauf dort). "Begrünt die mittleren Breiten" ist leider keine "nur noch handeln" Aktion, sondern ein Politikum, gegen dass niedrigere Emissionen (die man so oder so erreichen muss - es nützt nichts, einmalig größere Mengen CO2 in Bäume umzuwandeln, wenn man langfristig ein Vielfaches davon emittiert) fast schon einfach umzusetzen sind. Denn diese Breiten gehören nun einmal jemandem und sie werden z.B. für die Nahrungsproduktion genutzt.



> Du denkst zu CO2-fixiert. Es gab in der Erdgeschichten einige plötzliche Erwärmungen ohne CO2-Anstieg bzw. dieser kam oft erst nach der Erwärmung. Es gibt definitiv noch viele andere Gründe, die möglich sind und die wir u.U. noch nicht abschätzen können.



Zeig mir eine plötzliche Erwärmung, die sich in einer Zeitskala von Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten ereignet hat.

Davon abgesehen kann man direkt messen, wie CO2 Strahlung durchlässt bzw. absorbiert und so ziemlich genau angeben, welche Auswirkungen es derzeit auf den Energiehaushalt der Erde hat. Möglich, dass es noch andere potentielle Wärmequellen gibt (ich bin immer für Grundlagenforschung zu haben), aber es gibt eine definitive Ursache, an der man ansetzen kann. Und muss. Darüber zu spekulieren, ob es noch andere gibt, ist so ähnlich wie in einem Boot mit Loch darüber zu philosphieren, wie stark der Wind wohl sein müsste, damit Wellen über die Bordwand schlagen.



> Quelle?



Einträge finden sich im IPCC bzw. dessen Basisliteratur (oder eben kaum welche, weil sie keine Rolle spielen), das Absorptionspotential kann man sich aus verschiedenen Wegen herleiten. Ein Ansatz wäre z.B. eine Umkehr der Rodungs-bedingten Emissionen (die Anlegugn von 1 ha Urwald würde mittelfristig soviel CO2 binden, wie die Rodung). Ich hab kurzerhand mal eine Zeile von Wiki für einen ganz primitiven Überschlag genommen: "To further reduce U.S. carbon dioxide emissions by 7%, as stipulated by the Kyoto Protocol, would require the planting of "an area the size of Texas [8% of the area of Brazil] every 30 years""
D.h. 1x die Fläche von Texas aufforsten entspricht 210% des jährlichen CO2 Ausstoßes der USA. Der lag 2005, als dieser Vergleich in Wiki auftauchte, offiziell bei 8 Gt. Wald von der Fläche Texas hätte demnach eine Kapazität von 16,8 Gt CO2. Die Gesamtmasse von CO2 in der Athmosphäre wird mit 3.000 Gt angegeben, ein Viertel davon ist in den letzten 2 Jahrhunderten dazu gekommen.
D.h. eine Waldfläche von 45*Texas (700.000 km²), also 31.500.000 km² könnte das gesamte in der Athmosphäre befindliche CO2 absorbieren, dass anthropogenen Quellen zugerechnet wird. Die 2009 auf der Erde landwirtschaftlich genutzte Fläche betrug fast 49.000.000 km² (Tendenz: bekanntermaßen steigend) und dazu kommen noch Flächen, die vom Menschen entwaldet wurden, derzeit aber nicht landwirtschaftlich genutzt werden, obwohl dies prinzipiell möglich wäre.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die Überschlagsrechnung mag ungenau sein, aber sie hat mehr als genug Reserven um zu sagen, dass das natürliche Pflanzenwachstum nicht nur die natürlich anfallenden Mengen CO2 aufnehmen könnte (was ja deine ursprüngliche Frage war), sondern sogar weit, weit darüber hinaus das gesamte zusätzlich vom Menschen bereits freigesetzte CO2 mittelfristig resorbiert werden könnte.



> "Zunehmende Genauigkeit" ist immernoch recht ungenau.



Möchtest du das in Zahlen und Fakten ausdrücken oder geht es nur um ein subjektives Gefühl?



> Die absolute Menge ist natürlich gering (Nebenbei: Wie hoch genau ist die Menge an Eis, welches aktuelle gefährdet ist zu schmelzen (es noch nicht ist!) und nicht schwimmt?).




Zum einen kann man sich nahezu willkürliche Definition für "aktuell gefährdet" (in 5 Jahren weg? in 15 Jahren weg? in 75 Jahren weg?) einfallen lassen, zum anderen gibt es afaik noch immer kein regelmäßiges Satellitenmonitoring der Eisdicken über Antarktis und Grönland (da war mal was geplant, aber Geld ist ja bekannterweise für vieles da, nur nicht für Natur&Forschung). Habe kürzlich von Wissenschaftlern gelesen, die anhand von Graviationsmessungen (immerhin, die gibt es seit einigen Jahren) die (Eis)Massenverschiebung bestimmen wollen, kenne aber keine Ergebnisse. Ohne Informationen zur Dicke hat man aber nur das Stochern im Nebel mit der Bedeckungsfläche - und das ist imho für ein paar Zeitungsschlagzeilen gut, aber auch für nichts anders. Z.B. aus der Antarktis hört man immer wieder Berichte über sich ausdehndes Eis, was ja erstmal gut klingt. Weniger laut, aber genauso einstimmig, hört man aber auch welche von sich beschleunigenden Gletscherflüssen, was für mich danach klingt, als wäre die größere Fläche nur darauf zurückzuführen, dass Teile des Eisschildes sich schon in den Ozean verschieben...



> Sie formt die Landschaft aber ungemein. Wie genau der Einfluss auf das globale Klima ist weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, für das lokale Klima ist es aber extrem wichtig. Ein Wald ist in vielerlei hinsicht besser als eine Wüste. Dabei sind wir wieder bei dem relativ einfach vermeidbaren Ziel der Desertifikation.



Wenn du eine "relativ einfache" Vermeidungsstrategie dafür hast, fallen mir spontan 2,5 Kontinente ein, die dir sehr, sehr dankbar dafür wären.



> Bin ich jetzt bei der falschen Quelle oder sehe ich absolute Mengenangaben? Was die Menge angeht habe ich spontan extrem unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden, in jedem Fall aber ein merklicher Anteil. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das anthropogene Methan einen vergleichbaren Anteil am Treibhauseffekt hat wie das anth. CO2.



Ich bin bei dieser Quelle, die direkt den Effekt angibt, ohne dass man sich noch über das Wechselspiel von Menge, Ort und Stoffeigenschaften Gedanken machen müsste:
Figure 2.22 - AR4 WGI Chapter 2: Changes in Atmospheric Constituents and in Radiative Forcing
Dieser Quelle zu Folge haben anthropogen bedingtes CO2 und anthropogen bedingtes Methan derzeit einen vergleichbaren Einfluss auf den Strahlungshaushalt. Da CO2 aber noch deutlich langlebiger ist, als Methan, und sich so zunehmend in der Athmosphäre anreichert, verschiebt sich das Wirkungsverhältnis bis 2100 so weit, dass CO2 ein vielfaches an Wirkung hat.



> Nur weil es kürzer in der Atmosphäre (btw ohne "th") bleibt, heißt das nicht, dass die Konz. bei steigender Emission auch deutlich steigt.




Also bei steigenden Emissionen sollte die Konzentration von Methan schon ein bißchen ansteigen, afaik gibt es aber keinen Grund, deutlich steigende Emissionen zu erwarten. Wichtig ist jedenfalls, dass es sich in einem dynamischen Gleichgewicht aus Emission und Absorption befindet und dass es somit auch wieder abnimmt, wenn die Emissionen abnehmen - im Gegensatz zu CO2, dass selbst bei einem leichten Rückgang erst einmal nur seinen Anstieg verlangsamt.




> Die Reduzierung des CO2-Ausstoßes ist deutlich aufwändiger, teurer und schwellenlandabhängiger als die Reduzierung von Methan, welche durch geänderte Landwirtschaft auch etwas gegen Unterernährung der Menschen tun könnte.



Methan ist, gerade wegen der Landwirtschaft, genauso schwellenlandabhängig.



> Ich versteh deshalb nicht, warum immer alles so CO2 bezogen ist. Imo ist CO2 als Ansatzpunkt gescheitert und war schon vorher dazu verurteilt.



Tjo - wie schon mehrfach erwähnt:
- CO2 ist der (mit Abstand) größte Teil des Problems
- CO2 ist der Teil, bei dem man am frühesten Anfangen muss, um etwas zu bewirken
- CO2 ist der Teil, der am stärksten mit Vorgängen gekoppelt ist, die man als Luxus einstufen könnte
- CO2 ist der Teil, bei dem beabischtige, kontrollierte Freisetzung (sprich: Verbrennungsprozesse) den größten Anteil an den Gesamtemissionen hat - und damit der Teil, bei dem man Kontrollwerkzeuge hat, die man direkt anwenden kann. Methan dagegen setzt niemand gezielt frei.



> Das kann man aber problemlos an anderen Stellen kompensieren.


 
Es gibt keine unterschiedlich gut kompensierbaren Emissionen. Ob du CO2 durch Bäume fällen&verbrauchen emittierst, oder durch Ölverbrennung, ist dem Klima wurscht. Wichtig ist nur, wieviel du insgesamt emittierst, und wieviel du insgesamt resorbierst. Einziger Pluspunkt, den Bäume fällen gegenüber Öl verbrennen hat:
Der gefällte Baum macht Platz für einen neuen, der das CO2 resorbieren könnte. In der Praxis wird an seiner Stelle aber eben kein Baum gepflanzt, sondern eine Autobahn gebaut.
"Woanders" mag man zusätzlich pflanzen können (wenn man es denn kann), aber das hätte man auch so machen können.


----------



## Uter (27. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich in dieser Richtung (zumindest im terrestrischen) nicht wirklich auf dem Laufenden bin, aber vulkanische Aktivitäten sind eigentlich sehr leicht rückwirkend zu datieren (die hinterlassen nun einmal spuren, selbst wenn es nur kleinere Austrittsprozesse sind). Mir wäre jedenfalls noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen, dass irgend jemand irgendwo auch nur halbwegs eine These begründet hat, deren zu Folge wir in den letzten 200 Jahren einen massiven Anstieg vulkanischer Aktivitäten gehabt hätten.


Natürlich sind sie datierbar und auch einschätzbar, aber dazu finde ich spontan keine Daten im Netz. Auch in der Bib wär das mit etwas Nachforschung verbunden, dafür fehlt mir aktuell leider die Zeit. Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, dann such ich mal nach Quellen, aber das kann sich etwas hinziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so richtig/falsch wie zu sagen "mein Auto kann nicht rückwärts fahren", wenn man gerade mit 200 km/h auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist.


Naja, selbst wenn man die Emissionen massiv einschränkt und große Mengen einlagert, ist es fraglich ob man alles wieder kompensieren kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "rettet die Urwälder" verhindert "nur" weitere Emissionen (ist nun mal ein recht effizienter Kreislauf dort). "Begrünt die mittleren Breiten" ist leider keine "nur noch handeln" Aktion, sondern ein Politikum, gegen dass niedrigere Emissionen (die man so oder so erreichen muss - es nützt nichts, einmalig größere Mengen CO2 in Bäume umzuwandeln, wenn man langfristig ein Vielfaches davon emittiert) fast schon einfach umzusetzen sind. Denn diese Breiten gehören nun einmal jemandem und sie werden z.B. für die Nahrungsproduktion genutzt.


Von den trop. Regenwäldern wurde schon so viel abgeholzt, dass es eben nicht nur die Erhaltung des Status Quo wär. Wenn man die (schon seit langem großteils) verschwundenen Urwälder in anderen Gebieten mitzäht, dann wär es ein massiver Fortschritt. In den mittleren Breiten ist die Landwirtschaft ein Problem, aber eine Umstellung ebendieser ist ja eine meiner Forderungen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeig mir eine plötzliche Erwärmung, die sich in einer Zeitskala von Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten ereignet hat.


Solche gibt es natürlich durch Impakte und Vulkanismus. Bei anderen Gründen wird es fraglich, da man die Temperatur eben nicht beliebig weit zurück beliebig genau bestimmen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darüber zu spekulieren, ob es noch andere gibt, ist so ähnlich wie in einem Boot mit Loch darüber zu philosphieren, wie stark der Wind wohl sein müsste, damit Wellen über die Bordwand schlagen.


Der Vergleich hinkt imo. Wenn man 2 Löcher im Boot hat, dann ist es durchaus sinnvoll nach dem 2. zu suchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (die Anlegugn von 1 ha Urwald würde mittelfristig soviel CO2 binden, wie die Rodung)


Nicht ganz. Rodung -> Bodenerosion -> Emission. Wenn die Erosion schon so weit vorangeschritten ist, dass man praktisch eine Wüste hat, dann ist die Aufforstung auch nicht so schnell möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die Überschlagsrechnung mag ungenau sein, aber sie hat mehr als genug Reserven um zu sagen, dass das natürliche Pflanzenwachstum nicht nur die natürlich anfallenden Mengen CO2 aufnehmen könnte (was ja deine ursprüngliche Frage war), sondern sogar weit, weit darüber hinaus das gesamte zusätzlich vom Menschen bereits freigesetzte CO2 mittelfristig resorbiert werden könnte.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Das stimmt natürlich alles und Aufforstung ist ja auch mitunter das sinnvollste, aber du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass der CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre ohne den Mensch nicht steigt, nur weil die Nutzfläche das Potential hätte den anthropogenen Anteil zu kompensieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möchtest du das in Zahlen und Fakten ausdrücken oder geht es nur um ein subjektives Gefühl?


Die Werte sind in so weit ungenau, dass man es über eine Lagerstätte nur sicher weiß, wenn man aus eben dieser bereits fördert. Wenn man noch nicht fördert, dann kann immer etwas dazwischenkommen. Außerdem wird ja auch noch gesucht, d.h. für große Teile der Erde hat man eben nur Vermutungen und Hochrechnungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum einen kann man sich nahezu willkürliche Definition für "aktuell gefährdet" (in 5 Jahren weg? in 15 Jahren weg? in 75 Jahren weg?) einfallen lassen, [...]


In diesem Zusammenhang: Ähnlich schnell wie der trop. Regenwald weg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]zum anderen gibt es afaik noch immer kein regelmäßiges Satellitenmonitoring der Eisdicken über Antarktis und Grönland (da war mal was geplant, aber Geld ist ja bekannterweise für vieles da, nur nicht für Natur&Forschung). Habe kürzlich von Wissenschaftlern gelesen, die anhand von Graviationsmessungen (immerhin, die gibt es seit einigen Jahren) die (Eis)Massenverschiebung bestimmen wollen, kenne aber keine Ergebnisse. Ohne Informationen zur Dicke hat man aber nur das Stochern im Nebel mit der Bedeckungsfläche - und das ist imho für ein paar Zeitungsschlagzeilen gut, aber auch für nichts anders.


Daten gibt es afaik brauchbare. Die Zugänglichkeit ist das Problem. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. aus der Antarktis hört man immer wieder Berichte über sich ausdehndes Eis, was ja erstmal gut klingt. Weniger laut, aber genauso einstimmig, hört man aber auch welche von sich beschleunigenden Gletscherflüssen, was für mich danach klingt, als wäre die größere Fläche nur darauf zurückzuführen, dass Teile des Eisschildes sich schon in den Ozean verschieben...


Das hätte immerhin einen positiven Einfluss auf die Albedo.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du eine "relativ einfache" Vermeidungsstrategie dafür hast, fallen mir spontan 2,5 Kontinente ein, die dir sehr, sehr dankbar dafür wären.


Angepasste Landwirtschaft. Wenn man keine exotischen Früchte für den Export mehr anbaut (bzw. sie nicht mehr so stark nachgefragt werden) oder den Selbstversorgern beibringt, wie es besser geht, dann wär schon viel getan. Aufklärung und u.U. Verhütung wär auch nicht schlecht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dieser Quelle, die direkt den Effekt angibt, ohne dass man sich noch über das Wechselspiel von Menge, Ort und Stoffeigenschaften Gedanken machen müsste:


Figure 2.22 - AR4 WGI Chapter 2: Changes in Atmospheric Constituents and in Radiative Forcing
Dieser Quelle zu Folge haben anthropogen bedingtes CO2 und anthropogen bedingtes Methan derzeit einen vergleichbaren Einfluss auf den Strahlungshaushalt. Da CO2 aber noch deutlich langlebiger ist, als Methan, und sich so zunehmend in der Athmosphäre anreichert, verschiebt sich das Wirkungsverhältnis bis 2100 so weit, dass CO2 ein vielfaches an Wirkung hat.[/Quote]
 Andersrum kann man natürlich sagen, dass man bei Methan ansetzt, weil man dort die Möglichkeit hat schneller mehr zu erreichen und so Probleme für die Zeit, die benötigt wird um die Energieerzugung großflächig umzustellen, zu kompensieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also bei steigenden Emissionen sollte die Konzentration von Methan schon ein bißchen ansteigen, afaik gibt es aber keinen Grund, deutlich steigende Emissionen zu erwarten.


Doch, die Menschen in den Schwellenländer wollen nicht nur das Recht auch Autos zu fahren, sie wollen auch Das Recht Fleisch zu essen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wichtig ist jedenfalls, dass es sich in einem dynamischen Gleichgewicht aus Emission und Absorption befindet und dass es somit auch wieder abnimmt, wenn die Emissionen abnehmen - im Gegensatz zu CO2, dass selbst bei einem leichten Rückgang erst einmal nur seinen Anstieg verlangsamt.


Das spricht für die Reduzierung von Methan. S. 2 Zitate weiter oben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Methan ist, gerade wegen der Landwirtschaft, genauso schwellenlandabhängig.


Darauf haben wir aber mehr Einfluss, wenn wir weniger Fleisch essen. Auf viele industrielle Produkte kann man nur schwerer verzichten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keine unterschiedlich gut kompensierbaren Emissionen. Ob du CO2 durch Bäume fällen&verbrauchen emittierst, oder durch Ölverbrennung, ist dem Klima wurscht. Wichtig ist nur, wieviel du insgesamt emittierst, und wieviel du insgesamt resorbierst. Einziger Pluspunkt, den Bäume fällen gegenüber Öl verbrennen hat:
> Der gefällte Baum macht Platz für einen neuen, der das CO2 resorbieren könnte. In der Praxis wird an seiner Stelle aber eben kein Baum gepflanzt, sondern eine Autobahn gebaut.
> "Woanders" mag man zusätzlich pflanzen können (wenn man es denn kann), aber das hätte man auch so machen können.


 Durch fossile Brennsofft bringt man mehr CO2 in den Kreislauf. Selbst wenn man mehr Pflanzen hat, sie sterben irgendwann ab und setzen das CO2 wieder frei. Mit ausreichender Anzahl Pflanzen ist das zwar kein so großes Problem, aber der CO2-Gehalt in der Atmosphäre steigt trotzdem, wenn nicht extrem viele Pflanzen hat, für die es aber nicht ansatzweise genug Fläche gibt. Wenn man Holz als Energieträger nutzt, dann ist das allein schon so viel aufwändiger, dass man zur Effizenz genötigt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Naja, selbst wenn man die Emissionen massiv einschränkt und große Mengen einlagert, ist es fraglich ob man alles wieder kompensieren kann.



Zu möglich habe ich ja recht viel geschrieben - imho ist es da prinzipiell. Es ist ganz sicher nicht einfach und mit dieser Menschheit sicherlich nicht zu machen - aber möglich wäre es. Zum Glück muss es auch nicht ganz sein.




> Von den trop. Regenwäldern wurde schon so viel abgeholzt, dass es eben nicht nur die Erhaltung des Status Quo wär. Wenn man die (schon seit langem großteils) verschwundenen Urwälder in anderen Gebieten mitzäht, dann wär es ein massiver Fortschritt. In den mittleren Breiten ist die Landwirtschaft ein Problem, aber eine Umstellung ebendieser ist ja eine meiner Forderungen.



Okay - ich habe mich jetzt rein auf die Erhaltung dessen, was noch steht beschränkt. Das wäre schon ein verdammt ambitioniertes Ziel 



> Der Vergleich hinkt imo. Wenn man 2 Löcher im Boot hat, dann ist es durchaus sinnvoll nach dem 2. zu suchen.



Aber nicht als Alternative zum Stopfen des ersten, sondern als zusätzliche Maßnahme. Und wenn man sich nicht einmal sicher ist, dass es ein zweites Loch gibt, dann ggf. sogar als nachgelagerte Maßnahme. Denn das erste muss so oder so gestopft werden und je früher, desto besser.



> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
> Das stimmt natürlich alles und Aufforstung ist ja auch mitunter das sinnvollste, aber du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass der CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre ohne den Mensch nicht steigt, nur weil die Nutzfläche das Potential hätte den anthropogenen Anteil zu kompensieren.



Ich kann sagen, dass massiv CO2 absorbiert würde, wenn man der Natur die Möglichkeit lassen würde (=ohne Menschen), ihr abgewonnene Flächen wieder in Beschlag zu nehmen. Da ich zudem sagen kann, dass es ohne den Menschen vergleichsweise wenige nicht biogene/regenerative CO2-Quellen auf der Erde gibt und dass diese, nach allen Informationen, die wir vorliegen haben, auch noch ~im Gleichgewicht mit geologischer CO2-Absorption stehen, ergibt sich für mich "--" + "±0" = "--". Abzüglich größtzügiger Fehlertolleranzen bleibt "-". "0" kann ich eigentlich schon ausschließen, "+" dann erst recht.




> Die Werte sind in so weit ungenau, dass man es über eine Lagerstätte nur sicher weiß, wenn man aus eben dieser bereits fördert. Wenn man noch nicht fördert, dann kann immer etwas dazwischenkommen. Außerdem wird ja auch noch gesucht, d.h. für große Teile der Erde hat man eben nur Vermutungen und Hochrechnungen.



Umm - du hast das "ist ungenau" auf einen Absatz meinerseits geantwortet, der besagte, dass der Strahlungshaushalt der Erde ziemlich genau erforscht ist.




> Daten gibt es afaik brauchbare. Die Zugänglichkeit ist das Problem.



Ich geb zu, dass das für oftmals tatsächlich gilt, seitdem ich von der Uni weg bin - aber eigentlich werden solche Basisdaten immer publiziert.



> Das hätte immerhin einen positiven Einfluss auf die Albedo.



Hat Wüstenbildung auch 
Aber als Entwarnungszeichen kann man es nicht interpretieren - machen einige aber 



> Angepasste Landwirtschaft. Wenn man keine exotischen Früchte für den Export mehr anbaut (bzw. sie nicht mehr so stark nachgefragt werden) oder den Selbstversorgern beibringt, wie es besser geht, dann wär schon viel getan. Aufklärung und u.U. Verhütung wär auch nicht schlecht.



Versuch die Ideen mal praktisch umzusetzen...
Da sind schon sehr viele dran gescheitert.



> Andersrum kann man natürlich sagen, dass man bei Methan ansetzt, weil man dort die Möglichkeit hat schneller mehr zu erreichen und so Probleme für die Zeit, die benötigt wird um die Energieerzugung großflächig umzustellen, zu kompensieren.



Die Zeit, die man bei der aktuellen Geschwindigkeit für diese Umstellung braucht, ist viel zu lang, als das man CO2-bedingte Effekte vernachlässigen könnte. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ja eben diese Umstellung eine der Anstrengungen ist, die man Unternehmen muss. Wenn man zusätzliche Ressourcen frei hat, kann man die natürlich z.B. bei Methan einsetzen. Wobei ich persönlich glaube, dass das Aufwand(politisch, wirtschaftlich, praktisch)/Nutzen Verhältnis da sogar schlechter ist, als bei einer beschleunigten Energiewenden, weil man eben direkt an der Nahrungsversorgung der Leute angreifen muss. Und das ist ein diffuser und sensibler Punkt.
Aber so oder so: "Zusätzliche Ressourcen"?
Man wäre ja froh, wenn die Menschheit mal mehr als 10% der Anstrengung aufbringen würde, die für eine Energiewende dringenst benötigt werden.



> Darauf haben wir aber mehr Einfluss, wenn wir weniger Fleisch essen. Auf viele industrielle Produkte kann man nur schwerer verzichten.



So? Ich es soviel leichter, auf sein Steak zu verzichten, als auf zwei Flugreisen im Jahr, darauf sein Kind mit dem SUV zur Schule zu fahren? Darauf im Dreijahresrythmus die komplette Unterhaltungselektronik auszutauschen? Jedes Stück Schokoladen in drei Schichten Folie zu verkaufen?
Ehrlich gesagt: Ich glaube nicht. Wir haben so verdammt viel leicht verzichtbare Dinge in der westlichen Welt, die die Leute oft nicht einmal wahrnehmen, und die trotzdem unabänderbar erscheinen, da erscheint der Teilverzicht auf Fleisch schon relativ hochgegriffen 



> dann ist das allein schon so viel aufwändiger, dass man zur Effizenz genötigt wird.



Schön wärs. Bislang reagiert die Menschheit auf mehr Aufwand eher mit noch mehr Energieeinsatz.


----------



## Uter (27. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht als Alternative zum Stopfen des ersten, sondern als zusätzliche Maßnahme. Und wenn man sich nicht einmal sicher ist, dass es ein zweites Loch gibt, dann ggf. sogar als nachgelagerte Maßnahme. Denn das erste muss so oder so gestopft werden und je früher, desto besser.


Natürlich nicht als Alternative. Forschung und Maßnahmen schließen sich ja auch nicht aus. Scheinbar stehen für die Forschungen nicht genug Geld zur Verfügung. Die Forschungsetats sind ja leider sehr "unfair" verteilt, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ich zudem sagen kann, dass es ohne den Menschen vergleichsweise wenige nicht biogene/regenerative CO2-Quellen auf der Erde gibt und dass diese, nach allen Informationen, die wir vorliegen haben, auch noch ~im Gleichgewicht mit geologischer CO2-Absorption stehen, ergibt sich für mich "--" + "±0" = "--".


Es ist eben die Frage ob das ein Gleichgewicht ist. Ich bezweifel es, mit Quellen belegen kann ich es aber immernoch nicht. Ich such weiter...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umm - du hast das "ist ungenau" auf einen Absatz meinerseits geantwortet, der besagte, dass der Strahlungshaushalt der Erde ziemlich genau erforscht ist.


Ups, da bin ich verrutscht. Meine Aussage bleibt aber, dass die Angaben (von dir laut Wiki und den Auszügen des IPCC) noch kein wirklich genaues Bild des gesamten Strahlenhaushaltes und den Zusammenhang mit der Entstehung der entsprechenden Gase ergibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich geb zu, dass das für oftmals tatsächlich gilt, seitdem ich von der Uni weg bin - aber eigentlich werden solche Basisdaten immer publiziert.


Irgendwo werden sie publiziert, aber im Internet findet man viel, aber wenig wissenschaftliches. Die Daten findet man eher in Fachzeitschriften, diese muss man aber erst mal kennen und bezahlen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat Wüstenbildung auch
> Aber als Entwarnungszeichen kann man es nicht interpretieren - machen einige aber


Eine Entwarnung ist es nicht, aber eine hilfreiche Rückkopplung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versuch die Ideen mal praktisch umzusetzen...
> Da sind schon sehr viele dran gescheitert.


An der CO2-Politik auch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zeit, die man bei der aktuellen Geschwindigkeit für diese Umstellung braucht, ist viel zu lang, als das man CO2-bedingte Effekte vernachlässigen könnte. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ja eben diese Umstellung eine der Anstrengungen ist, die man Unternehmen muss.


Es ist nicht eine Anstrengung, sondern die Anstrengung. Wie willst du sonst den CO2-Ausstoß reduzieren? Eine Steigerung der Effizienz deckt höchstens das weltweite Wachstum ab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich glaube, dass das Aufwand(politisch, wirtschaftlich, praktisch)/Nutzen Verhältnis da sogar schlechter ist, als bei einer beschleunigten Energiewenden, weil man eben direkt an der Nahrungsversorgung der Leute angreifen muss. Und das ist ein diffuser und sensibler Punkt.


Alle Luxusgüter sind ein sehr sensibler Punkt. Red mal jemand hier aus dem Forum ein Multi-GPU-System aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So? Ich es soviel leichter, auf sein Steak zu verzichten, als auf zwei Flugreisen im Jahr, darauf sein Kind mit dem SUV zur Schule zu fahren? Darauf im Dreijahresrythmus die komplette Unterhaltungselektronik auszutauschen? Jedes Stück Schokoladen in drei Schichten Folie zu verkaufen?
> Ehrlich gesagt: Ich glaube nicht. Wir haben so verdammt viel leicht verzichtbare Dinge in der westlichen Welt, die die Leute oft nicht einmal wahrnehmen, und die trotzdem unabänderbar erscheinen, da erscheint der Teilverzicht auf Fleisch schon relativ hochgegriffen


Auch wenn es die falsche Einstellung ist: Wenn wir das Öl nicht verbrauchen, dann macht es jemand anderes in einer unwesentlich längeren Zeit. Alle zu überzeugen wär utopisch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schön wärs. Bislang reagiert die Menschheit auf mehr Aufwand eher mit noch mehr Energieeinsatz.


Bisher werden ja auch relativ günstige und in großen Mengen verfügbare fossile Energieträger genutzt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. November 2012)

Das Thema Klimawandel macht den Menschen echt zu schaffen, selbst wenn wir Weltweit keine Treibhausgase mehr ausstoßen, würde es nichts bringen. Wie wie ja alles wissen befindet sich die Erde am Ende einer Eiszeit. 
Vor knapp 30000 Jahren endete die Kaltzeit und wir befinden uns jetzt in der Warmzeit. Das Merkmal einer Eiszeit ist die Vereisung der Pole. Das Normalklima bedeutet kein Eis am Nord oder Südpol (Meeresspiegel +40m ist der Normalzustand). Immerhin waren 9% der Erdzeit die Pole auf der Erde vereist. Das Klima hat sich in der Vergangenheit deutlich schneller verändert als mit dem Menschlichen Einfluss. Wie zum Teufel wollt ihr das Ende einer Eiszeit verhindern oder verlangsamen?
Es gibt neue Studien die sich mit der Erforschung von biologischen Krusten beschäftigen. Krusten entstehen in trockenen Gebieten. Es sind robuste Überlebenskünstler und zugleich hoch empfindlich. Sie leben in Wüsten Halbwüsten, Steppen und Savannen. Biologische Krusten sind Cyanobakterien die Fotosynthese betreiben.  Diese Krusten erzeugen nicht nur Sauerstoff sondern speichern CO2 (weltweit 7%) und machen den Boden fruchtbar. Sie sind maßgeblich am Weltklima beteiligt und wurden lange Zeit unterschätzt. Algen und Korallen sind nicht annähernd so effektiv wie die B-Krusten. 
Je mehr CO2 wir ausstoßen desto höher ist die Sauerstoff Produktion was bedeutet, das sich mehr Ozon in der Atmosphäre bilden kann (Ozonloch wird kleiner) das wir ja alle Wissen das o2 + ultraviolette Strahlung =o3          

Allerdings muss ich sagen, das dieses Thema den Menschen wissenschaftlich und technisch weiter voranbringt. Das mit Abstand größte Problem der Menschen ist "Energie" egal wie viel Energie wir erzeugen wir werden immer mehr brauchen als wir haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Auch wenn es die falsche Einstellung ist: Wenn wir das Öl nicht verbrauchen, dann macht es jemand anderes in einer unwesentlich längeren Zeit. Alle zu überzeugen wär utopisch.



Wenn die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Erde (und no3 ist auch interessiert, no5 hat zwar die falschen Methoden aber ist auch dabei und vor allem: Regiert mit uns eine Staatenansammlung, die Zusammen No0 ist) mit gutem Beispiel vorrangeht und dabei darauf achtet, wer ihr folgt, dann kann das sehr, sehr, sehr überzeugend sein. Man es aber auch durchziehen und nicht gleich wieder vor diversen Lobbys einknicken (Stichwort Flugverkehr...)
Davon abgesehen besteht der Trick daran, eine voll funktionsfähige Alternative verkaufsbereit zu haben, wenn "jemand anders" am Ende seines Öls ist 




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Thema Klimawandel macht den Menschen echt zu schaffen, selbst wenn wir Weltweit keine Treibhausgase mehr ausstoßen, würde es nichts bringen. Wie wie ja alles wissen befindet sich die Erde am Ende einer Eiszeit.
> Vor knapp 30000 Jahren endete die Kaltzeit und wir befinden uns jetzt in der Warmzeit. Das Merkmal einer Eiszeit ist die Vereisung der Pole. Das Normalklima bedeutet kein Eis am Nord oder Südpol (Meeresspiegel +40m ist der Normalzustand).


 
Höre bitte endlich auf deine Desinformationen zu verbreiten.
Die Antarktis war das letzte mal vor 30-40 Millionen Jahren eisfrei - und selbst das nicht nur "dank" einer höheren globalen Durchschnittstemperatur, sondern weil sie damals noch Kontakt zu Südamerika hatte.

Und bezüglich der ewigen Warmzeit-Debatte: Abgesehen davon, dass Klimaskeptiker sonst immer behaupten, wir würden und am Ende einer Eiszeit befinden, dauerte die Erwärmungsphase nach bisherigen Kaltzeiten maximal 8.000, eher 5.000 Jahre (mit 1000-3000 Jahre wirklich "schneller" Entwicklung) und nach dem Höhepunkt sank sie direkt wieder. Wenn man "30.000 Jahre" (genaugenommen war das Ende der Würm-Eiszeit formell vor 12.000 Jahren, der Temperaturanstieg zum derzeitigen Interglacial endete vor 10.000 Jahren) also noch einmal einen deutlichen Anstieg verzeichent, hat das nichts mit etablierten Zyklen zu tun. Die würde für die nächsten 3.000-5.000 Jahre eine langsame, mittelstarke Abkühlung vorhersagen, bevor dann der Absturz in die nächste Eiszeit folgt.


----------



## Uter (28. November 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Thema Klimawandel macht den Menschen echt zu schaffen, selbst wenn wir Weltweit keine Treibhausgase mehr ausstoßen, würde es nichts bringen. Wie wie ja alles wissen befindet sich die Erde am Ende einer Eiszeit.
> Vor knapp 30000 Jahren endete die Kaltzeit und wir befinden uns jetzt in der Warmzeit.


Sind wir jetzt am Ende einer Eiszeit oder in der Warmzeit? Entscheid dich mal. 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> (Meeresspiegel +40m ist der Normalzustand)


Für die Menschheitsgeschichte ist das nicht der Normalzustand. Wenn du den Normalzustand der Erdgeschichte meint, dann könnte kein mir bekanntes Säugetier überleben.



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Je mehr CO2 wir ausstoßen desto höher ist die Sauerstoff Produktion was bedeutet, das sich mehr Ozon in der Atmosphäre bilden kann (Ozonloch wird kleiner) das wir ja alle Wissen das o2 + ultraviolette Strahlung =o3


 Mehr CO2 = mehr CO2 und weniger O2. Die O2 Produktion steigt zwar auch, aber die absolute Menge ist geringer. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Erde (und no3 ist auch interessiert, no5 hat zwar die falschen Methoden aber ist auch dabei und vor allem: Regiert mit uns eine Staatenansammlung, die Zusammen No0 ist) mit gutem Beispiel vorrangeht und dabei darauf achtet, wer ihr folgt, dann kann das sehr, sehr, sehr überzeugend sein. Man es aber auch durchziehen und nicht gleich wieder vor diversen Lobbys einknicken (Stichwort Flugverkehr...)


Vorbildfunktion könnte es für einige Staaten haben, aber glaubst du Nr.1 und 2 würden nachziehen? Sie würden die fallenden Preise voll ausnutzen und die anderen Nr. wirtschaftlich abhängen, ebenso wie höhere Zahlen, die die Chance nutzen würden um vorbei zu ziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen besteht der Trick daran, eine voll funktionsfähige Alternative verkaufsbereit zu haben, wenn "jemand anders" am Ende seines Öls ist


Das kann und sollte man ja trotzdem. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Antarktis war das letzte mal vor 30-40 Millionen Jahren eisfrei - und selbst das nicht nur "dank" einer höheren globalen Durchschnittstemperatur, sondern weil sie damals noch Kontakt zu Südamerika hatte.


Das stimmt nicht. Die Antarktis und Südamerika sind seit der Kreide getrennt und die Antarktis ist seit ebendieser Zeit ~ an der jetzigen Position.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der ewigen Warmzeit-Debatte: Abgesehen davon, dass Klimaskeptiker sonst immer behaupten, wir würden und am Ende einer Eiszeit befinden, dauerte die Erwärmungsphase nach bisherigen Kaltzeiten maximal 8.000, eher 5.000 Jahre (mit 1000-3000 Jahre wirklich "schneller" Entwicklung) und nach dem Höhepunkt sank sie direkt wieder. Wenn man "30.000 Jahre" (genaugenommen war das Ende der Würm-Eiszeit formell vor 12.000 Jahren, der Temperaturanstieg zum derzeitigen Interglacial endete vor 10.000 Jahren) also noch einmal einen deutlichen Anstieg verzeichent, hat das nichts mit etablierten Zyklen zu tun. Die würde für die nächsten 3.000-5.000 Jahre eine langsame, mittelstarke Abkühlung vorhersagen, bevor dann der Absturz in die nächste Eiszeit folgt.


 Aktuell sind wir am Ende einer "kleinen Eiszeit", einen gewissen anthropogenen Einfluss kann man natürlich trotzdem nicht wegreden.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. November 2012)

@ruyven_macaran

Ich habe doch gar nichts darüber gesagt wann die Pole eisfrei waren. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass wir in einer Eiszeit leben verglichen mit dem Großteil der Erdgeschichte, denn meistens war die Erde völlig Eisfrei. 
Der Grund warum es Eiszeiten gibt liegt an der Plattentektonik, die immer wieder Meeres- und Luftströmungen verändert hat.

Ich habe mich aber da geirrt, 80% der Erdgeschichte war Eisfrei. Seit 3 Mio Jahren gibt es auf unseren Planeten wieder Eis. Es gab früher eine Veränderung der Durchschnitts Temp von 14°C innerhalb von 10 Jahren.

Aber Antarktis und Südamerika? wirklich?

Naja wenn ich es nicht so verständlich erklären kann dann doch der gute Prof. Lesch der wird dir da nicht zustimmen, es sei denn es gibt neue Ergebnisse seit den letzten 10 Jahren.
Alpha Centauri 082 Wieso Kommt es zu Eiszeiten - YouTube

Warmzeit ist eine Phase der Eiszeit das muss man Wissen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Vorbildfunktion könnte es für einige Staaten haben, aber glaubst du Nr.1 und 2 würden nachziehen? Sie würden die fallenden Preise voll ausnutzen und die anderen Nr. wirtschaftlich abhängen, ebenso wie höhere Zahlen, die die Chance nutzen würden um vorbei zu ziehen.



Sagen wir mal so: No1 ist wirtschaftlich abhängig von der EU und hat z.B. die erneuerbare Energieproduktion schon als Zukunftsmarkt für sich entdeckt, No2 ist so oder so im Niedergang.



> Das stimmt nicht. Die Antarktis und Südamerika sind seit der Kreide getrennt und die Antarktis ist seit ebendieser Zeit ~ an der jetzigen Position.



Also laut Wiki.org hat sich die Drake-Passage erst vor gut 40 Millionen Jahren geöffnet (und aus Vorlesungen kenne ich ähnliches), vorher gab es eine Landbrücke zwischen beiden Kontinenten und damit kein zirkumpolares Strömungssystem.



> Aktuell sind wir am Ende einer "kleinen Eiszeit", einen gewissen anthropogenen Einfluss kann man natürlich trotzdem nicht wegreden.



Das mit dem "am Ende einer kleinen Eiszeit" ist sowieso immer wieder eine Fehlbezeichnung sondergleichen. Das Ausmaß würde nicht einmal die Bezeichung Kaltzeit rechtfertigen, die globale Existenz ist weiterhin fragwürdig und wenn man es denn doch der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur anhängen möchte, dann hat es im Schnitt vor 200 Jahren geendet - was in Bezug auf eine 500-600 Jahre dauernde Phase doch ein deutlich größerer Abstand ist, als "am Ende".





stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ich habe doch gar nichts darüber gesagt wann die Pole eisfrei waren.





stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Normalklima bedeutet kein Eis am Nord oder Südpol





> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass wir in einer Eiszeit leben





stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> wir befinden uns jetzt in der Warmzeit





> Seit 3 Mio Jahren gibt es auf unseren Planeten wieder Eis.


Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es seit 30-45 Millionen Jahren das antarktische Eisschild.



> Es gab früher eine Veränderung der Durchschnitts Temp von 14°C innerhalb von 10 Jahren.



Und ich bin sicher, du legst auch sofort eine Quelle dafür vor, damit wenigstens irgend ein Element deines Posts nicht mehr nach Troll aussieht?



> Warmzeit ist eine Phase der Eiszeit das muss man Wissen


 
*no further comment*


----------



## Uter (29. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: No1 ist wirtschaftlich abhängig von der EU und hat z.B. die erneuerbare Energieproduktion schon als Zukunftsmarkt für sich entdeckt, No2 ist so oder so im Niedergang.


Die EU ist von Nr.1 (oder noch Nr.2, je nach Faktor) genauso abhängig. Beide unterscheiden sich v.a. durch die Produktionskosten, welche letztere niedrig halten will. Wenn die EU druck auf etwas machen will, was den wirtschaftlichen Vorteil von China reduziert, dann führt das zwangläufig zu Spannungen, die man keinesfalls unterschätzen sollte. Die EU kann mit gutem Vorbild vorangehen, mehr aber auch nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also laut Wiki.org hat sich die Drake-Passage erst vor gut 40 Millionen Jahren geöffnet (und aus Vorlesungen kenne ich ähnliches), vorher gab es eine Landbrücke zwischen beiden Kontinenten und damit kein zirkumpolares Strömungssystem.


Nur weil die Kontinente noch Kontakt über den Kontinentalschelf hatten, heißt das nicht, dass keine Meeresstraße vorhanden war. Diese war schon in der Kreide nicht gerade klein. Wenn du Meeresströmungen verantwortlich machen willst, dann musst du eher mit der Schließung der Landbrücke von Panama und der Entstehung des Mittelmeers (bzw. der Kollision von Europa/Asien und Afrika) argmuentieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mit dem "am Ende einer kleinen Eiszeit" ist sowieso immer wieder eine Fehlbezeichnung sondergleichen. Das Ausmaß würde nicht einmal die Bezeichung Kaltzeit rechtfertigen, die globale Existenz ist weiterhin fragwürdig und wenn man es denn doch der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur anhängen möchte, dann hat es im Schnitt vor 200 Jahren geendet - was in Bezug auf eine 500-600 Jahre dauernde Phase doch ein deutlich größerer Abstand ist, als "am Ende".


Wenn man nach der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur geht, dann Wird es seit ziemlich genau 100 Jahren wieder wärmer. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man es noch als Ende dazuzählen kann. 
Die allgemeine Bezeichung als "kleine Eiszeit" ist natürlich fraglich (deshalb in ""), aber es ist nunmal immer eine Frage welchen Zeitabschnitt man betrachtet. Wenn man die letzten 2000 Jahre betrachtet, dann stimmt sie, wenn man die letzten 2 Ma betrachtet, dann kann man es nicht so nennen. Wenn man noch weiter zurück geht, dann sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich bin sicher, du legst auch sofort eine Quelle dafür vor, damit wenigstens irgend ein Element deines Posts nicht mehr nach Troll aussieht?


 Er hat als Quelle das Video mit Harald Lesch verlinkt, dort werden aber keine genaueren Quellen genannt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Die EU ist von Nr.1 (oder noch Nr.2, je nach Faktor) genauso abhängig. Beide unterscheiden sich v.a. durch die Produktionskosten, welche letztere niedrig halten will. Wenn die EU druck auf etwas machen will, was den wirtschaftlichen Vorteil von China reduziert, dann führt das zwangläufig zu Spannungen, die man keinesfalls unterschätzen sollte.



Das sicherlich nicht. Man sollte aber auch die Spannungen, die diverse Klimaflüchtlinge mit sich bringen nicht unterschätzen und dass die Spannungen, die unsere derzeitige Rohstoffversorgung verursacht hat und verursacht, eine Katastrophe sind, kann man ständig in der Tagespresse nachlesen. Es könnte sich lohnen, ein paar mehr Spannungen an einer Stelle in Kauf zu nehmen, um an anderer Stelle welche abzubauen. Das heißt nicht, dass das der Fall sein muss - aber derzeit wird die Option nicht einmal in Betracht gezogen, geschweige denn geprüft.
(Dabei wäre ich nicht einmal überrascht, wenn sich in China eine gewisse Unterstützung für groß angelegte Planungen finden ließe. Denn auch wenn die Hintergründe dafür traurig sind: Die dortige Führung ist in der Lage und bereit, in Jahrzehnten zu planen, anstatt nur bis zum nächsten Wahlkampf. Dementsprechend wichtig dürfte auch der Klimawandel für sie sein.)



> Nur weil die Kontinente noch Kontakt über den Kontinentalschelf hatten, heißt das nicht, dass keine Meeresstraße vorhanden war.



Hmm. Da Meeresstraßen typischerweise auf Oberflächen-Ebene und nicht auf Höhe der Kontinentalschelfe definiert werden, bin ich bislang immer davon ausgegangen, dass es eine Landbrücke gegeben haben muss. Es gibt auch anerkannte biologische und ozeanographische Theorien dazu und wie bereits erwähnt kommt die Landbrücke entsprechend auch in der universitären Lehre vor.
Dummerweise gibts arg wenig googlebare Informationen dazu, um diese Sichtweise weiter zu be- oder wiederlegen, denn "Südamerika Landbrücke" umfasst tonnenweise unpassendes zum karibischen Raum 



> Er hat als Quelle das Video mit Harald Lesch verlinkt, dort werden aber keine genaueren Quellen genannt...


 
Das Video hat er zwei Absätze später genannt und keine Zeitangabe gemacht - sorry, da fehlte mir dann der Zusammenhang und wenn ich all die Videos geguckt hätte, die hier immer mal wieder kommen, hätte ich schon mehrere (zusätzliche  ) Monate meines Lebens mit Schrott vergeudet. (Lesch ist zwar nicht Schrott, aber auch nicht immer interessant)
Kannst du mir sagen, wo in dem Video ein globaler Durchschnittstemperaturanstieg von 1,4 K pro Jahr erwähnt wird?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. November 2012)

Schau dir doch einfach das Video aus meinem vorherigen Post an, wenn du mich nicht verstehen willst kann ich nichts machen.
Das würde ich mal  lesen dann versteht man auch das eine Eiszeit am Ende eine Warmzeit hat in der es wärmer wird. 
Eiszeitalter 

Die Drake Passage hat nichts mit der Eiszeit zu tun es geht um die Äquatorialströme z.B. Panamakanal (Verbindung von Nord und Südamerika) 
Dem Temperatur Kalender der Erde nach muss ich nicht belegen das sich innerhalb von 10 Jahren die Durchschnittstemperatur um 14°C verändert hat, die Sache mit dem Isotop ist 100%.

Schau mal das Video ab 6:36 bis 9min ist sehr interessant und passt zu dem Thema eigentlich das ganze Video man muss halt abwägen was ist wichtig was nicht.


----------



## Uter (29. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sicherlich nicht. Man sollte aber auch die Spannungen, die diverse Klimaflüchtlinge mit sich bringen nicht unterschätzen und dass die Spannungen, die unsere derzeitige Rohstoffversorgung verursacht hat und verursacht, eine Katastrophe sind, kann man ständig in der Tagespresse nachlesen. Es könnte sich lohnen, ein paar mehr Spannungen an einer Stelle in Kauf zu nehmen, um an anderer Stelle welche abzubauen. Das heißt nicht, dass das der Fall sein muss - aber derzeit wird die Option nicht einmal in Betracht gezogen, geschweige denn geprüft.


In den meisten betroffenen Staaten (v.a. in Afrika) gibt es schon Konflikte. Um diese etwas (und nicht besonders stark - die meisten Rohstoffe benötigt man ja weiterhin, ein Teil der seltenen/teuren sogar in noch größerem Umfang, wenn man die Effizienz der Industrie steigern will) zu beruhigen sollten wir auf gar keinen Fall neue Konflikte starten, von denen > die Hälfte der Menschheit direkt betroffen wäre. Wirklich tragisch sind die Klimaprobleme nur für einige Inselstaaten. Bei größeren Staaten hat man genug Ausweichfläche. Die Folgenprobleme wie z.B. die Desertifkiation wird von den Menschen unabhängig von der Erwärmung so schnell vorangetrieben, dass der Einfluss der Erwärmung relativ gering ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Dabei wäre ich nicht einmal überrascht, wenn sich in China eine gewisse Unterstützung für groß angelegte Planungen finden ließe. Denn auch wenn die Hintergründe dafür traurig sind: Die dortige Führung ist in der Lage und bereit, in Jahrzehnten zu planen, anstatt nur bis zum nächsten Wahlkampf. Dementsprechend wichtig dürfte auch der Klimawandel für sie sein.)


Möglich wär es für China. Tendenzen in die Richtung die Wirtschaft in irgendeiner Weise zu bremesen gab es aber noch keine und wird es (wenn überhaupt) nur geben, wenn China mit riesigem Abstand an der Weltspitze steht (wenn es denn dazu kommt, aber das ist eine andere Frage).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Da Meeresstraßen typischerweise auf Oberflächen-Ebene und nicht auf Höhe der Kontinentalschelfe definiert werden, bin ich bislang immer davon ausgegangen, dass es eine Landbrücke gegeben haben muss. Es gibt auch anerkannte biologische und ozeanographische Theorien dazu und wie bereits erwähnt kommt die Landbrücke entsprechend auch in der universitären Lehre vor.


Was genau wurde euch erzählt? Um welche Leitfossilien handelt es sich?
Die Informationen, die man an der Uni bekommt sind zwar i.d.R. richtig, aber es gibt eben auch immer wieder ziemlich grobe Schnitzer...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummerweise gibts arg wenig googlebare Informationen dazu, um diese Sichtweise weiter zu be- oder wiederlegen, denn "Südamerika Landbrücke" umfasst tonnenweise unpassendes zum karibischen Raum


Meine Skripte und Folien stützen das Bild auf Wikipedia. Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass das der Stand der Forschung ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Video hat er zwei Absätze später genannt und keine Zeitangabe gemacht - sorry, da fehlte mir dann der Zusammenhang und wenn ich all die Videos geguckt hätte, die hier immer mal wieder kommen, hätte ich schon mehrere (zusätzliche  ) Monate meines Lebens mit Schrott vergeudet. (Lesch ist zwar nicht Schrott, aber auch nicht immer interessant)
> Kannst du mir sagen, wo in dem Video ein globaler Durchschnittstemperaturanstieg von 1,4 K pro Jahr erwähnt wird?


 Ca. 9:00.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Was genau wurde euch erzählt? Um welche Leitfossilien handelt es sich?



Ich hab kein Paläontologie studiert  (Fachkombination war nicht erlaubt...  )
Bei uns ging es nur allgemein um Wanderungsbewegungen/Ausbreitung von Ordnungen (Biologie) bzw. um die klimatische Entwicklung (Polarökologie) bzw. um Meeresströmungen und was anders wäre, wenn sie fehlen (Ozeanographie). Welche paläontologischen und geologischen Erkenntnisse belegen, wann gerade diese Landbrücke wo existierte, wurde nicht näher behandelt - und da aus drei verschiedenden Richtungen ähnliche Daten gegeben wurden, habe ich auch privat keinen Anlass gesehen, da nach Unstimmigkeiten zu suchen.



> Ca. 9:00.



Thx. Wirklich schade, dass er keine Quellen nennt - und interessant, dass er von "in den letzten 3-4 Millionen Jahren" spricht. D.h. also im Gegensatz zu den mir bekannten Kurven mit typischerweise Auflösungen im Jahrhundertbereich müssen die Rohdaten der Bohrkerne ein zeitliche Präzision von 10 Jahren aufweisen?
Täte mich irgendwie überraschen, wirft aber ein neues Licht auf unseren obigen Diskussionswechsel bezüglich "gab es so schnelle Anstiege wie in den letzten 100 Jahren schon einmal und für welchen Zeitraum können wird das eigentlich beurteilen?".
(Ich hoffe mal, als Astrophysiker hat er sich vorher mit der Präzision der paläoklimatischen Methoden beschäftigt und tischt uns hier nicht den Steuungsbereich eines Einzelsignals auf, der eben erst noch über Jahrhunderte gemittelt und mit Messungen an anderen Orten abgeglichen werden muss, um verlässliche Daten zu liefern  )


----------



## Uter (29. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Paläontologie studiert


Klar, das fällt ja auch in meinen Bereich, aber es hätte ja sein können, dass ihr auch Belege genannt bekommt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thx. Wirklich schade, dass er keine Quellen nennt - und interessant, dass er von "in den letzten 3-4 Millionen Jahren" spricht. D.h. also im Gegensatz zu den mir bekannten Kurven mit typischerweise Auflösungen im Jahrhundertbereich müssen die Rohdaten der Bohrkerne ein zeitliche Präzision von 10 Jahren aufweisen?
> Täte mich irgendwie überraschen, wirft aber ein neues Licht auf unseren obigen Diskussionswechsel bezüglich "gab es so schnelle Anstiege wie in den letzten 100 Jahren schon einmal und für welchen Zeitraum können wird das eigentlich beurteilen?".
> (Ich hoffe mal, als Astrophysiker hat er sich vorher mit der Präzision der paläoklimatischen Methoden beschäftigt und tischt uns hier nicht den Steuungsbereich eines Einzelsignals auf, der eben erst noch über Jahrhunderte gemittelt und mit Messungen an anderen Orten abgeglichen werden muss, um verlässliche Daten zu liefern  )


 Ich kann mir das auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, das Eis wird ja auch deformiert (durchaus vergleichbar mit metamorphen Gesteinen - im geologischen Sinn kann man das Eis auch als Gestein bezeichnen). Andererseits weiß Lesch i.d.R. schon wovon er redet...


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2012)

Nach neuesten Meldungen wird wohl der weltweite Temperaturanstieg höher ausfallen als vermutet, selbst wenn sich alle Länder dran halten würden. Zuerst ist man von einen Anstieg von 2 Grad Ende dieses Jahrhunderts ausgegangen, jetzt sind es wohl 3 Grad und schlimmstenfalls könnte es 4-5Grad sein, was verheerende Folgen haben könnte. Der Meeresspiegel steigt auch schneller, warum können sie sich noch nicht genau erklären.

Und nochmal zu Singer: viele meinen das er die Interessen der Industrie vertritt. Und damit nicht glaubwürdig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2012)

2 Grad waren nie "erwartet". Das hatten ein paar Politiker versprochen, sich dann aber nicht mehr um ihre Versprechen gekümmert. Und selbst die waren im Best-Case ausreichend für das IPCC-Scenario, dass als "wahrscheinlichste Ergebnis" (=50% der Bandbreite liegen darunter. Aber auch 50% darüber...) +2 Grad erbracht hätte.

Dieser Wert wurde übrigens gewählt, weil man erschreckend oft Mechanismen gefunden hat, die eher noch selbstverstärkend wirken, was zu der Befürchtung führt, dass "+3 Grad" überhaupt nicht möglich ist, sondern fast zwangsläufig zu +5 (und mehr) führt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Leben auf den Planeten musste sich schon immer den Gegebenheiten der Umwelt anpassen so auch auf der Erde. Auch wenn wir den ganzen Klimawandel etwas beschleunigen, solange es uns nicht umbringt werden wir Stärker und in der Zukunft werden wir von der Bewältigung dieser Probleme profitieren. Der Mensch ist einfach von anderen Menschen abhängig oder besser gesagt das Intelligente Leben im Universum ist voneinander abhängig. 
Alleine die Erkenntnis des Klimawandel und der Prävention oder das wir hier drüber reden (schreiben) verleiht mir ein positives Gefühl darüber, das wir mehr als nur das schaffen können. 

Das Problem ist wohl, das der Mensch keine Veränderung mag, besonders dann nicht dann wenn alles gut läuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2012)

Umm: Der Teil mit dem "Überleben" ist genau das Problem.
Zwar nicht als Art (da reichen ein paar tausend fortpflanzungsfähige Paare weltweit), aber als 7 Milliarde starke Zivilisation? Es ist weiterhin schwer, die Auswirkungen einer nie dagewesenen Klimaänderung auf die Biosphäre abzuschätzen, aber es kann sehr gut passieren, dass bis 2100 der Siedlungungsraum und/oder die Nahrungsgrundlage von >50% der heutigen Weltbevölkerung entfallen.
Und diese Leute werden nicht einfach still vor sich hin sterben. Wenn man sich anguckt, was für eine Belastung der eine oder andere "kleine" Bürgerkrieg mit ein paar 100.000 Flüchtlingen für die Weltgemeinschaft und Weltwirtschaft darstellt, da wird obiges zum globalen Zusammenbruch führen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke auch das die Folgen schlimm sein werden.

Aber noch mehr Angst macht mir das jederzeit ein Supervulkan hochgehen kann. Dann ist es ganz vorbei.
Oder ein Asteorid einschlägt welcher noch nicht zuvor erfasst wurde...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem besteht ja jetzt schon wenn man sich die Wasserverteilung in bestimmten Gebieten betrachtet. Alleine die Wasserverteilung zwischen Juden und Palästinenser ist unfair oder die Wasserverschwendung in Spanien.
Der Anstieg des Meeresspiegel von 80m kann über kurz oder lang kompensiert werden ich hätte da echt viele Ideen den Meeresspiegel Anstieg zum Vorteil zu nutzen. 

Ein Supervulkan Ausbruch kann ich jetzt deutlich schlechter abschätzen aber wenn glaube ich 60% der Aktiven Vulkane zu gleichen Zeit ausbrechen würden, hätten wir ein Klima wie auf einen unseren Nachbar Planeten.
Dank des Jupiters liegt die Häufigkeit eines Asteroiden Einschlag bei allen 250 Mio Jahren, der letze war vermutlich vor 250 Mio Jahren, es könnte auch ein Supervulkan gewesen sein der das Massensterben ausgelöst haben soll.


Was mich an unserem Planeten stört, ist die Umpolung des Magnetfeldes. Bei diesem Vorgang werden wir eine ungewisse Zeit (ich weiß nicht wie lange) der ganzen Kosmischen Strahlung ausgesetzt sein aber auch da kann das Problem gelöst werden. 

Der Mensch hat die Fähigkeit Probleme zu erkennen und dann zu lösen. Es liegt im Kollektiv der Menschheit wie gut wir Probleme lösen denn alleine ist der Mensch nur ein Lebewesen unter vielen.


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber noch mehr Angst macht mir das jederzeit ein Supervulkan hochgehen kann. Dann ist es ganz vorbei.


Für uns in Mitteleuropa: Nö (höchstens durch Kriege, die durch das veränderte Klima drohen - damit haben wir auch einen Bezug zum Klimawandel, denn dort droht das selbe, wenn auch über eine längere Zeit). 
Für die Menschen, die auf dem Vulkan leben (siehe Neapel): Vermutlich. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder ein Asteorid einschlägt welcher noch nicht zuvor erfasst wurde...


 Es kann auch einer einschlagen, der zuvor erfasst wurde. 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht ja jetzt schon wenn man sich die Wasserverteilung in bestimmten Gebieten betrachtet. Alleine die Wasserverteilung zwischen Juden und Palästinenser ist unfair oder die Wasserverschwendung in Spanien.


Jop, eine noch sehr viel größere Spannung entsteht im Moment zwischen China und Indien, die streiten sich um das Wasser aus dem Himalaya.



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Dank des Jupiters liegt die Häufigkeit eines Asteroiden Einschlag bei allen 250 Mio Jahren, der letze war vermutlich vor 250 Mio Jahren, es könnte auch ein Supervulkan gewesen sein der das Massensterben ausgelöst haben soll.


Das Massensterben vor 250 Ma wurde vermutlich durch (Trapp-)Vulkanismus ausgelöst. Wenn du einen (sehr großen, kleine gibts ständig) Impakt suchst, dann musst du nur knapp über 65 Ma zurück gehen (btw. ist es aber noch immer umstritten, ob wegen diesem die Dinos ausgestorben sind).



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Was mich an unserem Planeten stört, ist die Umpolung des Magnetfeldes. Bei diesem Vorgang werden wir eine ungewisse Zeit (ich weiß nicht wie lange) der ganzen Kosmischen Strahlung ausgesetzt sein aber auch da kann das Problem gelöst werden.


Es ist ganz normal, dass das Magnetfeld schwächer wird und sich mehr bewegt, irgendwann polt sich die Erde dann um und das Magnetfeld stabilisiert sich wieder. Völlig zum Erliegen gekommen ist das Magnetfeld noch nie. Ich bezweifel, dass man ein "Problem", von dem man nicht mal ansatzweise den natürlichen Grund kennt, irgendwie lösen kann.

Generell:

Hier geht es um den anthropogenen Klimawandel und nicht um alle möglichen Endzeittheorien/-mythen. Wenn ihr über die diskutieren wollt, dann macht bitte einen passenden Thread auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht ja jetzt schon wenn man sich die Wasserverteilung in bestimmten Gebieten betrachtet. Alleine die Wasserverteilung zwischen Juden und Palästinenser ist unfair oder die Wasserverschwendung in Spanien.
> Der Anstieg des Meeresspiegel von 80m kann über kurz oder lang kompensiert werden ich hätte da echt viele Ideen den Meeresspiegel Anstieg zum Vorteil zu nutzen.


 
Technisch lässt sich vieles kompensieren oder z.T. sogar nutzen. Aber wenn du dir mal anguckst, ein wie großer Teil der Infrastruktur der Menschheit bei einem Anstieg um 8 m (geschweige denn 80 m) bedroht/weg wäre, wieviel Landwirtschafts- und Siedlungsfläche allein in den Mündungsgebieten diverser großer Flüsse verlorengeht, dann muss man einfach sagen: Prinzipiell technisch machbar und praktisch realisierbar sind zwei paar Schuhe. Eine kompensation derart schwerwiegender Folgen ist genauso prinzipiell möglich/machbar/zu erwarten, wie ein Umstieg der gesamten Menschheit auf erneuerbare Energien bis 2020: gut/schwer/gar nicht. Selbst für reiche Länder in Europa wird das ein mittelschweres Desaster (und damit meine ich nicht nur die Niederlande - im Mittelmeerraum gibt es diverse Metropolen sehr dicht am Wasser, tourismische Infrastruktur sowieso, in vielen Gegenden auch die Hauptverkehrsverbindungen. Die deutschen Küstenstädte wären auch weg und halb Hamburg ersetzt man auch nicht einfach mal so). Für 0,5-1 Milliarde Menschen, gerade in Südostasien, bleibt nur die Flucht. Und wo auch immer eine derartige Masse an hilfsbedürftigen Menschen auftaucht, wird es zu massiven Problemen kommen. Denn kein Teil der Welt kann soviel Hilfe leisten, ohne dass sich die eigenen Lebensumstände spürbar verschlechtern. Und die Hilfsbereitschaft geht i.d.R. schon gegen null, wenn sich auch nur das Wohlstandswachstum unspürbar verlangsamen könnte. Unweigerliche Folge: (Bürger)Krieg.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mir heute die Nachrichten angeschaut und sage nur , was ist mit der Welt los?

Schnee und Kältewelle in den USA 
Stürme und Flutwellen in Großbritanien.
Hitzewelle und Waldbrände in Australien.

Überhaupt kommt es euch auch nicht spanisch vor , das wir draußen Temperaturen von teilweise über 10°C haben und das im Januar ?
Wo bleibt der Winter ?

Soviel zum Thema, den klimawandel gibt es nicht.

EDIT:
Ich würde sehr gerne das Thema hier weiterführen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...d-klimawandel-mit-erklaerung-anthropogen.html

Ich habe mir richtig Mühe gemacht, einen Sammelthread zu erstellen.
Dieser ist mit Erklärungen und Einleitung.
Was ist zum Beispiel anthropogener klimawandel?
Was bedeutet das Wort anthropogen?
Das wird dort beantwortet.
Und das vermisse ich hier am Anfang irgendwie:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thema hier abgezweigt.


 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

Ich seh zwar nicht, warum ein neuer Thread nötig war, aber der alte wird wohl nicht mehr gebraucht *closed*


----------

